# Tasty Acres Homestead- warming up finally



## TAH (May 27, 2016)

Our farm name is Tasty Acres Homestead .

I live in Oregon with Sevan siblings and 7 goats, 1 dog and 2 cats on two acres.  We are moving to Alaska soon to help with family. We are going to be the first dairy in Seward Alaska. We hope to have 2 yaks, 1donkey, 5 dogs, 2 cats, 5 sheep and I don't know how many goats. We are taking 4 goats with us to AK instead of 16. Next year we plan on having 5-6 Kiko goats from lookout point ranch.

Leader is 2 years  purebred oberhasli buck
Naomi is 3 years old and is Nubian  Lamancha Nigerian mix sadly she will not be coming with us AK
Stella and Sophie are both half sisters and are purebred Alpine both are going to have to find a new home if they come back negative for CAE CL
Tasty is 2 years old he was going to be dinner but plans changed instead he is our mascot for our farm and he will be coming with us
Cinnamon and sugar are both registered and will be come with us

Boaz is a 2 blue heeler black lab pit mix, he helps out with minimal herding and helps keep everyone in line. He is coming with us as well.
We may take our to best hunters mouse and Nasky. Nasky means socks in Russian. It will take about $400 dollars to take them with us

We are going to be doing all this on 1-2 acres. We should be moving later this summer. I will post pics .


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 27, 2016)

Awesome, can't wait to see pics of the new place!


----------



## TAH (May 27, 2016)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Awesome, can't wait to see pics of the new place!


We are planning on getting just land and then putting a yurt on it.


----------



## Baymule (May 27, 2016)

Sounds like the adventure of a lifetime!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 27, 2016)

How exciting!


----------



## babsbag (May 27, 2016)

I guess I misread one of your posts about moving...I thought you were going to Arkansas, not Alaska. May be a lot harder to find an LGD in Alaska but a great Pyr would sure love the weather up there. 

Why can't you goats get into Canada?


----------



## TAH (May 27, 2016)

1 reason is we want to bring up new stock. 
2 reason is lookout point ranch has some of the finest stock around. 
But we are taking our oberhasli a d Nubian and our registered Alpine. I have not looked at Canada for kikos or LGDS I will have to look cause that is way better than having them shipped to AK from Oregon. Thank you @babsbag


----------



## micah wotring (May 28, 2016)

Sound really fun!!

(And REALLY REALLY COLD)

Are yaks kind of like cows?
I know they're different species but are they similar?

Anyway, have fun and god bless.


----------



## TAH (May 28, 2016)

micah wotring said:


> Sound really fun!!
> 
> (And REALLY REALLY COLD)
> 
> ...


Thank you. Yes yaks are a lot like cows, we are going to get Tibetans they are around 500-600 pounds full-grown  so on the smaller side. They milk about a gallon a day but that also depends on the lines. In Seward it is not has cold has the other parts of AK. The last three winters up there have been very mild so I hope it stays that way.


----------



## TAH (May 28, 2016)

We are getting Stella on of our alpine does tested. Please pray that she comes back negative.


----------



## micah wotring (May 28, 2016)




----------



## babsbag (May 28, 2016)

Hoping for clean test results


----------



## TAH (May 29, 2016)

Quick little funny thing. Leader my buck I went out to the barn to put them to bed and leader is sitting in the corner of the barn with a bucket on his head. He is one silly boy. If I don't have anything for him to play with he comes up with stuff to play with.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 29, 2016)

What, no pic?  You know he'll never do it again when  you have a phone/camera handy!


----------



## TAH (May 29, 2016)

frustratedearthmother said:


> What, no pic? You know he'll never do it again when you have a phone/camera handy!


A pic of what?


----------



## micah wotring (May 29, 2016)

TAH said:


> A pic of what?


I think she ment Leader with the bucket


----------



## TAH (May 29, 2016)

micah wotring said:


> I think she ment Leader with the bucket


Sadly it was to dark in the barn to get pics. But I check him doing stuff like this all the time so I will try to get pics next time.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 29, 2016)

Yes, meant a pic of a buck with a bucket on his head!  Priceless!  But, they never make it easy for us to catch  them in a pic, lol!


----------



## TAH (May 29, 2016)

I have some pics of my wether that we just sold. 
He got stuck in our hay feeder.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 29, 2016)

Silly boy...


----------



## TAH (May 29, 2016)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Silly boy...


Yes he is. I miss his fun moment's but I can't keep them forever


----------



## TAH (Jun 1, 2016)

Turns out we are only taking 2 goats. We are selling our to registered Alpines . Cinnamon has these little lumps that come up one day and are gone the next, and if we try to take them across the border they will most likely take her, it is not worth risking. She has been tested and came back negative for everything.


----------



## Ferguson K (Jun 1, 2016)

I'm sorry.


----------



## samssimonsays (Jun 1, 2016)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## TAH (Jun 1, 2016)

Thank you lady's. We should be getting the testing tubs today. We will end up testing by next Wednesday.


----------



## TAH (Jun 3, 2016)

Stella is he one that might have CL but anyways she is due to have her baby's any day now . If she has her baby's before we get her tested we will pull the baby's and bottle feed them and disposes of there moms milk till we know if she has CL or not. But if she comes back positive that means putting her down.


----------



## samssimonsays (Jun 3, 2016)

I hope she does not have it


----------



## TAH (Jun 3, 2016)

Samantha drawz said:


> I hope she does not have it


Me to.


----------



## TAH (Jun 4, 2016)

Stella is getting closer.


----------



## TAH (Jun 5, 2016)

Still waiting on Stella Ella Wella. We have sold our house . We are going to go on a trip around the US before we head to AK. I will have lots of pics when we go on our trip.


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 5, 2016)

What will you do with care for your animals while traveling around the states? Hope you have someone dependable to care for them. Grats on selling your present home. Guess you'll have the chance to join the "homeless" for a while till you move north and get re-established. Good wishes for Stella... her tests as well as kidding.


----------



## TAH (Jun 5, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> What will you do with care for your animals while traveling around the states? Hope you have someone dependable to care for them. Grats on selling your present home. Guess you'll have the chance to join the "homeless" for a while till you move north and get re-established. Good wishes for Stella... her tests as well as kidding.


Thanks. 
We are finding some one to board them with. We are going to get a moter home.


----------



## samssimonsays (Jun 5, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## TAH (Jun 6, 2016)

Okay here are some pics of the members of the fam.


----------



## TAH (Jun 9, 2016)

Stella is traging it out. Her udder is fill some but not a lot so I am thinking 1 more week left.


----------



## TAH (Jun 9, 2016)

Pics


----------



## TAH (Jun 9, 2016)

Pics are a bit blurry


----------



## TAH (Jun 13, 2016)

Stella is looking like she is going to pop any day now. I think she got bred on her second time of being in heat so that would give her 2 more weeks left. I hate playing the waiting game.


----------



## TAH (Jun 13, 2016)

Stella is huge


----------



## TAH (Jun 26, 2016)

Still waiting on stella.


----------



## TAH (Jul 5, 2016)

Cinnamon just left for her new home I am pretty sad but happy. She is going to Washington and has 2 boer does and 1apine doeling.


----------



## TAH (Jul 9, 2016)

Cinnamon is settling really well. We have one week to be out of our house. 
We have to find a place for the goats
Rehome the cats
Sell the goldfish
And sell everything


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## samssimonsays (Jul 10, 2016)

You're handling this quite well! I am glad. I would have been a mess and not been able to part with my cats. Heck... I moved out and took my then 9&7 year old fish with me  we still have them too and are now 12 and 10 years old.


----------



## micah wotring (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## TAH (Jul 10, 2016)

Samantha drawz said:


> You're handling this quite well! I am glad. I would have been a mess and not been able to part with my cats. Heck... I moved out and took my then 9&7 year old fish with me  we still have them too and are now 12 and 10 years old.



I hate cats 
The only thing cats are used for is eating mice
My older sis is the one having a really hard time right now. 
The only animal that I am really really sad about is the goats. I have to go 3 months to over a year till I get my goats back.


----------



## TAH (Jul 11, 2016)

July 18 is the closing date.


----------



## Ferguson K (Jul 11, 2016)

That's in a hurry!!!


----------



## TAH (Jul 11, 2016)

Yep. My cousin is getting the cats.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 11, 2016)

you hate cats? 
again


----------



## TAH (Jul 11, 2016)

Southern by choice said:


> you hate cats?


I just don't like them. Maybe hate is to strong of a word.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 11, 2016)

I'll admit I am not a huge cat fan... but every cat we have had has been great! Just sayin' 

Mitties is our current cat. She acts like a dog. I love her.

I DO NOT like the dumps that have been showing up around these parts lately.


----------



## babsbag (Jul 11, 2016)

Cats were my first pet and will probably be my last when I get old. There is just something about going to sleep with a purring cat next to me and waking up with one pawing my face asking for breakfast or a warm spot under the covers. There will probably always be a cat in my life. Yes...I am sorry to say, "cats own me". 

Doesn't mean I hate you though.


----------



## TAH (Jul 11, 2016)

babsbag said:


> I am sorry to say, "cats own me".


No issue. I had a Siamese  named Simon He was my fav. 


Southern by choice said:


> I DO NOT like the dumps that have been showing up around these parts lately.


x2


----------



## babsbag (Jul 11, 2016)

Cats used to find me quite regularly when we lived in the city. Out of the 9 cats that owned me 7 of them were strays that showed up at our house. We used to laugh that there was sign out that told them I would take care of them. I am down to 4 now and all of them have been strays or bottle babies...yes...I'm a sucker for a cute face. 

They are just easier to care for than any other animal I have owned, except fish and birds.


----------



## Ferguson K (Jul 12, 2016)

We have quite a few cats that own us, but I only claim 3. 

Glad you found someone to take yours!


----------



## TAH (Jul 14, 2016)

Found a place to board the goats . And they are friends of ours so that is good.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jul 14, 2016)

Cool. In Seward?


----------



## TAH (Jul 14, 2016)

Poka_Doodle said:


> In Seward?


Sadly no. We are going to have them shipped up next year along with some Kikos.


----------



## micah wotring (Jul 14, 2016)

I think Kikos look really cool! Hope everything goes well!!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jul 14, 2016)

Oh. Once you're settled in I'm guessing.


----------



## TAH (Jul 14, 2016)

Of coarse


Poka_Doodle said:


> Oh. Once you're settled in I'm guessing.


----------



## TAH (Jul 18, 2016)

The goats are loving there temporary home. We still have Stella and her baby. I got pics of them with there new friends and will post them tomorrow.


----------



## TAH (Jul 27, 2016)

Stella is safely back with her herd and half sister.  We are picking up a jayko trailer tomorrow. It is a 2005. Sleeps 10 or more. I am pretty sure it is a jayko . Also hoping to pick up a cargo trailer, 12-14 passenger van, and a diesel truck . I also hoping to start driving early next year. I will have lots of pics tomorrow after we get them. I am thrilled .


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 28, 2016)

So exciting! 
What an adventure!


----------



## TAH (Jul 29, 2016)

Okay here are the pics I promised

2005 jayco
We sleep in it tonight (I think). It is really nice. My only complaint is that when you sit on the bunk beds when I try to get up I bonk my.. 
I will get pics of the inside tomorrow


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 29, 2016)

LOL I want to come along on your adventure! 

How long will you be in the camper? Are you traveling "fast" or more taking a vacation/travel see stuff trip?

LOL I have been watching the Canadian Border patrol... (on Netflix) 
  It is crazy strict... 
yet I wish we had some kinda border control here


----------



## TAH (Jul 29, 2016)

Next up
Our 12 passenger van
I love it. We had a suburban for a while then my little sister came along then there wasn't room for everyone. One if us had to sit in the very back of the car. So after being crammed in a small area for so long there I love having a big van.
It is a gas not a diesel but as long as it run good it is OK I guess. My dad wanted a diesel but it didn't workout to find one for our family.


----------



## TAH (Jul 29, 2016)

@Southern by choice we will be living in the camper for up 6 months to a year.. 

It will be a adventure fr sure. We plan on making it a sight seeing and visiting friends and family . 

I got to me my dad's brothers kids for the first time and my uncle and his wife . 

@Southern by choice we are to be going to NC 
It will be a lot of fun.


----------



## TAH (Jul 29, 2016)

Okay next up my favorite

T is a F350 diesel ford.
This is the kind of truck I have wanted for ever and I finally have never to at least I can ride in it. Hopefully soon I can drive it. We got it for $13000  for that kind of truck we got a really good price. I can't stop saying talking how good it  I should probably stop..

It is so loud I love it.


----------



## TAH (Jul 29, 2016)

Andwho can't love this face??


----------



## Ferguson K (Jul 29, 2016)

Looks like it's going to be a great adventure for your family!


----------



## TAH (Jul 29, 2016)

I hope so. 
And to find all of our vehicles we took 5 trips to Portland .


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 29, 2016)

TAH said:


> @Southern by choice we are to be going to NC



If you are anywhere near me we ARE meeting up! 

After I had my 7th child we needed a bigger vehicle. 
We have a 15 passenger and I love it! 
With adult children we don't really need it anymore BUT every once in a while we have 5-6 kids go with us somewhere and we still use it!
There were 11 of us but we went with the 15 passenger so we could take out the last bench and have room for strollers, groceries etc.
We tote around different "kids" now. Now it is our goat hauler.

I love the truck!  

You all are very blessed and it looks that all is coming into place.
It reminds me of Proverbs 16:3!


----------



## micah wotring (Jul 30, 2016)

Yeah, we had a 15 passenger van for a long time. Bright red XD. Now we suburban and little cars.
(I like loud trucks too XD) and motorcycles... and four wheelers... and cars... and dirt bikes... OK, I guess I just like loud. XD

Glad everything went well! That's gonna be a long time in that camper! Especially with 10 people! A few are small babies or kids still?


----------



## TAH (Jul 30, 2016)

micah wotring said:


> (I like loud trucks too XD) and motorcycles... and four wheelers... and card... and dirt bikes... OK, I guess I just like loud. XD



x2 
My dad said that we could get a dirt bike, and a four Wheeler.



micah wotring said:


> That's gonna be a long time in that camper! Especially with 10 people! A few are small babies or kids still?



Yes it will be a while. But we have always lived in small spaces and loved it so I think it will be good. 

Asha 14 almost 15
Me 13 
Immy/ Emanuel 10 
Shoshanna 8 
Olivia 6 
Enosh 4 
Hadassah 17 months
And our parents.


----------



## TAH (Jul 30, 2016)

Southern by choice said:


> f you are anywhere near me we ARE meeting up!


That is our plan. 



Southern by choice said:


> It reminds me of Proverbs 16:3!


I will have to read that.


----------



## TAH (Aug 15, 2016)

My dad is headed to Seward AK to look at some property's. We have sevarel that he is going to look at and fingers crossed that one of them works out. 
1 property is 1.90 acres. Some of it is hilled but there is quite a bit of flat parts. This is the one I want the most just because it has the most land but what ever the Lord has planned works. 

2 property is 1.35 acres
It is mostly flat and but a bit small. We could make it work though. 

He will be there thru the 22-27 . 

This is totally the Lord 
Yesterday my dad called my Nana and told her when he would be coming. Just 2 days before that my dad prayed with a friend about going to find a place before we all come up. That same day my nana had a feeling he should come up and find a place for us. It is amazing!!


----------



## TAH (Aug 15, 2016)

This boy does not like me right now


----------



## TAH (Aug 15, 2016)

Okay first property 1.90


----------



## micah wotring (Aug 15, 2016)

I hope it all goes well. I'll prey for y'all.


----------



## TAH (Aug 31, 2016)

Okay so we are almost the owners to 1.06 acres in Seward Alaska . 

I don't have pics but will in 2 weeks when we leave for a wild new home/adventure. Our plan is to leave our goats full time with our friend and bring them up next year in the spring. Anyway we have plans to leave for AK in 2-3 weeks. Sadly we will not be able to go on a trip but it is okay.


----------



## Mike CHS (Aug 31, 2016)

A lot of people see Alaska as a lot of negatives but it is a beautiful state.  I was stationed on Kodiak Island for a couple of years and loved it.  The only issue I had was that because the seasons are fairly short everything seemed to grow in over drive including the mosquitoes and all of the other biting insects.


----------



## micah wotring (Aug 31, 2016)

Awesome!!! I've prayed for your family lots and I'll keep it up! Hope it goes OK.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 31, 2016)

Yay!


----------



## TAH (Sep 1, 2016)

Thanks for all the YaY's


----------



## TAH (Sep 15, 2016)

Mom, Asha, Enosh and baby are flying out tomorrow at 1:00 In the afternoon. From there we are heading to washing ton going to sleep till morning and Saturday we hit the border. Hope we make it thru with out any issues and there are no issues with the dog. It has been a hard few days but we are almost there. Today is finishing with packing and saying goodbye to our last friends. There will be lots and lots of pics.


----------



## TAH (Sep 16, 2016)

It is ridiculous how got it gets in a car. Spent the first part of my day crying while saying goodbye to friends. Still having a hard time with the thought of leaving but God is helping us along. We are going to stop this evening and get to the border tomorrow.(please pray everything goes well) been in city all day so no pics yet.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 16, 2016)

My prayers are with your family during your trip and after having said goodbye to all your friends.


----------



## micah wotring (Sep 17, 2016)

I love road trips but I understand going to a new place is different. I'll pray for y'all.


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 17, 2016)

You might "pray" for them, rather than "prey"...


----------



## micah wotring (Sep 17, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> You might "pray" for them, rather than "prey"...


XD yeah, I'll change that. Thanks
I hate grammer


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 17, 2016)

Grammar (and spelling) in speech matters little, but in print, one dimensional as it is, it can change entire meanings of what you're saying, which most of the time can give a chuckle.   Wasn't picking on you and I really try not to be a grammar, spelling, punctuation nazi... Just thought it funny that you'd be "preying" (on) for them... (notice I didn't capitalize "nazi")


----------



## micah wotring (Sep 17, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> Grammar (and spelling) in speech matters little, but in print, one dimensional as it is, it can change entire meanings of what you're saying, which most of the time can give a chuckle.   Wasn't picking on you and I really try not to be a grammar, spelling, punctuation nazi... Just thought it funny that you'd be "preying" (on) for them... (notice I didn't capitalize "nazi")


XD yeah, haha. Don't worry about it, I tend to assume everything's cool even when people get in fights. And then I over correct it and say "no hard feelings" or "not trying to be mean" or something like that at the end of every post.  I ain't that good at talking to people in text or real life but I don't have that many friends and most of my friends are on BYH and are pretty nice. See, I kinda varied from the original conversation topic again. XD Anyway, I agree. I've edited several posts to fix that word but this is the first time anybody notices before I realized. XD


Micah


----------



## WantonWoodsman (Sep 17, 2016)

@TAH We all have paths to follow, journeys to complete....but in the end we all end up at the same destination. Hope you have a safe one and that all ends well. Don't mind if you only notice one set of Footprint's.

Hope to see lots of pics. Pics are little windows to the rest of the world.....


----------



## TAH (Sep 23, 2016)

Back finally !!

7 days on the road is tiring and not fun when you can't get out very often. We arrived in seward at 6:04 . Love it here!!

@micah wotring I don't think I would really like to be eatin.

When I have time I am going to write out a whole story of the trip with lots and lots of pics!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 23, 2016)

Will be waiting!


----------



## Ferguson K (Sep 24, 2016)

We will be waiting!


----------



## Bruce (Sep 24, 2016)

I am a wee bit confused. You moved to Seward? What happened to the trip around the USA in the trailer?


----------



## TAH (Sep 26, 2016)

The trip didn't happen. We are going to go on a trip next spring and then we will bring up our goats. Yes Seward


----------



## TAH (Sep 26, 2016)

Alright pics are coming!!

I am going to split this up in to 3 sections,
BC (British Colombia Canada)
Yukon Canada
Alaska


----------



## TAH (Sep 26, 2016)

Part 1 
British Colombia 

Got thru the border no issues what so ever. On the way thru we asked about the dog didn't even care a bit. 
That night stop at a campground, In Hope Canada. We had plans to be on the road by 8:00 not happening when someone finds showers. All the kids wanted showers so we didn't get onto the road till 10:30 or so. 

Pics of Hope campground 
Cool pic




Got very mad at this stump for giving me a splinter 


  Messing around some more


Tree growing out of a rotten stump



Messing around (Turned out okay)



Messing around with cam


----------



## TAH (Sep 26, 2016)

Part 2 
By afternoon we entered desert area. Pretty hot and cactus (Little sister learned her lesson about touching cactus needles) 

Desert pics
Stop at a river 


 
Cactus little sister got poked by 


 Lots of these yellow flowers 



Whole lot of them


 



 More of them


----------



## TAH (Sep 26, 2016)

Part 3 
Leaving desert entering Fraser canyon (Fraser canyon is beautiful) Favorite part of the trip. We had been on the road for 3 days by now.

Pics of Fraser


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 26, 2016)

What do you think of Alaska so far?


----------



## TAH (Sep 26, 2016)

I love love it other than the rain non stop!!


----------



## TAH (Sep 26, 2016)

Snowed yesterday!! But it melted as soon as it hit the ground.


----------



## TAH (Sep 26, 2016)

Part 4 
Leaving Fraser canyon entering Fraser river area. Fraser river is roaring in several parts of it. We were going to stop at a campground in this area except they wanted $150 a night and dad said no way!


----------



## TAH (Sep 26, 2016)

Part 5 
Farming country 
Mostly just rolling hills with horses and cows in pastures.


----------



## Ferguson K (Sep 26, 2016)

B-e-a utiful


----------



## TAH (Sep 26, 2016)

Part 6
Yukon
We stopped in a little village in that stick very strict with there traditions anyway we stop at a river there. It is a big fishing river forgot the name. Very fun little village.


----------



## TAH (Sep 26, 2016)

Part 7
Alaska
The border guard was very very kind and loved her alaska. I am going to do a few more pics here in this post then I am going to post away


----------



## TAH (Sep 26, 2016)

Going to post away later to day


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 26, 2016)

Very pretty!


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 26, 2016)

Just gorgeous!

Amazing... cactus and hot then snow! 
So beautiful!
You lil' sis is adorable!  

What an adventure!

Are you getting tired of being in the camper?


----------



## Alexz7272 (Sep 26, 2016)

Wow! Thank you for sharing


----------



## norseofcourse (Sep 26, 2016)

Glad you got there safely - some beautiful country you went through.
LOL at being sad about the snow melting so fast.  I think you'll have plenty of snow soon enough


----------



## micah wotring (Sep 27, 2016)

I am often amazed at the glory and beauty of Gods creation. It really is beautiful.
Anyway, glad y'all got there safely!
Maybe some pix of your new land/buildings? XD no, take your time, you must be busy. 

I just love road trips and I just love getting home!! XD

Thanks for posting pix!


----------



## Bruce (Sep 27, 2016)

Wow, even in USD $150 Canadian for a camping spot is high!

Don't worry about the rain, it will be snow in short time. And stay that way for months. You might get tired of shovelling it. But the average highs and lows through winter in Seward are WAY higher than here in Vermont.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 27, 2016)

Great Pics.


----------



## TAH (Sep 28, 2016)

@SOUTHERNBYCHOICE I have turned out to love living in the trailer. Yes love little olivia but sometimes she is on my nerves.


----------



## micah wotring (Oct 5, 2016)

How's everything going?


----------



## TAH (Oct 5, 2016)

Things are starting to get really frustrating and overwhelming but otherwise we are doing alright. Started school back up this week so that is fun! Getting a tractor so clearing the land will be easier instead of doing it with the truck, chain, shovels, machetes, clippers, erc.


----------



## TAH (Oct 5, 2016)

Once the shop is up we get to start fencing for Lamancha goats. I finally convinced my dad into letting me get 2-4 registered Lamancha does.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 5, 2016)

TAH said:


> Once the shop is up we get to start fencing for Lamancha goats. I finally convinced my dad into letting me get 2-4 registered Lamancha does.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Oct 5, 2016)

Yay! Good job doing that!


----------



## micah wotring (Oct 6, 2016)

TAH said:


> Once the shop is up we get to start fencing for Lamancha goats. I finally convinced my dad into letting me get 2-4 registered Lamancha does.


Woohoo! Are you going to try and breed pure bred registered kids or is there not much of a market for 'm up there? I had a friend who bred and milked registered Nubians.


----------



## TAH (Oct 6, 2016)

micah wotring said:


> Woohoo! Are you going to try and breed pure bred registered kids or is there not much of a market for 'm up there? I had a friend who bred and milked registered Nubians.


Yes we will be doing completely registered. The Lamancha is very sot after up here. We are going to be doing pure kikos, pure Lamancha, pure oberhasli, and crosses between all these breeds.


----------



## micah wotring (Oct 6, 2016)

TAH said:


> Yes we will be doing completely registered. The Lamancha is very sot after up here. We are going to be doing pure kikos, pure Lamancha, pure oberhasli, and crosses between all these breeds.


Ah, ok. Cool! Hope it works out for ya!


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 6, 2016)

You will need considerably more land for the Kikos.
The other breeds you can hay and feed on small lots but not the Kiko. Do you all have a way of leasing some of the land around you?

You may want to consider a tank for AI. This way you don't have to keep 3 bucks. 

Obers are really cool goats. BUT I am not going there and adding a whole other breed. I said that outloud so that in the future my goatie friends will help me stay accountable. You know how it is with goat addicts.


----------



## TAH (Oct 6, 2016)

Southern by choice said:


> You will need considerably more land for the Kikos.
> The other breeds you can hay and feed on small lots but not the Kiko. Do you all have a way of leasing some of the land around you?
> 
> You may want to consider a tank for AI. This way you don't have to keep 3 bucks.
> ...


We are talking to our neighbors about leasing some of there land if that doesn't work then the kikos will have to wait till we get more land. 

Out of all the goats I have had my oberhasli is favorite but miss Naomi is also pretty close up there even though she is a stubborn little brat she always finds a way to sqeeze into my heart.


----------



## TAH (Oct 13, 2016)

A lot has happened in the last few days.

We got a tractor. We have had it for 3 days and I have still not been allowed to drive itIt is hard to wait to drive it.(It looks like a lot of fun to drive). Dad has driven it a bunch. The fist time dad hopped up on it he got on two wheels . I was out clearing property yesterday. Got a lot done. It is going to be a lot more work than what we were expecting but now since we have the tractor things will go alot faster. 

This picture is from when we first started on the property. 



 


 
Next pictures of what it looks like now


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 13, 2016)

how exciting! 
What a wonderful adventure for the family!


----------



## TAH (Oct 13, 2016)

Southern by choice said:


> how exciting!
> What a wonderful adventure for the family!


It is very exiting!!


----------



## micah wotring (Oct 13, 2016)

Good job!


----------



## TAH (Oct 13, 2016)

micah wotring said:


> Good job!


The tractor gets most of the credit


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Oct 13, 2016)

That looks like a lot of clearing.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 13, 2016)

So happy you got a tractor! You all will really need that!
So what is next on the agenda? 
You are clearing but what is this part for?
Then what comes next?


----------



## TAH (Oct 13, 2016)

Southern by choice said:


> So happy you got a tractor! You all will really need that!
> So what is next on the agenda?
> You are clearing but what is this part for?
> Then what comes next?


We are clearing the whole front for the drive way. 
After we have the drive way in we start on putting up the shop. Then we will start fencing and other things that need done.


----------



## Bruce (Oct 14, 2016)

I agree, wish I had a tractor. Lots of things here would go MUCH faster with a tractor and backhoe. Maybe he isn't letting you drive it just yet BECAUSE he got it up on 2 wheels. Kinda scary, probably wants to make sure he knows its limits so he can teach you how to stay within them. HE doesn't want to go over and he DOUBLE that doesn't want one of his kids to. Make sure you have the seatbelt on and ROPS up (if it is foldable) when you do. Safety first 

When does the Yurt go up? Gotta get tight in that trailer after a bit given the size of your family.


----------



## TAH (Oct 15, 2016)

Bruce said:


> I agree, wish I had a tractor. Lots of things here would go MUCH faster with a tractor and backhoe. Maybe he isn't letting you drive it just yet BECAUSE he got it up on 2 wheels. Kinda scary, probably wants to make sure he knows its limits so he can teach you how to stay within them. HE doesn't want to go over and he DOUBLE that doesn't want one of his kids to. Make sure you have the seatbelt on and ROPS up (if it is foldable) when you do. Safety first
> 
> When does the Yurt go up? Gotta get tight in that trailer after a bit given the size of your family.


It turns out we are not doing a yert any more. Instead we are going to build the house into the shop.


----------



## Bruce (Oct 16, 2016)

Um, build the house INTO the shop? That is a curiosity.


----------



## TAH (Oct 16, 2016)

Bruce said:


> Um, build the house INTO the shop? That is a curiosity.


I will get pics of it later to day.


----------



## TAH (Oct 23, 2016)

Pics!!


----------



## TAH (Oct 23, 2016)

More



 

 

 

 


This is across the bay. On the other side is the whole Town of seward.


----------



## micah wotring (Oct 24, 2016)

Cool! Are the sheep very common like deer or something that you see out the window often or are they more scarce? Those mountains are beautiful!


----------



## TAH (Oct 24, 2016)

micah wotring said:


> Cool! Are the sheep very common like deer or something that you see out the window often or are they more scarce? Those mountains are beautiful!


All the pics of sheep and goats are of canada.


----------



## micah wotring (Oct 25, 2016)

TAH said:


> All the pics of sheep and goats are of canada.


Ah, ok.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Oct 25, 2016)

Beautiful


----------



## TAH (Nov 3, 2016)

Well it has been a while since I have posted any pics of the property, Lot has happened.

My dad dropped 12 6-8 inch trees the other day and 2 18 inch ones. Pulled a good 20 stumps out of the ground with the tractor. On Saturday we had 9 loads of gravel drop at the property and had a drive way put in. Dad has changed his plans for now, instead of putting up the 30x40 shop we are doing a lean-to shed for the winter. Then next summer we will tear it down and put up the shop. The building will be going up in 2-3 weeks.

Yesterday a little boy in town got his pop-tart stolen by a black bear, He is okay. Then last week on Thursday a mama brown bear mauled a guy, He had some pretty serious injury's.

My computer isn't letting me upload pics, I will try later today.


----------



## samssimonsays (Nov 3, 2016)

Wow! That is crazy! Stay safe! Can't wait to watch it all unfold.


----------



## micah wotring (Nov 3, 2016)

TAH said:


> Well it has been a while since I have posted any pics of the property, Lot has happened.
> 
> My dad dropped 12 6-8 inch trees the other day and 2 18 inch ones. Pulled a good 20 stumps out of the ground with the tractor. On Saturday we had 9 loads of gravel drop at the property and had a drive way put in. Dad has changed his plans for now, instead of putting up the 30x40 shop we are doing a lean-to shed for the winter. Then next summer we will tear it down and put up the shop. The building will be going up in 2-3 weeks.
> 
> ...


Sounds like y'all are making plenty of progress!

Oh, wow! Hope he recovers okay.


----------



## TAH (Nov 3, 2016)

samssimonsays said:


> Wow! That is crazy! Stay safe! Can't wait to watch it all unfold.


Nor can i


----------



## Bruce (Nov 3, 2016)

Winter sneaks up fast doesn't it!


----------



## TAH (Nov 3, 2016)

Bruce said:


> Winter sneaks up fast doesn't it!


Oh yeah
Just the other day we had snow but it didn't stick. There is still frost on the ground.


----------



## TAH (Nov 14, 2016)

Naomi, and Sugar are both pregnant . 

Stella is also pregnant, Sophie is pregnant. Not sure when she got bred. We gave Both Stella and Sophie to the people that are watching our goats. I will defiantly miss. 

Sugar is almost 8 months old and already bred. She weighs around 95 pounds and is around 23 inches tall and the withers. I assume she will be okay. (I always worry with all my goats). Stella got bred 2 months after she had her buckling last time, is it to close together for her to be bred? She is in great shape and gets free choice hay, minerals, and alfalfa, orchard grass, Sunflower seed mix grain. Grain is 16%. 

Naomi is bred to Leader, Purebred Oberhasli
Sugar is bred to buddy, Purebred Nubian 
Sophie bred to Leader, Purebred Oberhasli
Stella is bred to Stinky, Alpine Nubian mix
Shelley has one doe Katie that was bred to Buddy.


----------



## samssimonsays (Nov 14, 2016)

That's great!


----------



## TAH (Nov 14, 2016)

White goat is a wether, and tasy



The whole clan





 

 

 

 



Forgot to say best news of all Sugar is coming to AK.


----------



## Bruce (Nov 15, 2016)

Is there room in the travel trailer for her??


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Nov 15, 2016)

Relly nice looking Herd there!!....with some more on the Way!!....


----------



## TAH (Nov 15, 2016)

Bruce said:


> Is there room in the travel trailer for her??


Oh she won't be in the travel trailer, next year when we go to get them we will have a stock trailer.


----------



## TAH (Nov 18, 2016)

I had said I would try to up load new pics well as usual I forgot to, so here they are.


----------



## TAH (Nov 26, 2016)

As most of you know we have not been able to get leaders papers. Well 2 weeks ago I found that the gettsingers were selling Leaders dad, we contacted them asking if we could get the papers before they sold his dad well as usual they wouldn't answer any of our questions. I thought it was a lost deal. When am totally mad about something God speaks to me. He told me why can't you give control over his papers to me, then it struck me I had never given this issue to God. I did and what did I know we would find what we need to get his ADGA papers. I was scanning CL to see if Leaders dad had been posted back CL well he hadn't, while I was looking I came across a ad that said 2 Oberhasli bucks for a stud service. I immediately knew it was Leaders dad and Leaders half brother, I also found out that Leaders brothers moms sister was the buttermilk fat champion of the nation. 
Leaders dad and brother, Brother on left dad on right.




Dad




Dad
He is so much like his son leader.


----------



## TAH (Dec 3, 2016)

As most of you know my papa is in the hospital because he broke his hip. He flew to the anchorage hospital yesterday, they did testing yesterday to see if he can have surgery. Today he has surgery. My dad is up in anchorage with my Nana waiting till he is done. I am not sure when he goes in to surgery but please pray. I am a bit down but doing okay getting on with every thing.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 3, 2016)

Praying that the surgeons hands are guided and that your Papa has a fast recovery. Praying as well for mercy and that the pain be lifted.
Be encouraged, Matthew 18:19-20 19
*Again I say unto you, That if two of you shall agree on earth as touching any thing that they shall ask, it shall be done for them of my Father which is in heaven.* For where two or three are gathered together in my name, there am I in the midst of them. 

I know there are many more than two... trust sweetie!


----------



## TAH (Dec 3, 2016)

That was one of the verses I read this morning. God is amazing!! Thank you southern and all the others on here prying for us!


----------



## TAH (Dec 3, 2016)

Papa went into surgery at four o clock. He is out and in the recovery room. We are going up in a few days to see them. 

I am so relieved and thankful everything went well. now praying for a quick recovery.


----------



## TAH (Dec 4, 2016)

I have been messing around with pics.


----------



## norseofcourse (Dec 4, 2016)

Best thoughts to your papa for a fast recovery!


----------



## samssimonsays (Dec 4, 2016)

Hope he is doing well and will recover quickly tah. He's been in our prayers here as well. I love the pic edits you did.


----------



## TAH (Dec 4, 2016)

Thanks Sam and norseofcourse. 

I did those while I was in the hospital waiting to see my papa and nana.


----------



## TAH (Dec 11, 2016)

Papa is coming home tomorrow!!!! .
We went and saw Papa and Nana yesterday, Papa was alert and in good spirits so that was encouraging. We are building a ramp so papa can walk easier. 

Papa is on the road to recovery! 

@Southern by choice @Hens and Roos @samssimonsays @Poka_Doodle @Latestarter @frustratedearthmother @micah wotring @Green Acres Farm and all the other that were praying for us and keeping is in there thoughts!! It has ment  a lot!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 11, 2016)

That's a Wonderful thing!!....and mighty Nice to make it easier for him..........sure Hope his 'Road' is a really Short one too....


----------



## TAH (Dec 11, 2016)

CntryBoy777 said:


> That's a Wonderful thing!!....and mighty Nice to make it easier for him..........sure Hope his 'Road' is a really Short one too....


Me too!

Yeah my adopted uncle and some friends are working on the ramp, I am sure there not going to let me get a nail and hammer.


----------



## TAH (Dec 11, 2016)

People I want to include, @NH homesteader @norseofcourse @CntryBoy777, you all mean just as much!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 11, 2016)

Well...never think that you aren't 'Special' yourself!!....and I don't remember it, but my Dad was stationed in Adak, Alaska for 2 yrs....it is out in the islands....I was 1 when we got there and 3 going on 4 when we left headed to Hawaii....


----------



## micah wotring (Dec 11, 2016)

Yay!!! I'm glad. I hope he recovers quickly and yes, I'l definitely pray.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 11, 2016)

That's great news!  We will keep your family in our prayers


----------



## norseofcourse (Dec 11, 2016)

Great news!


----------



## samssimonsays (Dec 11, 2016)

So glad to hear!


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Dec 11, 2016)

Praise the Lord!


----------



## TAH (Dec 11, 2016)

AMEN!!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 11, 2016)

Amazing news!!!


----------



## TAH (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## TAH (Dec 12, 2016)

Plans have changed
Papa is coming home tomorrow


----------



## TAH (Dec 12, 2016)

With everything going on I thought I would do a big update on what we plan on doing.

With snow on the ground, we have not been able to clear the property. My wonderful Papa and Nana are okay with us staying on their property till next spring, then we will start building the house/shop. We got the house/shop shipped in and picked up 2 weeks ago. When we went to go pick it up, the people that loaded it up with a forklift did not know how to load the thing up right. (Dad drove a forklift for 11 years, he a really good at driving). My dad insisted that they weren't doing it right, they wouldn't listen . They dinged up the metal when putting it in the cargo trailer.(Thankfully it can be fixed easily). They listened a lot better the next time.
Here are pics of the house/shop we are doing,
@Bruce a while back I said I would post pics so here they are.


 The back of the pic is what we are doing.


 

 


Has all you know we didn't bring up our goats this year. It turns out right after we got up here, Canada opened their gates for breeding goat stock to be able to come thru the border easier . With all the hold up with the property, we will bring the goats up next summer instead of spring. Right now we are looking at only bring up 2 kiko does, 3 oberhasli does, along with goats we already have, and then we will be adding lamanchas from up here in Alaska. Our chosen breeds are oberhaslis, lamanchas, kikos, and alpine doe. We will be getting welsh-harlequin ducks and Domingue chickens next spring. We are looking into doing kun kun pigs and maybe alpacas. (Seems like alpacas are just not the right animal for us to get, it was a idea that just looks like it never going to happen). We switched from katahdins to dorpers, if we get sheep. We nailed it down to the animals that would be most helpful to us as a family and to the size of land we have, 1 mule, 14 goats, 35 chickens or so, 15 ducks, and a few dogs. We will not be able to put a deposit down on a pup SM for next year and a pup does not sound like it is a good choice for now. We are waiting to see what is best, there is talk of waiting till we go down to pick up the goats and then bring up a already trained LGD with us, right now it is all up in the air.

I'm very thankful that we left our goats down in OR. I couldn't even imagian our har it would be to keep the goats along with everything we have going on.

Papa is eager to get back home and be out of the hospital and home. Please pray that they have a same ride home, dad is taking the bus tomorrow to anchorage to help.
On saterday we went and saw Papa and Nana, Shoshanna and dad went to start my Nanas car, shosh saw a younger man trying to start his car. She later told my dad about it, dad immidalty asked why she hadn't said anything about it so while they were on there way in they noticed the guy sitting on a bench in the hospital. It turns out he wa sout of gas and had been at the hospital for 1 day and needed help. We gave him gas and got his number incase he needed more help. He and my dad got to talking, earlier that day he had said his first prayer ever in the chapel at the hospital, he is very intrested in learing more about got and is going to talk some mor ewith dad about God. God is truly amazing. We almost didn't go up on saterday, but God had a plan.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 12, 2016)

Oops, picture links not working!!


----------



## TAH (Dec 12, 2016)

Bruce said:


> Oops, picture links not working!!


Can you see now?


----------



## Bruce (Dec 12, 2016)

YES! Thanks!

OK, orient me here please. There are multiple buildings and you have them set up at your grandparents' until spring when you can finish clearing your land and move them? Or these are examples of the sort of building you got?

It must be great living so close to your grandparents. Not many people get that opportunity any more.


----------



## Mini Horses (Dec 12, 2016)

Is this why you moved to Alaska, family ties?

You have a "shop" -- what does your dad do for work?
Maybe all was posted earlier but, if so, I've missed it.

Hope your grdad does well with recovery.


----------



## micah wotring (Dec 12, 2016)

Great! To bad you couldn't bring to goats.

God really is amazing! I'm glad you and your family could help bring this man to God. Y'all have changed his life.


----------



## TAH (Dec 12, 2016)

Bruce said:


> YES! Thanks!
> 
> OK, orient me here please. There are multiple buildings and you have them set up at your grandparents' until spring when you can finish clearing your land and move them? Or these are examples of the sort of building you got?
> 
> It must be great living so close to your grandparents. Not many people get that opportunity any more.


The third pic is exactly what we are doing, the other pics of other ideas of what we have considered doing.

It is really nice to be by family.


----------



## TAH (Dec 12, 2016)

Mini Horses said:


> Is this why you moved to Alaska, family ties?
> 
> You have a "shop" -- what does your dad do for work?
> Maybe all was posted earlier but, if so, I've missed it.
> ...


Yes we moved here because of family, my mom's dad and brother are here and my dad's parents and adopted grandparents are here along with my adopted aunt and uncle. 

We are two hours away from Anchorage so we run a Currier service. 

Thanks!


----------



## TAH (Dec 12, 2016)

It is pretty sad we weren't able to bring the goats. 

Yes He is! God has been a wonder thru all this.


----------



## TAH (Dec 13, 2016)

As of 8:33 PM papa arrived safely home.

I have been having headaches every day for hours at a time, it is to the point to where I have to take a nap before I start to feel better. It is normal for me to have headaches and where the pain is so bad I sometimes black out for a few seconds. I have it happens quite often where I have these headaches. I hope someday they will stop, normally I can drink a cup of coffee and it will stop.


----------



## micah wotring (Dec 14, 2016)

Yay!!!

Oh, man, that sucks. Hope they die down.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 14, 2016)

TAH said:


> As of 8:33 PM papa arrived safely home.
> 
> I have been having headaches every day for hours at a time, it is to the point to where I have to take a nap before I start to feel better. It is normal for me to have headaches and where the pain is so bad I sometimes black out for a few seconds. I have it happens quite often where I have these headaches. I hope someday they will stop, normally I can drink a cup of coffee and it will stop.



Have you been to a doctor for this??? 
Are they migraines? Coffee dilates the blood vessels in your head which can moderate a migraine. The downside is the rebound when they contract again. You are how old? Early teens if I recall? 
When did they start?
Are they related to your period? 
Do they happen in direct correlation to certain activities like reading? 
Do you have any "aura" related to the headache, before or during? My migraine aura is the inability to follow mental logic (Not good when I was working since I was a Software Engineer) and the need to pee frequently. When those things happen I know a migraine is starting.  

My older daughter has had a 24x7x365 migraine since she was 14, she is now 23. She also gets episodic migraines in TOP of her permanent migraine. Nothing has helped the permanent migraine but the doctors finally found a drug that helps keep the episodic migraines from occurring as often. She gets visual auras, sometimes several at the same time. Typically one day per pattern for each to go away. She is basically non functional until they are all gone.

PLEASE do not "hope they will go away"!!!!!!
Daily headaches are not normal. 
Blacking out from the pain of a headache is REALLY NOT NORMAL!!!!


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 14, 2016)

I have had migraines since I was a teenager as well. I had them frequently (multiple days per week)  until I had my daughter.  Now I have them once every few months or so. 

I've never had an aura with them,  some do and some do not.  Coffee helps.  If it continues you should definitely have it checked out.


----------



## samssimonsays (Dec 14, 2016)

My migraines started in high school around the time I turned 14 years old. It does sound like that is what you are describing but daily migraines are not good. I will get one really bad if I don't drink my coffee or any caffeine throughout the day. Or if my neck is out of place. I started getting silent migraines in 2013 where I lost my balance and was dizzy most of the day. Those were probably scarier for me than the pain of a normal one as I had no clue what was going on. I agree that you should bring this up to your parents and have it checked out by a dr to know for sure.


----------



## TAH (Dec 14, 2016)

Thanks for all your concern. 

I don't get migraine headaches. I have never had to go to the doctor for this before, I have had them since 7-8 years old so I kinda just live with it now, and just lately has it gotten to the point where I black out for a sec here and there. Dad thinks it is related to I think it is related to my eyesight not being as good as it has, lately, I have been straining to see so it causes a headache, mom is going to make an appointment with an eye specialist soon. I hate glasses especially when I like to run, hike, bike riding, horse riding, etc...Oh well! I wanted to wait till I get my permanent but mom is not going to let me wait that long. I have always had okay eyes but lately they are really getting worse
. I have a friend Kaylek, he had the same thing he started to have terrible headaches and would have to go to sleep an order for them to go away, he went and got glasses and no more issues with headaches since.(except for the occasional one here and there).  He has broken 4 pairs since he started wearing them, and he likes doing all the things I like to do.



Bruce said:


> Have you been to a doctor for this???
> Are they migraines? Coffee dilates the blood vessels in your head which can moderate a migraine. The downside is the rebound when they contract again. You are how old? Early teens if I recall?
> When did they start?
> Are they related to your period?
> ...


No
Since I was 7-8, They haven't been this bad till me moved.
No
They normally start when I am doing school witch it why my parents think is my eyesight, I have always been able to read and stuff but lately it has started to get worse. 
No.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 14, 2016)

TAH said:


> Thanks for all your concern.
> 
> I don't get migraine headaches. I have never had to go to the doctor for this before, I have had them since 7-8 years old so I kinda just live with it now, and just lately has it gotten to the point where I black out for a sec here and there. Dad thinks it is related to I think it is related to my eyesight not being as good as it has, lately, I have been straining to see so it causes a headache, mom is going to make an appointment with an eye specialist soon. I hate glasses especially when I like to run, hike, bike riding, horse riding, etc...Oh well! I wanted to wait till I get my permanent but mom is not going to let me wait that long. I have always had okay eyes but lately they are really getting worse
> . I have a friend Kaylek, he had the same thing he started to have terrible headaches and would have to go to sleep an order for them to go away, he went and got glasses and no more issues with headaches since.(except for the occasional one here and there).  He has broken 4 pairs since he started wearing them, and he likes doing all the things I like to do.
> ...


Oh that's annoying. I get them too and I can't cute them though. Mine prevent sleep though.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 14, 2016)

Definitely could be an eye strain headache. Like them or not, glasses that make you able to see and not have headaches are a GOOD THING! People that wear glasses do ALL the things you mentioned. And contacts are a possibility.

"I wanted to wait till I get my permanent but mom is not going to let me wait that long" 
Huh?? Permanent what? I assume not in your hair


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 14, 2016)

I'm a glasses wearing farmer.  They're only minor lunch scratched from falling in the goat pen


----------



## TAH (Dec 14, 2016)

Well I could get my permanent next year but not going to wait that long for glasses.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 14, 2016)

Yeah, I wear contacts


----------



## TAH (Dec 14, 2016)

No contacts for me.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Dec 14, 2016)

TAH said:


> Well I could get my permanent next year but not going to wait that long for glasses.


Do you mean a driving permit?


----------



## TAH (Dec 14, 2016)

Green Acres Farm said:


> Do you mean a driving permit?


YES YES YES...My phone has issues with changing my words.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 15, 2016)

Dno't you "poorf raed" yuor psots before yuo hit to psot? I thuohgt evreynoe did...


----------



## TAH (Dec 17, 2016)

We have 6-7 inches of snow on the ground, dad brought the tractor over yesterday. I finally get to drive it!


----------



## Bruce (Dec 17, 2016)

Without a permit!


----------



## TAH (Dec 17, 2016)

For a tractor no permit needed!!

But my older sister is going in this Thursday's to get her Permit!


----------



## Bruce (Dec 17, 2016)

I know, that is why I posted the ROFL emoji  Lots of farm kids can drive long before it is legal for them to do so on the road. They drive the tractors and farm trucks on the property.


----------



## micah wotring (Dec 18, 2016)

Haha, yeah, I've been driving tractors and skid-steers since I was 10-11. Glad you're safe! First time driving any new thing can be dangerous.

Yay! Good fer her


----------



## TAH (Dec 18, 2016)

Well didn't drive the tractor instead I moved my dad's f350


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 18, 2016)

There ya Go!!....that was better than any ole tractor for Sure!!
I remember when my 2 oldest girls were about 10-12 and came down to visit Grandma and Grandpa....I'd pull over when we got on the dirt roads and put one in my lap to Steer and Shift....it was a 3 speed on the column....I'd work the pedals and let them Drive....they'd take turns and then, over the yrs, and their 'Growth', I would get out and tell one to Drive to their house...and the other would drive us back to the paved road...they had a Blast....I always wanted to know I could count on them in case of an emergency and they were confident in their ability before getting their License....it has been many yrs ago...and I thank you for bringing back the Memories....


----------



## Ferguson K (Dec 18, 2016)

We had an old WW2 jeep we drove everywhere.

We started driving around age 6 in my family.

Tractors around age 10.


----------



## TAH (Dec 20, 2016)

Me and my sister use to go to work with my dad every once in a while when ever we did we would drive the forklift! We were 7-9 then. The first time I drove it I almost poked my dad friends brand new car!


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 20, 2016)

@Ferguson K a Willys? My friend has one,  all original.  It's so awesome.  Well except the fact that he won't update it  so it's super Sketchy to drive lol

My daughter likes to "drive"  up the driveway with my husband. It's scary! Haha


----------



## Ferguson K (Dec 20, 2016)

@NH homesteader yup !


----------



## Ferguson K (Dec 20, 2016)

@TAH you need to put up pictures of your frozen tundra when you get a chance.


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 20, 2016)

X2


----------



## TAH (Dec 20, 2016)

So as the title says SNOW!! There is snow everywhere ! I miss color it is just so plain looking except for those quick moments when the sun comes out and everything turns to gold but that isn't very often and on top of that it gets dark at 4:00, tomorrow it gets dark at 3:30 ! All my dad has been doing is moving SNOW SNOW and more SNOW! There is almost 15 inches on the ground  and more coming tomorrow. Dad says he is going to turn every car on in seward to so the exhaust can melt the snow...LOL. In Oregon when it snows it was only 3-4 inches and it only stuck for 1 week at the most, it is not very cold tho to me !

Sugar baby is now 134 pounds and has a udder growing this means babys soon! Naomi also has a udder and looks like twins again. We are looking into retaining a doeling from sugar.


----------



## TAH (Dec 20, 2016)

@Ferguson K I have lots of pics from a trip to Anchorage of a frozen waterfall and lots of snow. 

I will post them when I can take my mom's phone for a few minutes.


----------



## TAH (Dec 23, 2016)

Alright, pic BOMB!
The first set are from a trip to anchorage! 




 

 

 


From left to right, Olivia, Enosh, Immy, Asha, and me (Shey)


----------



## TAH (Dec 23, 2016)

The second part is of Oregon that my mom's friend took, they are just too good not to share!


----------



## TAH (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 23, 2016)

It is really Pretty!!....but it only got that way from being Really COLD!!.....glad I can enjoy it thru your Pics!!....


----------



## TAH (Dec 23, 2016)

Yes, 22 right now! 

Supposed to be 9 tonight!

I should get my camera out.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 23, 2016)

Beautiful Pics!


----------



## micah wotring (Dec 23, 2016)

Ice makes some of the best subjects for pix. I like frost to. When you get a heavy one.
Good pix!


----------



## Mike CHS (Dec 23, 2016)

CntryBoy777 said:


> It is really Pretty!!....but it only got that way from being Really COLD!!.....glad I can enjoy it thru your Pics!!....



+1 - that is the only way I intend to enjoy that type of scenery.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 23, 2016)

Really pretty. Makes me excited to go in March.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 23, 2016)

Nice pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## TAH (Dec 30, 2016)

I am back on after being off for a few days, been very busy around here!
Tonight at 12:00 a new year begins for us fellow Alaskans and my first new year in AK.
This last year has been good, interesting, and hard. On Sep-16 I left the only part of the world I had known (OREGON). I left most of my friends, part of my moms side of the family, my goats, my home to start a new life in AK with family I didn't know that well and hardly any friends. I didn't know what to expect when moving here. I had an Idea of what it was going to be like although It has been nothing like I expected, it has not been easy to fit into life in a small town, living on some one else's property, living in a small place with not my own land to run on and do what we want, not knowing what we are going to do next, I am sure you are starting to get it. I learned one very important lesson thru all this, I always have never been good with trusting God thru things, well thru all this I have learned a whole deal of things on having to trust God thru the easy and the hard things. All thru this process from selling the house to papa being not well, I have been thru a learning process of how to trust God. I have missed my animals not getting up at 7:30 every morning to milk goats, not being able to run the field with my siblings, feeding chickens everyday and checking eggs with all the different colours, it has not been easy but God has been faithful. There was a point when I told the Lord, I was never going to leave my home, animals, and friends, well God was going to be putting thru a test on that. What did I do, I left my friends, home, animals, and home anc thru this it has caused me to look to God! I am very, very thankful! I am going to be the sister to 7 instead of 6 siblings in July!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I am not sure what this new year has for us but I do know God is going to be with us!
May all you have a blessed new year!


----------



## TAH (Dec 30, 2016)

Memory's of home!


----------



## TAH (Dec 30, 2016)

One 

 more!


----------



## Bruce (Dec 30, 2016)

Lovely pictures!

You might want to hold off on celebrating the new year until TOMORROW night though. Unless Alaska uses a different calendar than the rest of the USA.


----------



## TAH (Dec 30, 2016)

I was not sure if I would have time to write out a what I wanted to post tomorrow evening, so here it is. No we don't use a different calendar but there will be lots of stuff going on today!


----------



## TAH (Jan 21, 2017)

@Baymule this photo is for you! Duck tape is the BEST! View attachment 26775


It has been snowing all day long and we got 2-feet of on top of the 13 inches we had left.



I have been shoveling for a bit now and came in to warm up and thought I would update.


I changed the name of my journal because I got to think it is our journey to farming since we don't have a farm yet so I changed the name. 


I have been busy, busy, busy so haven't had time to do much on here as far as writing out long things. 


My aunt came flew in yesterday with her daughter and son that I have never met so going to see them in a bit...maybe?. We are blocked in by 3-feet snow and can't get out for a bit...oh well! 


Well, we are selling the building and buying a cabin (I don't know how many times we have switched). I am excited about the cabin and how easy it is going to be to build it! 


Naomi and sugar are looking like they may kid in the next month. This will be Naomi's third-freshening and Sugar is going to be an FF this year. I am really excited to see what this girl has, she is wonderful in every way and should be an awesome milker and mom. Stella and Sophie are not my does anymore but they are still my baby's and they are doing well. I can't forget my boys Leader and Tasty, they are well. 


We found a transportation for the goats for the end of September! I am super excited! We are having Leader, Tasty, Naomi, Sugar, and 2 ADGA registered does along with a Kiko buckling and 3 Kiko does bring with them. That will mean we will have 10 goats.


I am going out with my camera in a bit to get some good pics of the snow. 


Oh, I forgot to say there is more snow coming every second.


----------



## TAH (Jan 21, 2017)

https://go.thetruthaboutcancer.com/
This is a very interesting documentary on the truth about cancer. I thought there may be a few who would like to see it.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 21, 2017)

Sounds like things are Moving up there for ya, that's good to hear....even if it is 1 shovel full at a Time....The cabin sounds nice, I always loved those. The goats will be so much more Fun than that White stuff is for sure.  hope ya enjoy your Visitors.


----------



## micah wotring (Jan 21, 2017)

lol it's 60* here. 

Good to hear that you will be getting your goats back soon! That's quite a bit of snow!


----------



## TAH (Jan 21, 2017)

LOL
It is the most snow I have ever been in!


----------



## Baymule (Jan 21, 2017)

@TAH that link didn't work for me. Can you just post the picture? Glad that you will be getting your goats, I bet you will be counting down the days!


----------



## TAH (Jan 21, 2017)

I am super happy to bring my baby's home soon!


----------



## TAH (Jan 31, 2017)

@Ferguson K @Southern by choice here are some pics of the snow!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 31, 2017)

So picturesque!....but Cold...
It was 74 here today.


----------



## TAH (Jan 31, 2017)

Did I hear you right...74?


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 31, 2017)

Beautiful!


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 31, 2017)

Snow is so much more beautiful when I don't have to shovel it!


----------



## TAH (Jan 31, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> Snow is so much more beautiful when I don't have to shovel it!


x2


----------



## Ferguson K (Jan 31, 2017)

I like to look at snow.  Not be IN snow.

Gorgeous.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 31, 2017)

I will admire from afar.....pretty snow!


----------



## micah wotring (Feb 1, 2017)

Don't mind the cold...or the snow really, It's the school that bothers me


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 1, 2017)

Hey Micah just be glad you're homeschooled. "Real" school is way worse!


----------



## micah wotring (Feb 1, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> Hey Micah just be glad you're homeschooled. "Real" school is way worse!


Oh, I am...believe me...I am.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 1, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> So picturesque!....but Cold...
> It was 74 here today.


It was 74 here yesterday as well.  Oh wait, maybe that first number was a 2


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Feb 1, 2017)

Makes me excited to go experiance it in a month!!!


----------



## TAH (Feb 12, 2017)

I felt the "SUN" on my skin for once in 3- months! And it actually felt warm. ! It is supposed to be in the 40's all week long.  I say it is finally getting close to SPRING, which means green grass soon! I will miss the pretty white snow tho.  

Well, the truck broke down and it is not going to be a easy fix. Dads says "it is the engine"which means no truck for a bit. Papa is recovering good just slow. The business is finally picking up to were we have a income. 

Okay, it is 1:15 here so I am going to bed!!!! 

If there are any typos it is because I am tired. 
SMM


----------



## Bruce (Feb 12, 2017)

Nice to hear that your grandfather is recovering, if more slowly than anyone would like. That sort of thing always takes longer the older we get. 

You might be just a BIT early in calling Spring. I don't think that happens in February when you live in Alaska. It sure doesn't happen in Vermont! Think "middle of May" here. That is when the leaves pop on the trees. The grasses aren't even growing until the beginning of May. When "they" say spring starts on or around March 20th, they lie 

Sorry to hear about the truck. There are always so many things hauling money out of the wallet, sure don't need "surprises" too.


----------



## TAH (Feb 16, 2017)

Well, @Bruce you were right! Spring isn't coming until April now.It was in the 40's for about 3-days until yesterday, 3-feet snow fell last night and the other 23-inches coming tonight! Spent the morning shoveling and jumping off the 12-foot conex into the 4-feet snow. I thru my 4-year old brother off. 

Yesterday I went to Anchorage with my dad and sister when we got the worst call, a dear friend of the whole family, relatives included died yesterday morning. I had only met her 2-times so I didn't know her that well but she was still dear to me. My grandparents, papa and nana, mom and dad, are having the hardest time. It is a huge shock! Trusting God! 

We has someone coming to look at the truck to tell us what is wrong with it. Once we know what is wrong with it then we will decicded whether to sell it of keep it.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 16, 2017)

Remember saying this just a few days ago?


TAH said:


> I will miss the pretty white snow tho.



Guess you won't be missing it now! 5' of snow in 2 days is a LOT!

Really sorry about the family friend. Must be really close with so many in the family affected.


----------



## TAH (Feb 16, 2017)

Bruce said:


> Remember saying this just a few days ago?
> 
> 
> Guess you won't be missing it now! 5' of snow in 2 days is a LOT!
> ...


Thanks for the reminder of what I said! 
She was a really close friend but now she is gone.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Poka_Doodle (Feb 16, 2017)

So sorry! I'd be happy to trade places with you, it's sixty here.


----------



## TAH (Feb 16, 2017)

Poka_Doodle said:


> So sorry! I'd be happy to trade places with you, it's sixty here.


I could use a break but have to stay. That is cold. It is 31 here.


----------



## TAH (Feb 16, 2017)

I never in my life thought I would be "shoveling" this much, lol. Helped shovel my grandparents roof and around the house. I finally am gaining my strength back after not do a whole lot of hard work. The Sad thing is I am still a young teenager (but am turning a different age soon 3/8/17) and already have a bad back, UGH! Anyway, it felt great to get some actual hard work done!

Mom is headed to town and I have to cook dinner so gotta go.

Edited by staff.


----------



## TAH (Mar 2, 2017)

A re-cap of what happened last night, the more I think about what happened the funnier it is so here you'll go!

So, at 11:00 at night ALL the children are getting ready for bed when dad opens the door and screams northern lights, everybody, outside...DS3, DS4, DB1, and DB2 go running out the door screaming "NORTHER LIGHTS" when it is 11:00 and the neighbors are asleep also without any shoes, coats, socks, nothing into 11-degree weather. They all came running back in from the cold 2-seconds later screaming again that their feet are cold, LOL. I get the camera and my coat, shoes, and gloves on when DS3, DS4, and DB2 come screaming once again inside saying there was a dog outside "trying to eat them", while DS4 and DB1 are still screaming DS3 is growling/yelling at our dog to get outside, at this point EVERYTHING was chaos so I finally get outside and I don't see a dog anywhere around. About 6-min later I here Boaz barking and growling...I ran over there and saw a 60-pound husky-mix near Boaz, I knew I had to get the kids inside so I told ODS1 to get the children inside because there was a dog right next to me they started screaming AGAIN, ugh! After they all got inside, I got Boaz to come to me and put my hand out for the dog to sniff me when ALL the children come running out again...as soon as they saw the dog next to me they started screaming again on their way back inside at this point I couldn't even get them to listen! I got the dog to let me pet it slightly when I sent Boaz back inside from there I was going to get inside slowing when ODS1 goes running to the trailer because of fear so the dog starts barking at me and I just kept eye contact and kept my hand out the whole time and kept backing up slowing towards the trailer, while I am out there with the dog barking at me while ODS1 is yelling at me to run...BIG NO NO!!! I finally get to the trailer and little ones are crying DS3 is mad and it is crazy!!!

I was  when I got back inside

Pics coming soon!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## micah wotring (Mar 5, 2017)

XD glad everyone is fine! The Northern lights are cool! I'd like to see 'm someday...


----------



## TAH (Mar 5, 2017)

micah wotring said:


> XD glad everyone is fine! The Northern lights are cool! I'd like to see 'm someday...


That night DS3, DS4, and DB2 were screaming at 3:30 that the dog was outside and that he was going to take his claw and jump thru the window also he was going to eat everybody. I just sat there staring at them and laughing!


----------



## TAH (Mar 7, 2017)

Yesterday we picked my aunt up from the anchorage airport!  We got at the airport at 9:40 and were there till 12:25 or so and the children were crazy so it was a long day. So glad to be home! 

We are looking to get the goats up here in 12-weeks or so but it depends on how much money comes in so we will see. I am in contact with a shipping company and we are still working on details for them. I will most likely be getting a donkey shipped up from Oregon along with the goats so pretty excited about that. 

Pics will come once my camera charges of northern lights!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 8, 2017)

Uh-Oh...the power must have gone out...it's been over 24hrs and her battery isn't charged yet....


----------



## TAH (Apr 1, 2017)

I never thought I would be writing this...
We are going to have to give up the goats! I am so sad! I got a unexpected call from the lady who is watching our goats and she busted the news that her and her husband are splitting up so we have to find a place for the goats to go, we are not ready to bring them up so we are going to have to sell them. I am still praying that maybe just maybe God will work a miracle but I am going to be content with what God does.


----------



## Bruce (Apr 1, 2017)

Maybe there is someone in OR or nearby in AK that can house them for awhile? Any possibility you could get enough fence and a hoop shelter up for them at your place in AK?


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 1, 2017)

That is terrible news and the last thing I expected to read when I opened this one.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 1, 2017)

So sorry to hear such news....it surely is Sad..
Hang in there tho, and keep your chin up...because ya never know just how things will turn out. We are here to help ya thru this, so keep us posted with developements.


----------



## TAH (Apr 1, 2017)

Bruce said:


> Maybe there is someone in OR or nearby in AK that can house them for awhile? Any possibility you could get enough fence and a hoop shelter up for them at your place in AK?


With us being in Alaska and the lady that is watching them being in TX it makes it really hard. Her ex husband doesn't want to care for them anymore. We know several people up here that could watch them but the big issue is we don't 2000-3000 dollars laying around to bring them up.


----------



## TAH (Apr 1, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> So sorry to hear such news....it surely is Sad..
> Hang in there tho, and keep your chin up...because ya never know just how things will turn out. We are here to help ya thru this, so keep us posted with developements.


I let Shelley know Monday our decision. Thank for your encouragement. I will definitely keep you updated!


----------



## TAH (Apr 1, 2017)

Mike CHS said:


> That is terrible news and the last thing I expected to read when I opened this one.


I never thought I would be writing this. It is really sad


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 1, 2017)

May be a blessing in disguise as now you'll be able to start fresh when the time comes with the new breed you've been saying you wanted; Kikos.


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 1, 2017)

So sorry to hear but as the others have said it may be a blessing in disguise. You can take the money from them and put it towards your new goats when you're ready.


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 1, 2017)

So sorry to hear...
What about calling your livestock vet (or any livestock vet where the goats are now) and asking if they know anyone who might be able to board them until you can arrange for them to be moved up there?  Since it looks like you were planning to move them in a couple months, it might not be hard to find someone short term.  Good luck!


----------



## Bruce (Apr 1, 2017)

TAH said:


> With us being in Alaska and the lady that is watching them being in TX it makes it really hard. Her ex husband doesn't want to care for them anymore. We know several people up here that could watch them but the big issue is we don't 2000-3000 dollars laying around to bring them up.


OK, I am officially very confused. I thought your goats were in Oregon.


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 1, 2017)

TAH- Alaska
Goats- in Oregon with ex husband
Lady- in Texas, far away from ex husband

That's what I got from it?


----------



## Bruce (Apr 1, 2017)

I was leaning that direction but since she said the "lady that was watching them". I guess what we don't know (and it isn't our business) how long the couple has been split. 

If it would cost $2K-$3K to get them from OR to AK, I think I would have to work really hard to justify doing it. I know, emotional attachment but that kind of money can buy more goats of good quality than they have room for.


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 1, 2017)

Sorry I thought I posted earlier (having phone issues).... I am sorry that this is the way it looks like it's going. But sometimes we have to be forced to go a new direction that's better for us in the end (even though we don't appreciate it at the time!) I hope you are able to make a decision you can be at peace with.


----------



## TAH (Apr 1, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> TAH- Alaska
> Goats- in Oregon with ex husband
> Lady- in Texas, far away from ex husband
> 
> That's what I got from it?





Bruce said:


> OK, I am officially very confused. I thought your goats were in Oregon.


NH got it


----------



## TAH (Apr 1, 2017)

Interesting enough all of us have total peace finding a new home for the goats even tho I will miss them. Latestarter and Sam you both are very right that now we will be able to start on the breed we want to do and Bruce your right it takes a lot to justify putting three thousand dollars just fo bring some goats up. 



norseofcourse said:


> So sorry to hear...
> What about calling your livestock vet (or any livestock vet where the goats are now) and asking if they know anyone who might be able to board them until you can arrange for them to be moved up there?  Since it looks like you were planning to move them in a couple months, it might not be hard to find someone short term.  Good luck!


I am sure that it wouldn't be to hard but I think selling them is the right choice.


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 1, 2017)

TAH said:


> I am sure that it wouldn't be to hard but I think selling them is the right choice.


I'm sure it was not an easy decision to make     good luck.


----------



## TAH (Apr 1, 2017)

norseofcourse said:


> I'm sure it was not an easy decision to make     good luck.


It definitely wasn't, thank you!


----------



## TAH (Apr 11, 2017)

Well, Sugar goes to her new home this evening (none of the others have sold)!I will miss her but she is going to be a family milk goat and I know she will be well loved! And someone is intrestead in Naomi. 


Anyway back life in Alaska...the snow is melting about 3-4-inches a day... so we will be able to be out on the property in 2-weeks! We are selling the building that my dad got for a house but he has changed his mind on what he is going to build once again...he has decided to build an Air-crete-dome-home this summer! I hope he doesn't change it again. 


Last Saturday was the memorial service...it went pretty good! 


We have finally decided to ship a Bernese puppy from Washington this summer...there are no breeders I feel comfortable with getting a puppy from here in AK so we are going to go with the best we can find! My brother also has permission to get a Brittany Spaniel from "Go North Brittanys" so I guess we will have to pups this summer to raise. 


My mom is due to have child 8 this July so dad has plans to have the house built by then. So lots of changes are about to come!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 11, 2017)

I had to look that up on Google....sounds very interesting. I'll be anxious to see how well it functions for all of y'all. Glad your finding good homes for your goats, I know it means alot to ya.


----------



## Bruce (Apr 12, 2017)

TAH said:


> My mom is due to have child 8 this July so dad has plans to have the house built by then.


Um, mid July is in 3 months. Does he have someone with a big crew lined up to build this house starting in 2 weeks when you can get on the property? And how big a dome does one need for a family of 10? Maybe a larger "central" dome with kitchen, living room, dining room etc and a bunch of cute little "pod" domes coming off it for bedrooms.



TAH said:


> Last Saturday was the memorial service...it went pretty good!


Clearly I missed something. Perhaps posted in a different thread?


----------



## TAH (Apr 15, 2017)

Bruce said:


> Um, mid July is in 3 months. Does he have someone with a big crew lined up to build this house starting in 2 weeks when you can get on the property? And how big a dome does one need for a family of 10? Maybe a larger "central" dome with kitchen, living room, dining room etc and a bunch of cute little "pod" domes coming off it for bedrooms.
> 
> 
> Clearly I missed something. Perhaps posted in a different thread?


I might of not posted it but on March 30th my papa passed away... I was so depressed I didn't really want to post anything that would bring up things about it. I did post it in the Prayer section but not here. I didn't really think that not everybody is not following that thread. 

We have several people that are going to help with the house... And it won't take that long to build. The aircrete home doesn't take that long to build... I will try to post some videos soon.


----------



## TAH (Apr 15, 2017)

We had a vet come look at the goats yesterday and run fecal on all them do we could worm them before they go to there new homes.


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 15, 2017)

Oh TAH  I have been so busy I really haven't been on many threads or it is a "fly" by... I am so sorry you lost your Papa.


----------



## Bruce (Apr 15, 2017)

Very sorry to hear about your grandfather  It is always hard no matter if you have advance warning or not. 

Glad you have help with the house. Kind of an old fashioned barn raising I guess


----------



## TAH (Apr 15, 2017)

Thanks, SBC and Bruce! 
We didn't expect him to leave so soon...his leg had healed up fine and he was started to walk around again but then everything started to go downhill...dad said it was just too much for him. I was headed into some deep depression when the Lord got me and slowly got me to trust him! It was very unexpected and we were all quite shocked but God has helped us all...



Bruce said:


> Glad you have help with the house. Kind of an old fashioned barn raising I guess


yeah, I guess!


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 15, 2017)

I missed it also and I'm so sorry but I also know how much you loved him.  I was raised by my grand parents so I truly know how special they are to you.


----------



## TAH (Apr 15, 2017)

Mike CHS said:


> I missed it also and I'm so sorry but I also know how much you loved him.  I was raised by my grand parents so I truly know how special they are to you.


Thank you! 
It helps to know where he is there is no more pain or suffering. He will forever be missed!


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 16, 2017)

I'm sorry to hear you lost your papa too.  You have a really great support system with so much family there.


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 20, 2017)

So sorry to hear of your papa. 

Congrats on the new family member due and I can't wait to see the building of this air-crete home! I can honestly say I have never seen one before!


----------



## TAH (Apr 20, 2017)

samssimonsays said:


> So sorry to hear of your papa.
> 
> Congrats on the new family member due and I can't wait to see the building of this air-crete home! I can honestly say I have never seen one before!


Thanks! 
I'm looking forward to being  a sister to s baby again! We are excited to see how it all comes together...


----------



## TAH (Apr 21, 2017)

I am freaking out over here....I just got a email from a friend that wants ALL the goats together (this is someone that bought our Ober doe 2-years ago)!!! 
I am so happy and to know they are all going together! We are also going to have a buckling shipped up from Leader and Naddie next spring to breed to our kikos for more dairy! And Tasty get to stay with his Leader Buddy! 

We have nailed our selves to 7 goats at most! 2 bucks and 5 does...we will have them shipped up next spring! 
God has had a reason for us this whole time!


----------



## farmerjan (Apr 21, 2017)

SOOOOO  GLAD for you.....and the goats...


----------



## TAH (Apr 28, 2017)

Been a bit so here it goes! 

Well, Leader, Sugar, and Naomi all left for their new home yesterday...tasty ended up staying with some old friends along with Radar and Pester (Sugar and Naomi's baby). To say the least, they are ALL happy...wich is what matters! 


There is about 1-foot of snow left on the property but it is 50 here so the snow will melt really fast...and then we will move out there. The grass is turning green. 


Dad should have his truck running this week! It turns out the ICP fuel injection center is bad (or dad thinks it is the issue) but we got the part for $5 dollars so no point in not trying it! 


I just got over being sick these last 6-days with a fever, cough, cold, etc...no fun! But now that I am better I have started tackling school hard and training Boaz a whole bunch. I didn't realize what a team we could become but he has taught me so much!!! And all I can say is thanks to him for a chance to help him! I am almost to where I can bump up to high school!!! I am also taken on the challenge of teaching my two younger siblings (ages 7 and 5) and so far so good! I have my brother (5-(Y/O) in second grade and my sister (7-(Y/O) headed into third grade....


In two days My sister turns 7-(Y/O) so not sure what we are going to be doing but she gets to go to anchorage with my dad and older sis! 


The last few days have been tuff on me...I have been finding myself just wondering around trying to find someone....my papa! I am having the hardest time accepting the fact that he is GONE but I know it won't come imminently. It is just hard!!!! I know someday I will see him AGAIN!!! This song always brings me comfort! 

Standing on the promises of Christ my King,
Through eternal ages let His praises ring,
Glory in the highest, I will shout and sing,
  Standing on the promises of God.
  Standing, standing,
Standing on the promises of God my Savior;
Standing, standing,
  I’m standing on the promises of God.
2
Standing on the promises that cannot fail,
When the howling storms of doubt and fear assail,
By the living Word of God, I shall prevail,
  Standing on the promises of God.
3
Standing on the promises I now can see
Perfect, present cleansing in the blood for me;
Standing in the liberty where Christ makes free,
  Standing on the promises of God.
4
Standing on the promises of Christ the Lord,
Bound to Him eternally by love’s strong cord,
Overcoming daily with the Spirit’s sword,
  Standing on the promises of God.
5
Standing on the promises I shall not fall,
Listening every moment to the Spirit’s call.
Resting in my Savior as my All in all,
  Standing on the promises of God.


Spent yesterday at the beach and park with the rest of the family...it was BEAUTIFUL!!!!!! And yes I got some pics for you all! It was very peaceful with the breeze, smell of the ocean water, the birds sing, seagulls gliding and diving, fishing boats out at sea, and the sound of others having fun! 
































Here are some I messed with! 


















This pic is very cool, I swung my camera across the water and this happened!


----------



## TAH (Apr 29, 2017)

Okay, those pics aren't showing up on my tablet so do they work for all you?


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 29, 2017)

Nope


----------



## TAH (Apr 29, 2017)

I feel really bad and like have failed on taking care of my goats! It turns out Leader has sore mouth, really over grown hooves, and, worms (which I had taken care of). Naomi has a terrible cough, way over grown hooves,  and lice. Sugar has massitis, (she is a month into freshening and turns out they just took her baby away while she is in full production ). I have know Idea how tasty is along with him being takin from us! My dad gave Shelley full responsibility for our goats along with a ton of money for hay, feed, I gave her all my de-wormer, I gave her my vets contact info so she could run fecal, and  for if something happened to them and here I have been lied to about my animals being healthy.... Not! I am not sure what else I could have done but I feel like I should be reasonable for them bc they are my goats! I feel really bad that they were suffering bc someone didn't want to tell me what was really going on! And I kept in touch!  

Am I over reacting?


----------



## TAH (Apr 29, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> Nope


I will try up loading them again!


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 29, 2017)

heck no you aren't, I would be mad. But was this because she left and her husband had them "dumped" on him? Sorry they weren't taken great care of but no, it's not your fault


----------



## TAH (Apr 29, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> heck no you aren't, I would be mad. But was this because she left and her husband had them "dumped" on him? Sorry they weren't taken great care of but no, it's not your fault


I am not sure... It seems like it is on both of them. I just found out her ex-husband hasn't seen the goats in 2-weeks and the person they are boarded with has know idea how to take care of them properly! I just feel totally let down... I trusted her and she gave her full trust and now this...￼￼ ￼￼  ￼but I need to forgive! Thanks!


----------



## TAH (Apr 29, 2017)

Here are the pics...hope they load this time!


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 29, 2017)

Oh my... That is BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Bruce (Apr 30, 2017)

Yes, pics much better now!

Sorry about the goats. You didn't do anything wrong. You found someone you thought was willing and capable of taking care of them. It isn't like you could swing by every few weeks to make sure that was happening.


----------



## TAH (Apr 30, 2017)

Bruce said:


> Yes, pics much better now!
> 
> Sorry about the goats. You didn't do anything wrong. You found someone you thought was willing and capable of taking care of them. It isn't like you could swing by every few weeks to make sure that was happening.


Thanks for your kind words Bruce! 

I have definitely learned a lesson thru this. 

And after discussing it with Dad we have decided to take tasty to Larks (the lady that just bought the goats)... I am so happy he will be with the rest of the herd! His hooves are really bad.... To Where he tends to walk on his knees. ￼


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 30, 2017)

Those pics were really Good!
And you did very Good too. As you get older you will begin to understand that there are people with really good intentions when they start out, but something changes in "Life", and it will seem that the definitions to words seem to change, and it becomes the meaning of those words just don't mean the same as they once did with others. Some people really Want to help you, but the responsibility becomes a problem. Not everyone wants to be around animals that much and pay attention to them. Also, your animals surely didn't act for her, as they acted for you. You know how to "Read" them and it is obvious she doesn't....either willingness, interest, or desire...the end result is still the same. These things will happen throughout "Life", just learn from it enough from it, so ya will be able to "Spot" it in the future better and can Avoid that same mistake.
At your age you are much more astute about animals than I am at 59. So, there are many "Factors" to consider about others and their "Words" may not be exactly what is in your "Head" and mental "Picture" of how things will be.
Take your situation there, since I've been on here in Sept there have been many "Plan Changes" in your family's "Plans". We all have many of those "Changes" for a myriad of reasons. Facing those changes forces one to make decisions....and there is always an "Outcome"....good, bad, or indifferent...the end result or "Bottomline" is the same. It is a sad situation, but having been caught in time that it can be treated or corrected is cause for Thanks and Praise!


----------



## TAH (May 1, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Those pics were really Good!
> And you did very Good too. As you get older you will begin to understand that there are people with really good intentions when they start out, but something changes in "Life", and it will seem that the definitions to words seem to change, and it becomes the meaning of those words just don't mean the same as they once did with others. Some people really Want to help you, but the responsibility becomes a problem. Not everyone wants to be around animals that much and pay attention to them. Also, your animals surely didn't act for her, as they acted for you. You know how to "Read" them and it is obvious she doesn't....either willingness, interest, or desire...the end result is still the same. These things will happen throughout "Life", just learn from it enough from it, so ya will be able to "Spot" it in the future better and can Avoid that same mistake.
> At your age you are much more astute about animals than I am at 59. So, there are many "Factors" to consider about others and their "Words" may not be exactly what is in your "Head" and mental "Picture" of how things will be.
> Take your situation there, since I've been on here in Sept there have been many "Plan Changes" in your family's "Plans". We all have many of those "Changes" for a myriad of reasons. Facing those changes forces one to make decisions....and there is always an "Outcome"....good, bad, or indifferent...the end result or "Bottomline" is the same. It is a sad situation, but having been caught in time that it can be treated or corrected is cause for Thanks and Praise![
> You have given me a different way of looking at it! Thank you!


----------



## TAH (May 1, 2017)

Look what we are getting! Yes, a cat! We pick her up tomorrow...


----------



## CntryBoy777 (May 1, 2017)

Pretty cat!.....love the colors and markings...how old?


----------



## TAH (May 1, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Pretty cat!.....love the colors and markings...how old?


Me too! 

She is just over a year and supposed to be trained not to jump on counters! That is why I am excited!


----------



## goatgurl (May 1, 2017)

what a pretty girl.  she is going to be a wonderful new member to the family.


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal (May 13, 2017)

Following!


----------



## TAH (May 23, 2017)

Well, I think it is time for an update!

This last week we have been clearing the property and having a blast!

We have cleared almost half the property and are almost ready to start building....This Saturday dad is renting an excavator to move 13 huge stumps that his tractor can't move and we are going to have some more river rocks delivered to the property for a full driveway. We are also packing and moving this Friday to the property... I can't wait to have my "own" yard!

My wonderful dear bogs broke while we were out on the property so mom let me pick out a new pair yesterday and they should be here in the next few days.... I will never try a different type of shoes again. 

Cat is doing well... She is a spark of energy! She likes to spazz out and run under the couch and chase me around! She is growing on me slowly! We renamed her "cotton". 

Boaz is not to good.... It turns out my neighbor/aunt was feeding lots of chocolate ice cream... ! 
He started last night with shakes, head tilted to left side, throwing up, stating off into space, wobbly legs, stumbling, eyes rolling, etc. I thought he was going too have a seizures but thank god it didn't go that far and this evening he is doing much better!  
I have connected my vet in Oregon and she said to just watch him but if things get worse he will go to the vet. I am not pleased our vet and there the only ones for hours... They don't open till 2 and aren't very helpful... They don't really care. 
Anyways I feel really bad he had to go the all that! 
He is on the road to recovery and vet was pleased with what I told him so I am happy. 

Goats are all together and happy along with getting there hooves trimmed, good feed, etc and did I mention Naomi is going to have baby's in a few months...
I am very happy with there new owner as for there old I am not sure what she is doing, I haven't talked to her since selling the goats but it is okay with me. 
Sugar is milking an gallon a day.. I knew she could do it! 

Dad has once again switched what he is building.... A pole barn! 

I will post more tomorrow!


----------



## Bruce (May 23, 2017)

Now you are going to live in a pole barn?


----------



## TAH (May 23, 2017)

Bruce said:


> Now you are going to live in a pole barn?


Yes Sir..... It turns out after more research on the dome it is not going to hold up to Alaska very well so dad says pole barn tuned into a house. New is working on drawings up maps of what it is going to look like.


----------



## TAH (May 23, 2017)

Boaz, has bloodshot eyes this morning and is delicacies.... Back to call the vet!


----------



## Bruce (May 23, 2017)

Sure hope Boaz gets fixed up fast! He's a special dog.


----------



## TAH (May 23, 2017)

Bruce said:


> Sure hope Boaz gets fixed up fast! He's a special dog.


I hope so too!!! 

He truly is.


----------



## misfitmorgan (May 30, 2017)

Hope Boaz is ok and you guys can get building on your new house soon.


----------



## TAH (May 31, 2017)

misfitmorgan said:


> Hope Boaz is ok and you guys can get building on your new house soon.


We are good! 

Boaz is a brat but finally okay... started running on trails lately to help with balance... also training for skijoring. 

I am going to get pics in a bit of the property for you all!

Thanks for asking!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (May 31, 2017)

Pardon my ineptness, but just what the dickens is "Skijoring"?....I'm not up on all the new fangled stuff...


----------



## Bruce (May 31, 2017)

I don't think you have to worry about trying it Fred, sounds like it involves enough snow for the dog to pull her while she is on skis.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (May 31, 2017)

Yeh, guess that's why I've never heard of anything like that, I don't care to be around snow that much....


----------



## TAH (May 31, 2017)




----------



## CntryBoy777 (May 31, 2017)

Reminds me of my younger days when we would catch a ride on a skateboard holding onto the bumper, fender, or rearview mirror of a vehicle....


----------



## Bruce (May 31, 2017)

I'm glad you lived to tell the tale Fred. When I was about 14 a kid in the neighborhood did that. Held onto the driver side mirror of his Dad's truck. Lost his grip and his father ran over him with the left rear tire. You can guess how this ended.


----------



## TAH (Jun 23, 2017)

Tasty Acres Homestead!

Been awhile!

Almost ready to start building....

2-weeks ago dad rented a huge excavator and got pulled all the stumps, moved logs, and stacked branches for a burn.

This weekend a friend offered to drop a couple tons of gravel and is also going to level an area for the house/driveway. Dad had gotten all the branches moved and logs-bucked-up with a lot of hands/helpers (he is blessed to have so many helpers).
View attachment 36102
We had a huge bomb-fire last weekend which finished off all the rest of the branches, but we are doing another one this weekend to finish off all the stumps (13-huge-stumps).


 

 


Been on Bear watch!
16-(Y/O) boy got killed by a Black-Bear 4-days ago, 3-hikers injured because they wanted a picture up close to bear (tourists), older man killed by Black-Bear 2-days ago... ... The bear watching is on!!!!
There is a 9-foot (Boar, and is the ruler of the area) that claimed the creek just down the road from where we are moving... He hasn't seemed to be a threat "yet" so hoping it stays that way!

Mom saw a blackie yesterday!

It is really hard keeping 5-kids inside unless one of us can be out there with them!

I had a freaky accident with the tractor!

I was carrying logs in the bucket of the tractor and when I went to dump them... I reacted too fast and made it so 3 logs came flying for my face. Thanked God I was able to knock all 3 away from my face but instead, they ended up hitting me in the stomach... I am okay but am freaked out to drive anything!

It was one of those moments "where my life flashed before my eyes"!

Today we went to Anchorage and I was so scared while dad was driving... So it will be awhile till I am okay around vehicles again.

Mom is about to have baby number 8....

Everybody thinks it is going to be a boy... If it is a boy we are going to name him after Dear-Papa (Roger Paul).

I am really excited to be a big sis to a baby again!

Everyone over here is on edge waiting for the baby, lol.

Boaz back to health and a brat! 

June-19-2017 marked 3-years I have had Boaz!

Never to leave my side!
View attachment 36100
Cotton-kitty is doing good.





We went hiking 2-weeks ago and fishing the other day!


 



Going out fishing on a boat this Tuesday with some of dad's friends...

I will hopefully get lots of photos!

We have contacted a Kiko breeder in Canada, and they are willing to ship... Also, they have a 279-pound buck they won't be selling until next year so we are considering him!
He would also be brought up with 2-doelings, 3-does, and 1-other buckling...

We are going to be to keep 1-lamancha doe and 1-saanen doe, to breed to Kikos. My dad has fallen for the no ear goat, lol... He can't imagine not having another bratty LaMancha around. 

On the other hand, our goats we sold have more like been stolen... The lady that bought them took avenged of us not being there and has decided to not pay and won't contact me back... I may never get another pic of Naomi!
I am at a loss!

No goat will ever come close to my Naomi!

More next time!









​


----------



## Bruce (Jun 23, 2017)

Wow lots going on. Sure hope the house building goes quick. 10 people in a travel trailer will be crowded (not like it isn't with 9!).

*SO* sorry about the lady not paying for the goats. I can't fathom people doing that but I know not everyone is honest. She WILL get hers someday and I hope it hurts. Do you not know someone back in Oregon that can put some pressure on her?


----------



## TAH (Jun 23, 2017)

Bruce said:


> Wow lots going on. Sure hope the house building goes quick. 10 people in a travel trailer will be crowded (not like it isn't with 9!).
> 
> *SO* sorry about the lady not paying for the goats. I can't fathom people doing that but I know not everyone is honest. She WILL get hers someday and I hope it hurts. Do you not know someone back in Oregon that can put some pressure on her?


Everyone that was involded with the goats is not trustworthy and I think my dad has given up... He called her yesterday and hopefully, she will call back.

Yeah, it is crowded! If we can't get a house built this year, We are going to put up a lean-to and park the trailer under it... But we will have double the space that way.


----------



## Bruce (Jun 23, 2017)

Still on the "pole barn house" plan? That should be fairly fast to at least get a roof and walls up. Then the negotiations begin on which rooms to build first. I vote for a full size bathroom ... or TWO!


----------



## TAH (Jun 30, 2017)

Bruce said:


> Still on the "pole barn house" plan? That should be fairly fast to at least get a roof and walls up. Then the negotiations begin on which rooms to build first. I vote for a full size bathroom ... or TWO!


Definitely 2-bathrooms, and 5-bedrooms! 

We are doing a pull barn this year over the trailer... So we will have more space to move around... Next year comes to the house (a dome), Unless things can speed up it is looking like we won't have a house this year!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 30, 2017)

TAH said:


>



That looks fun


----------



## TAH (Jun 30, 2017)

We got tons of gravel dumped last week and a whole driveway put in!!!!!
​
I think it is time for some update pictures so here they are...

Now



Before





It is now light 24/7! 

Here is a pic from last week at 9:00 pm



The sun does not go till 11:30-12:00 pm!

From the beach!



And a wonderful trip to Kenai!



We are busier than ever with everything that is going on... But a good busy!

I started teaching myself "Irish Dancing" and am so far very much enjoying it!

This coming Tuesday- July 4th is going to be nuts... 35,000 people are coming to town (our town consists of 4000)! 
Mom is planning to take me and my older siblings to town so nightmares are coming!​


----------



## TAH (Jun 30, 2017)

OneFineAcre said:


> That looks fun


Yeah, I think it is going to be fun!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jul 1, 2017)

Too bad ya can't store up the sunlight for those days ya only get a couple of hours of it. When my dad was stationed in Adak, Alaska we experienced the same thing...it is pretty strange to get used to....tho, only staying in a place for 2-3yrs at a time....ya never get used to any 1 thing anyway....


----------



## TAH (Jul 2, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Too bad ya can't store up the sunlight for those days ya only get a couple of hours of it. When my dad was stationed in Adak, Alaska we experienced the same thing...it is pretty strange to get used to....tho, only staying in a place for 2-3yrs at a time....ya never get used to any 1 thing anyway....


Yeah, I wish,lol! 

It is hard because you get so much sun during the summer and then sudden darkness... No time to get used to it. 

No, ya don't!


----------



## goatgurl (Jul 2, 2017)

great pictures TAH.  i'm sure hoping the house gets finished before winter so youall will have a little more room.  you be sure and take lots of pictures so as time passes you'll never forget this adventure.  to so many people, myself included, you are living our dream.  God bless you and your family


----------



## TAH (Jul 4, 2017)

goatgurl said:


> great pictures TAH.  i'm sure hoping the house gets finished before winter so youall will have a little more room.  you be sure and take lots of pictures so as time passes you'll never forget this adventure.  to so many people, myself included, you are living our dream.  God bless you and your family


Thanks! 

We start building soon and I will be sure to get lots of pics! 

This journey has been hard but very rewarding... I am at home finally!


----------



## TAH (Jul 4, 2017)

Fireworks, people, summer, all in full here! 

We have been having a blast these last few weeks! 


Yesterday we went to town... Went to the beach, saw fireworks and saw lots of people! 

Today we are going to hang out with my uncle's, aunt's, and cousin's, out at the beach! 

Mount-Marothon runners got really muddy! It has been raining here non stop so muddy mountain, equals muddy runners, lol.

Moms friends are coming to town tomorrow for a few days so going to hang out with them. 

Summer pics!



 

 

 

 

 

 

As most of you know I'm heading my way into getting my dog training certification! 

I have really been praying if this is what I should do... So I told God that if he wanted me to do this He was going to have to send me a dog to work with! 

Well, what did I expect... Nothing! But God had a plan... My uncle just got a abused dog that had had no training! Well, he has given me permission to work with jetty daily! 

We have been working daily and he now knows sit, lay down, come, and stay... We are working on desensitizion and walking on a lead! 

Here are some pics of this wonderful boy! 


 

 
He stands a towering 4-feet and 120-pounds! 

I think he's a lab/dane mix but who knows... I would love to hear what you guys think he is? 

This weekend we are going to be able to work on the property more... Also getting a garden going with, kale, spinach, cranberries, raspberries, blueberries, lettuce, etc! 

Looks like goats and chickens will be coming in the next 2-3-months! 
We are going to just get 20-hens and 2-milk goats for this year for milk, meat, and eggs. 

Next spring comes kikos! We have talked with the ranch and it looks like 1-buckling and 3-does are coming from "lookoutpoint" ranch and 1-buckling and 2-does from "GloryFields" farm! 

On a sad note I'm facing saying a last good-bye to both of my last grandpa's... I may have mentioned this but not sure. 

I'm a lot more prepared than with papa.

Mom still hasn't had baby but hopefully soon! 


​


----------



## TAH (Jul 4, 2017)

Summer blooms!

I have to know idea what most of these flowers are but they are beautiful!


----------



## Bruce (Jul 5, 2017)

Very sorry to hear you are soon losing your other grandpa. Losing one is hard but 2 in such a short time!!!


----------



## TAH (Jul 8, 2017)

Bruce said:


> Very sorry to hear you are soon losing your other grandpa. Losing one is hard but 2 in such a short time!!!


I've been able to prepare myself... Spending as much time with them as possible!


----------



## TAH (Jul 24, 2017)

Tasty Acres Homestead!

Life has taken a huge change in life in less than 24-hours....

On 7/21/17 we got the most shocking call anyone could have expected! 

My aunt died! 

Her son is 9-(Y/O) and is coming to live with us. 

Pagan has autism, we are in for a lot of hard bridge to come and pass.

living in a trailer with 10-people is not suitable for him or us and selling the property to buy a house is our best option.

Dad and Mom are meeting with the realtor to get our property on the market. 

We found just down the road from our property a house that is absolutely perfect... We are going to look at it sometime next week.

Here are some pictures of the house-































































​*3 beds 2 baths 1,704 sqft*
 FOR SALE 
$235,000
Price cut: -$4,000 (7/6)
Zestimate®: $222,611
EST. MORTGAGE

$867/moGet pre-qualified
New DEC septic installed this year! Also, repairs being done on the property. Nice family home in a nice quiet neighborhood in Nashwoods, This home features two full baths, two linen closets, new carpet in the living room, new vinyl flooring, new kitchen range, washer & dryer, and fresh paint! Custom woodwork, french doors and a wood stove in the living room for those Alaskan winter nights.. and a large spacious deck for summer days! Toyo stove completely rebuilt in 2016, new hot water heater in 2014, new well submersible pump in 2009 and new pressure tank installed in 2014. Also, several deck boards replaced on stairs and front deck.


Facts and Features

Type

Single Family
Year Built

1985
Heating

Baseboard
Cooling

No Data
Parking

No Data
Lot

0.9 acres
*INTERIOR FEATURES*
Bedrooms

Beds: 3
Heating and Cooling

Heating: Baseboard
Heat Type: Monitor, Stove
Appliances

Appliances included: Dishwasher, Dryer, Refrigerator, Washer

Flooring

Floor size: 1,704 sqft
Flooring: Laminate
Floor Style: Multi-Level
Other Interior Features

Ceiling Fan
Features-Interior: Carpet, Telephone, Electric, Water Purification, Wood Stove
*CONSTRUCTION*
Type and Style

Single Family
Materials

Roof type: Metal
Exterior material: Wood
Construction Status: Existing Structure
Foundation Type: All Weather Wood
Construction Type: Wood Frame
Dates

Built in 1985
Other Construction Features

Stories: 0
*EXTERIOR FEATURES*
Patio

Deck
Patio
Water

Waterfront-Access Near: Bay
View Type

View: Mountain
Lot

Lot: 0.9 acres
Topography: Level
Other Exterior Features

Parcel #: 14523056
*COMMUNITY AND NEIGHBORHOOD*
Location

Borough/Census Area: 1B - Kenai Peninsula Borough
Schools

Elementary school: Seward
Middle school: Seward
High school: Seward
*UTILITIES*

Water-Type: Private Well
Fuel Type: Oil, Electric, Wood
Sewer Type: Crib
*SOURCES*

MLS #: 17-182
*OTHER*

Price/sqft: $138
Residential Type: Single Family Res, Recreational/Cabin
Features-Additional: Covenant/Restriction, Fire Service Area, Private Yard, Road Service Area
Access Type: Maintained
Arterial: Circle
Zoning: UNZ - Not Zoned
*ACTIVITY ON ZILLOW*

Days on Zillow: 199 days on Zillow
Views since listing: 5,411
All time views: 2
31 shoppers saved this home


It would not allow me to get as many animals as we wanted so we have reconsidered what we are going to do! 

I will not be getting Kikos, a mule, or yak. 

But I have permission to get 1-mini jersey, 7-goats (2-LaMancha bucks, 1-Saanen doe, and 4-LaMancha does), 45-Chickens, 14-ducks, 3-cats, and 4-5-dogs. 

I'm going to train the cow to ride. 

And I could have a big garden... It is big enough for everything We want! 

It is amazing how fast things can change but it is good. 

My mom knows the people who have the house and she uses to go to the house when she was little. 

Also, mom had a baby boy... We named him Roger. 

Cotton (cat) broke her shoulder but she is healing up well. Thank God! 

When Pagan came to visit, Boaz loved him... So we are considering training Boaz for a service dog for him... Boaz already has the training done... Just needs to be certified! 

I'm still in shock from everything that has happened but I feel total peace. 



​


----------



## Bruce (Jul 24, 2017)

I'm sure you all are most excited to have Roger come! Well, OK, he has been with you for 9 months but he is more "real" now 

WOW! Things just swirl and swirl and swirl for you! Sad about your aunt, I presume this wasn't even remotely expected. I'm sure Pagan will do well living with all his cousins 

Hopefully you can make some money on the land you have now since it has been "improved" by clearing and leveling plus the driveway. Makes it easier for someone who wants to build but can't "see" the lot when it is tree covered. 

Not real sure where you are going to put all those animals and a big garden!


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jul 24, 2017)

235K for 1 acre.....in alaska....did you guys move to the most expensive part of alaska or what?

EDIT: There was suppose to be more then that, my boss walked in an now it is time to go home....to be contiuned tomorrow. Sorry bout your Aunt but glad you guys get to start the next chapter of your lives.


----------



## Bruce (Jul 24, 2017)

It does come with a house. Taxes are pretty cheap (compared to here) shows as $1,591.

But yeah, it looks like things aren't cheap in Seward. Might be due to the lack of land availability in the National Forest?? Probably expensive to get building materials other than maybe lumber up there as well. Though, I think your concept of land/house prices is skewed some by where you live. Depending on where it "is", that same house in some parts of Vermont would be a steal. In other parts it wouldn't sell.

They could buy this one for $398K, it is perfect, 10 bedrooms, 7 bathrooms. Those have to be some REALLY small bedrooms and bathrooms since it is only 2,500 sq ft. Looks like it is 7 very small "cabins" rather than a single building on 1.74 acres. That would sure be a change from everyone being in the travel trailer!
https://www.zillow.com/homes/for_sa...,-148.798829,59.973226,-149.690094_rect/9_zm/


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jul 25, 2017)

The people i know who have moved back from alaska didnt pay anything near that much for their houses and they came with several acres, of course that was 10-15yrs ago.

I have not looked at Seward on the map but national forest might be a factor however when i lived in PA we lived on the edge of the national forest there and our 2 story 4bed 2bath with a detached garage in town was only 18k back in 2004...so it really does depend on where in the country you are.


----------



## greybeard (Jul 25, 2017)

3 bdr for 10 people still isn't ideal, but I assume it is an improvement over current abode?

1 bedroom for parents means 8 other people spread out over just 2 bedrooms--very tight qtrs in a 2500 sq ft home. 

 But, it looks like a type structure that could be added on to/enlarged fairly easily.


----------



## Bruce (Jul 25, 2017)

Ah, but the house @TAH is looking at is a tad over 1,700 sq ft. Yeah tight. But not as tight as a travel trailer  Gonna be a bunch of bunk beds squeezed into the two "kids" bedrooms.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 25, 2017)

Sorry about your aunt.
Good luck with the changes.


----------



## TAH (Jul 27, 2017)

Bruce said:


> I'm sure you all are most excited to have Roger come! Well, OK, he has been with you for 9 months but he is more "real" now
> 
> WOW! Things just swirl and swirl and swirl for you! Sad about your aunt, I presume this wasn't even remotely expected. I'm sure Pagan will do well living with all his cousins
> 
> ...


Super excited! Yeah, I get what ya mean. 

Yes, they did... It wasn't expected at all. But God knows what he is doing! 

Dad talked with him yesterday about our plans and he is more than happy. 

Our property was posted for more than we bought it... And it has lots of people interested... 3-people have looked at it so far.


----------



## TAH (Jul 27, 2017)

misfitmorgan said:


> 235K for 1 acre.....in alaska....did you guys move to the most expensive part of alaska or what?
> 
> EDIT: There was suppose to be more then that, my boss walked in an now it is time to go home....to be contiuned tomorrow. Sorry bout your Aunt but glad you guys get to start the next chapter of your lives.


Lol, yeah we did! 

Part of it is we are in the chugach national forest so everything is protected unless asked by the state. So it makes it hard but I think it will work out.


----------



## farmerjan (Aug 17, 2017)

How are things going up there?


----------



## TAH (Aug 22, 2017)

farmerjan said:


> How are things going up there?


Sorry, I didn't even get your message. 

I have been so busy hardly anytime for anything. 

Lets see so we are moving sometime later this year, we have a place now, thank god. 

I am not allowed to say exactly what we are doing quite yet, upon dads request but by next week I should be able to tell you all. 

I will try to update with pics soon.

This weekend me and sis along with dad are going kayaking. so that will be fun. 

We are all doing well... I have been struggling a lot but okay.


----------



## Bruce (Aug 22, 2017)

Keep your chin up TAH!


----------



## TAH (Aug 22, 2017)

Bruce said:


> Keep your chin up TAH!


I'm trying!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 22, 2017)

Hang in there.


----------



## TAH (Aug 22, 2017)

Tasty Acres Homestead

Two weeks ago my uncle passed from this earth (one more death that has left me devastated) but I am moving on and trying not to think to much about it.

Kitty dislocated her shoulder and the vet here wouldn't take care of it and taking her to Anchorage was going to cost $$$$ so that was not an option.... But she is healing up great, it is almost totally healed.

Boaz is doing great, love my pup.
Pictures from the other day in the van.





We are moving hopefully around December.... The house is going to need floors replaced and ceiling stripped. The yard is a mess but it is on 9-acres. I am enlited about this place... So much potential.

I asked dad if I could give you guys a bit of info.

With the 9-acres we are going to have to find a pair of lgds, so we are keeping an eye out for possible future litters.

Dad has decided once we have moved we are going to tear down the trailer and build a tiny home on it and rent it out during the summer. You can charge $150 a night.

Instead of doing skijorring we have switched to bikejoring. He loves it.

We start school in 1-week.... I will be in 8th grade and hopefully 9th by the end of the year.​


----------



## Bruce (Aug 22, 2017)

Oh man, your recent family losses are so beyond "reasonable expectation"!  Speaking of which, how is your cousin doing? I ASSUME he has moved in with your family by now.

So there is a house and a trailer on the property now? I haven't seen it obviously but 9 acres is so much more in line with what you want to do than prior possibilities. I hope it works out as planned.


----------



## TAH (Aug 22, 2017)

Yes they are... I just miss all the family. 

Well, also one thing is a dear friend of mine passed 3-weeks ago. Which has really been a blow to me. 

Cousin is fitting in great.... He is still struggling with the loss of his mom but he is handling it well. He is a really sweet child. 

Yes, so much better for what we want to do... The property has 2-barns, a 20/15-foot greenhouse, 2-pole barns/shops, 6-sheds, and 2-chicken pens. Also two 1-acre paddocks... All fenced with chain link fencing (bucks will be going there).
Dad is looking at around 3 milk cows, 20-goats, 3-5-tamworth pigs, 200-chickens, 25-ducks, and a pair of Pyrenees. Also my husky. 

I am also allowed a horse so we will see how that goes. 

We won't be able to be able to get out to the property till at least December... Maybe sooner.


----------



## TAH (Aug 22, 2017)

Also the one Acre property has someone working on a offer.


----------



## Bruce (Aug 23, 2017)

This one sounds great, all those pre-existing buildings and fencing will make your family's dreams possible. 

December? You won't get the property until it is too dark all day long to see it


----------



## TAH (Aug 23, 2017)

Lol, we will be able to do some things... Spring is when we will be able to work on the house/property. 

Yes, it should... Which is amazing! I am really excited about the opportunity.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Aug 23, 2017)

Ya sure have been thru a whole bunch in a very short period of time..........also, ya are a really big help to your parents and I know that they really appreciate ya being so responsible. You have to make sure that ya study hard and do your best....that is all anyone can expect from another is their best. It may seem difficult, but ya can and will make it thru and be so much smarter this time next year.....


----------



## TAH (Aug 30, 2017)

Tasty Acres Homestead 

We are getting ready to move! Yay! 

Okay, I should probably tell ya all what we are doing... 

So you all know we are moving to my uncles place but not till November - December... But my cousin and his wife have a 4bed, 3bath, cabin that they offered to us to rent till the Homestead is ready for us to move in. 

I am really looking forward to moving... I nearly started crying just at the thought of having a kitchen, a full sized kitchen. I can't wait till I can bake.

Also we are right across from the homestead so we can just walk over there and work on things. 

Uncle also left us with his 9-turkeys... I am hoping to get them healthy again... People who are taking care of them just don't know how to take care of them properly... One of the hens has bubble foot, they are just sickly looking. 

I will get pictures later today.​


----------



## TAH (Aug 30, 2017)

We move the 10th of September.


----------



## Bruce (Aug 30, 2017)

TAH said:


> So you all know we are moving to my uncles place


Is that the uncle that died recently? 

I've not had to deal with bumblefoot but from what I've read it is treatable in many cases. I'm sure you will get her back to health.


----------



## TAH (Aug 30, 2017)

Bruce said:


> Is that the uncle that died recently?
> 
> I've not had to deal with bumblefoot but from what I've read it is treatable in many cases. I'm sure you will get her back to health.


Yes, He told his brother and sisters we were to move into the house. 

I am sure I can.


----------



## Bruce (Aug 30, 2017)

Hard loss  but isn't it great that he loved your family so much that he provided the property that you need to meet your goals?


----------



## promiseacres (Aug 30, 2017)

sounds great!


----------



## TAH (Sep 9, 2017)

Bruce said:


> Hard loss  but isn't it great that he loved your family so much that he provided the property that you need to meet your goals?


It is truly a blessing to be able to keep the Homestead alive!

It is wah more than what we could have hoped for!


----------



## TAH (Sep 9, 2017)

Tasty Acres Homestead

Been to long again... I need to remember this journal, lol.

So be freaking busy, but God have been good!

We move 9/24/17.  We went and looked at the cabin yesterday and it is perfect for us while we fix up the Homestead. It is right across the road from us so that is nice!

Today we went to the Homestead to pick raspberries and take care of the chickens... The chickens are a total mess, severe leg mites, lice, bubble foot, etc, so I started treating them today and see how it goes... There are 52 of them. ￼￼ 

There are cuckoo Marans,  barred rocks,. White Plymouth rocks, Rhode Island reds, Delawares, Easter Eggers, etc... Very beautiful Flock.... And i am letting a Hen hatch out eggs.

Turkeys are another problem on there own.... All in terrible condition but hopefully they can also get back to health with a little tlc.

The barn on the property is perfect... I went to  check it out today and saw so much potential, lol... Anyway, it already has stalls for animals... Just right  own they are filled with stuff, lol. But it has a area for a milking parlor, and lots of feed/hay storage.

We are going to tear down the chicken barn once a new one is built and put a new pole barn there... For the chickens.

Dad has decided to go full out farming by next year! 

It is a new chapter in life and hopefully a good one! 

And I also am getting my uncles dog! Yay! She is a mutt and Needs a lot of training but she is sweet and a brat, lol.

​


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 9, 2017)

Good luck with everything. Sorry about all you've been through.


----------



## Mini Horses (Sep 10, 2017)

When God closes a door, He opens another.

Your family has been blessed and sound like a family who appreciates all they have and will help repay by being good stewards of the land and animals provided.  Teach your siblings to respect and learn about animals & farming.   Each could be given a "project" with the responsibilities to go with it.  Small gardens, rabbits, chickens, etc.    

I look forward to pictures and progress reports!!  Enjoy the hard work ahead, as I know you will.


----------



## TAH (Sep 11, 2017)

Poka_Doodle said:


> Good luck with everything. Sorry about all you've been through.


Thanks.


----------



## TAH (Sep 11, 2017)

Mini Horses said:


> When God closes a door, He opens another.
> 
> Your family has been blessed and sound like a family who appreciates all they have and will help repay by being good stewards of the land and animals provided.  Teach your siblings to respect and learn about animals & farming.   Each could be given a "project" with the responsibilities to go with it.  Small gardens, rabbits, chickens, etc.
> 
> I look forward to pictures and progress reports!!  Enjoy the hard work ahead, as I know you will.


Yes, He does! Even tho I will admit I did not see how blessed we were during this time of trial. Sadly.

2years ago when we had goats, chickens, a garden, etc, we always had our own chores... Even tho sometimes we didn't want them, lol... So far all the kids are happy about it.


----------



## TAH (Sep 13, 2017)

Property is sold!

Closing date is October 4th.
​


----------



## Bruce (Sep 13, 2017)

Things are moving in the right direction!


----------



## TAH (Sep 18, 2017)

» Tasty Acres Homestead«

Pick up a log (25pounds) spin around in my usual way and next thing I knew I was on the ground. All man I messed up my shoulder and my arm.... Stupid.... But didn't stop me from working all day...

Went to go help family clear out uncles house (the one we are going to be in) and had a somewhat emotional day.

Omg, is there so much stuff! We filled a whole dumpster and made 6 runs to the dump! And there is still enough stuff to fill a whole other dumpster.

Tomorrow we are going to pull up All the carpet and clean up the barn. Oh, and I gotta take care of those chickens.... That is probably what I will spend a couple hours doing.

From just looking I know the floors need replaced, roof, need to drywall, repaint, and fix the sewor.

Only 7 more days till we move. 

We getting ready to start talking to "lookout point ranch" about shipping kikos a whole year from now in the fall.... I can't wait!

We have started planning where fencing is going to go.... And we are going to fence off a 3acre pasture, two 1 acre pastures and 1 2acre pasture... Along with lots of paddocks. Also the animals will only be out on pasture 5-6montgs out of the year.​


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 18, 2017)

Logs don't always make good Dance partners.......glad ya wasn't really hurt bad. It sounds good that the move is still on tract and the slate is full for the year ahead.....


----------



## Bruce (Sep 18, 2017)

Best get on that roof and sewer ASAP!

And start with fencing the entire perimeter that will eventually be pastures and paddocks. You can partition within that later.


----------



## Mike CHS (Sep 18, 2017)

I just searched for Lookout Point Ranch and if that is the one in Oregon that you are dealing with, they have some good looking stock.


----------



## TAH (Sep 18, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Logs don't always make good Dance partners.......glad ya wasn't really hurt bad. It sounds good that the move is still on tract and the slate is full for the year ahead.....


Haha.... Your right. Dad always says if you can't spin with it or run then don't have me pick it up.  carried a 5gallon bucket full of water... Oh, well,  by the time I reached the watering troughs I had spilled the bucket half way from running. 

Yep.


----------



## TAH (Sep 18, 2017)

Bruce said:


> Best get on that roof and sewer ASAP!
> 
> And start with fencing the entire perimeter that will eventually be pastures and paddocks. You can partition within that later.


Yeah, only person my aunt trust to do the sewer is on a hunting trip till next week but he comes next week sometime to fix it. And the roof is going to be patched where it is leaking till spring when we can tear the whole thing off and fix it.

Yeah, right now with fencing not everything is set in place... 

Yeah, the whole property will eventually be fenced all the way... Don't need dogs running town. Did I mention almost everyone let's there dogs run free and mess with people animals.... Well, the end of that is over when I pull the 22 on them. I guess there are a  couple of chickens that have become dog toys and the dogs were not dealt with so they do it again and.... Bam.


----------



## TAH (Sep 18, 2017)

Mike CHS said:


> I just searched for Lookout Point Ranch and if that is the one in Oregon that you are dealing with, they have some good looking stock.


Yeah, they do.


----------



## Bruce (Sep 18, 2017)

I thought one big reason you didn't bring your prior goats was the expense of transporting them. Have you found an economical transporter?


----------



## TAH (Sep 23, 2017)

Bruce said:


> I thought one big reason you didn't bring your prior goats was the expense of transporting them. Have you found an economical transporter?


From talking to Lookout Point Ranch they will fly them as kids and they take care of all the paperwork and we just have to pay a fee.

Also we didn't have the money to spend on goats that weren't going to be able to pay for themselves... Now, the Kiko will pay for themselves.


----------



## TAH (Sep 23, 2017)

Tasty Acres Homestead

Only two more days till we move! Beyond overjoyed!

We have almost nothing ready to move so me and sister have our hands full tomorrow .... Dad is taking the two younger sisters on a boat. Sisters are overhyped. Lol. But we are going to move everything Sunday! Yaya.

Well, we thought there was a block up in the septic but turns out the thing had to be totally removed and a new one put in.... I am not sure what was exactly wrong but that a new one had to be put in.

Finished tarping the roof wensday... No more leaks! 
Also means ceiling is coming down. It is totally destroyed from several leaks that were left for  the last couple years.

We are going to be putting drywall up hopefully by the end of October.... Still need to decide on paint colors. 

Also we started on finishing out the basement... A decent amount of time needs to be put into it and dad is kinda putting it off. Lol.

The house is a 4bed and 1bath... I been meaning to post that but keep forgetting. 

Looking back over the year I didn't think papa would pass so soon after coming up here, with his passing I was a mess.... Couldn't think how anything good could come from it.... And then aunt died my life flipped in seconds, I didn't want to even take it in.... I just screamed no for hours, but I knew I had to except it and move on, thank God I did only to relieze my dear friend would pass just days later... Oh, how that pain shot into me once again, one second your watching a movie with my siblings having a great time only for my sister to walk into the room and say aunt had died, and me doing dishes and to look over to see mom crying... What is it? Kara passed. Tragedys over and over again and also just two weeks later Uncle would die but something had to change in me! I can't keep on with this why is this happening and not looking ahead just wanting too know why! I will never know exactly why but I can take this next step into life and grasp it and be thankful for what good has  one out of all this... I couldn't have imagined we would be given the family farm.... But God has been so good and blessed us so much. 

And I really need to get you all some pictures of my fishing trips this summer and oh, the kayaking trip we made just a couple of weeks ago. 

Alright I am about to fall asleep so I will stop here and finish in the morning. ​


----------



## Bruce (Sep 23, 2017)

That is certainly a reasonable "business" decision.

I would think it would cost a small fortune to fly the goats up!


----------



## TAH (Sep 23, 2017)

Bruce said:


> That is certainly a reasonable "business" decision.
> 
> I would think it would cost a small fortune to fly the goats up!


It will be about 4000 on top of the price for the kids but we have set aside 10000 to do it and dad plans on adding 5000 more to the budget. I need to really talk to Lookout Point Ranch to see what they charge.... On there website they can give us a quote so that is where I got these numbers.


----------



## Bruce (Sep 23, 2017)

Somehow I missed your longer post when I posted at 9 AM (ish).

Good luck with the move. Isn't most everything in the trailer or do you have tents and stuff where some people sleep? 

That seems like a LOT of money to recover. What is the business plan for these goats to pay for themselves? Seems like it would be hard enough even if you could cart the animals home from just a few miles away.


----------



## Devonviolet (Oct 10, 2017)

TAH said:


> Tragedys over and over again


I am _so sorry_!  I just read this.  I don't know how I missed it.  My heart breaks for you and your family!    That is almost too much loss for one family to endure in such a short period of time. 

So, how are you doing, now that three weeks have passed?  By now you will have moved. Are y'all settling in?

It sounds like y'all had a lot on your plate, in addition to so many loved one lost in such a short time frame.  

I haven't gone back to check, but if memory serves me, your father had bought one small piece of land, and started getting ready to build, but then another better opportunity came up, so discontinued the first project. Is the one you mentioned above (the family place) the one that came along after your father started work on the temporary home?  Was that where your Pappa lived?

I hope and pray that things are going well for you and your family.


----------



## Devonviolet (Oct 18, 2017)

Still praying . . . Any updates, TAH ? ? ?


----------



## TAH (Oct 19, 2017)

Sorry, devonviolet! I have been so busy!

But I am well..... Since I am sitting down finally I will update you all.


----------



## TAH (Oct 19, 2017)

~Tasty Acres Homestead~

So sorry guys for my lack of updates..... I am just so busy it is hard to find time for anything electronic. 

@Devonviolet I am doing well along with the rest of the fam..... Been working on the homestead none stop and trying to do school.....​
We'll, even with how cold summer was (never got over 70) winter is here early.... First snow is coming Saturday. Sad because we still have so much to do. That to do list is so long.​
To do list to get done before "Thanksgiving" -
Strip floors in the house
Dismantle 5-sheds
Repair the barn roof
Get barn Insulated for winter so chickens will stay warm
Order 200-chicks
Put up drywall and paint
Split 13-cords of wood
Finish house basement 
And MUCH, MUCH, MUCH, MORE! 

But we did get the broken beams in the shop replaced, thank God for no snow! 

We have decided to go ahead and not sell our tractor as it is going to be very useful soon....

Cousin is doing good..... He has made it very clear he wants to be with our family so we have decided to go ahead and adopt him.... We have a great lawyer and things are moving along. Yaya. 

Shosh and cousin are the same age.... So they are now known as the twins, lol.... He and her get along great. 

Baby bro is 5-months old.... My is he growing fast, already can rollover and talks nonsense noises all the time.... Love him. He has the sweetest smile ever.... Everyday I can see more if papa in this little man, papa always smiled with ha smirk on left side of his face.... Little man does the same thing. As does my uncle. 

I have had the chance to get to know my uncles, aunts, and cousins.... Uncle Mike is just like papa (papa's brother)..... Just been having lots of fun with them. 

On the 16 of this month, Boaz turned 4.... It is bittersweet because for one I can't believe he is 4 now, it seems just a bit ago he was 5 months and just investigating his new home, our home, now his home for life. 

The old Boaz has become the better he has become! 

From saving nosh from a Stranger to keep watch over little chicks he is loyal to his family! 

I couldn't have asked for a better dog! 

Just the other day there was a dog aggressively barking at my siblings.... I watched Boaz snap and chase that dog away..... There was no touching his kids. 

My pup that will never get a bad remark from me! 




 
I better wrap this up but tomorrow I will try my hardest to go and get pics of the homestead! ​


----------



## TAH (Oct 19, 2017)

Oh, and the best thing this month is my adopted sister (cousins sis) just had her first child two weeks ago! I am his aunt!

She is coming to visit November 1st.


----------



## Devonviolet (Oct 19, 2017)

Wow TAH!  Thanks for the update!  You really have had a lot going on.  I look forward to seeing your photos.

You mentioned school. I can't remember . . . are you being home schooled? Or are you getting settled into a new school?  What grade are you in now?


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 19, 2017)

Sure hope y'all can get done what is needed before the weather does start up that way.....I know there is much to do, but the high priorities would be better and more comfortable to accomplish without the wind and snow. Sure glad the family is doing well.....with 200 chicks, there'll be a whole lot of Peeping going on....and one heck of a large Brooder....


----------



## TAH (Oct 19, 2017)

Pictures from around!


Devonviolet said:


> Wow TAH!  Thanks for the update!  You really have had a lot going on.  I look forward to seeing your photos.
> 
> You mentioned school. I can't remember . . . are you being home schooled? Or are you getting settled into a new school?  What grade are you in now?


Well, I am homeshooled but mom joined all me and my siblings up with "idea" which is a co-op kinda.... And Mrs Deb our teacher helps us daily with learning.

I am on ninth grade, but from the looks of it I can graduate at age 17. Yay.


----------



## TAH (Oct 19, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Sure hope y'all can get done what is needed before the weather does start up that way.....I know there is much to do, but the high priorities would be better and more comfortable to accomplish without the wind and snow. Sure glad the family is doing well.....with 200 chicks, there'll be a whole lot of Peeping going on....and one heck of a large Brooder....


Me too.... Thankfully we have the cabin till spring if need be. 

Yeah, I am excited about the chicks..... There is already a brooder..... Now getting the barn done so it can hold 200 full grown birds.


----------



## TAH (Oct 19, 2017)

Mom has needed my help and I so far haven't been able to get pictures but here is a picture of one of my favorite hens.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 19, 2017)

She's very pretty....what breed is she?


----------



## TAH (Oct 19, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> She's very pretty....what breed is she?


Thanks. 

I think a Laced Cochin.


----------



## Bruce (Oct 19, 2017)

Thanks for the update! Good dog Boaz.

Yep, splitting wood so you can stay warm and fixing the barn roof sure are important. Seems like "dismantle 5 sheds" could go on the "later" list. What is the reason that would need to be on the "top 10"? 
And the 200 chicks??? You want to get them now?? Wouldn't spring be a better time?


----------



## Devonviolet (Oct 19, 2017)

TAH said:


> Mom has needed my help and I so far haven't been able to get pictures but here is a picture of one of my favorite hens.
> View attachment 39484


GORGEOUS photo of your chicken!  Awesome effect with the black background, behind her head!  That is 
very difficult to accomplish successfully. 

Bruce may have a good point about 200 chicks.  Have y'all raised that many chicks, at one time, before?  In sub-zero temperatures? That's a LOT of chicks to raise, unless you have large enough, predator proof housing. The other concern is trying to raise 200 chicks your first Winter in Alaska.  That's a lot of birds to try to keep watered & fed in possible sub-zero temperatures.  Unless you have electricity running to the barn, keeping the water from freezing could be a huge challenge, with that many birds.

I admire your parents, for selling down in the mainland and moving your whole large family and all those goats, to Alaska. That takes a lot of courage & brains to pull it off.  So, they may have it all figured out.

However, if y'all have never raised as many goats as you have (I can't remember how many - just that its lots), and 200 chicks in Alaska, I would caution y'all to live through one Winter, and learn all the challenges, before buying that many chicks.  There is nothing wrong with doing, say 50, to get a feel for helping them survive the brutal Alaskan Winters.  I'm sure y'all will have plenty of work to keep busy and productive through this first Winter there. 

The reason I am cautioning you, is that, when we moved to Texas, we took it slow, for the first year and were glad we did. We used to live up North (in PA and MN) so living in Texas was new to us & we had to take time to learn to work with new challenges.

Ninth grade huh?  My grandson is in 9th grade.  That's great that your mother was able to work out a deal, so you can homeschool.  Depending on how isolated y'all are, being able to homeschool is a great way to deal with being snowed in, out in the wilderness.


----------



## TAH (Oct 26, 2017)

Bruce said:


> Thanks for the update! Good dog Boaz.
> 
> Yep, splitting wood so you can stay warm and fixing the barn roof sure are important. Seems like "dismantle 5 sheds" could go on the "later" list. What is the reason that would need to be on the "top 10"?
> And the 200 chicks??? You want to get them now?? Wouldn't spring be a better time?


Yes he is.

From what dad explained, here in AK they charge you tax for any buildings on the property..... So since these buildings are about to collapse they are not going to stay around..... They charge anywhere from 1500-4000 per building.

On the chickens, this coming spring tourist season starts and we have 4 restaurants that want to get eggs from us.... And 200 would do it..... But we may just end up with 100.

@Devonviolet we have almost everything in place for that many....

My parents have lived here for 20 years and since moving back winters have gotten better.

Sadly we weren't able to bring the goats up. But we found them a good home all together. 

Yeah, it sure hasn't been a easy thing to move here but it has been the most rewarding experience even with all the trouble.


----------



## Bruce (Oct 26, 2017)

I wonder what you would have to charge for the eggs to pay for all the winter feed when they aren't laying (and the restaurants don't need that many eggs anyway. I think you have some "ciphering" to do 

$1,500-$4,000 tax PER BUILDING?? That is beyond highway robbery!!!!!!! OK, since they are already falling down, push them over with the tractor and deal with the mess in the spring


----------



## Mike CHS (Oct 26, 2017)

Oh my!  Out total tax bill is $741 this year.


----------



## TAH (Oct 28, 2017)

Mike CHS said:


> Oh my!  Out total tax bill is $741 this year.


Wow, I told dad and he said he was about to cry. 

Now Bruce that is what my dad is going to do..... That is when his tractor is fixed..... He bent the backhoe by moving a stump that was huge.


----------



## TAH (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## Hens and Roos (Oct 28, 2017)

TAH said:


> View attachment 39727



so who is this?


----------



## TAH (Oct 28, 2017)

Hens and Roos said:


> so who is this?


My adorable puppy dad got me. 

She is an 11-week old meramma, English shepherd mix.


----------



## Devonviolet (Oct 28, 2017)

Awwwww!  Sweet!


----------



## TAH (Oct 28, 2017)

Okay, I should tell you all about her. 

It was 12:00 at night when I saw her picture on FB.... I showed her picture to dad and he said don't even think about it (I hadn't even wanted her)!!!

But after 5-minutes he said go ahead and contact her owner and we will talk. 

So I did... After an hour-long conversation, it was a go.... She has been raised with goats and was with them till she was 11-weeks.

on Wednesday we went to go see them... I had 3-pups to choose from but her wonder already had picked which pup would fit best.... And she did an amazing job!

Her owner is helping with training and yesterday we introduced her to the chickens.... She loved them.

I showed her thru the fence but she wanted in with them so I let her... She just lay there and let the birds investigate. 

I explained to her that the chickens were hers and what I expected.... She would shock me just a few hours later...

I took her outside and (we live just across from the chicksn) she saw a Magpie messing with "her" chickens... Without me noticing she took across the road with a heck of a bark and got them away... It may just have been a Magpie but it was awesome!

I am beyond pleased with her and her owner that worked with her before I got her. 

I know I did the right thing in getting her!!!

She sleeps inside.


----------



## greybeard (Oct 28, 2017)

TAH said:


> From what dad explained, here in AK they charge you tax for any buildings on the property..... So since these buildings are about to collapse they are not going to stay around..... They charge anywhere from 1500-4000 per building.


Perhaps you misunderstood what your Dad said..
They charge that much tax per building or appraise their value as that much? 
According to Alaska State website information, the average property tax for all areas that have one, is 1-1.3%. 
For a building to generate $1000 in tax revenue at the 1% rate, it would have to be valued at $100,000. At the highest rate of 1.3%, that same building would still only generate $1300..assuming again it was valued at $100,000 for tax purposes. 

If the building  was valued at the highest range in your post ($4000) then the approximate tax on it at the 1.3% rate would be $52.


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 28, 2017)

My taxes here, even with the ag exemption, came to a little over 1%  Paid $170K for this place. Gotta start paying that ~$1700+ bill here next week.


----------



## TAH (Oct 28, 2017)

Latestarter said:


> My taxes here, even with the ag exemption, came to a little over 1%  Paid $170K for this place. Gotta start paying that ~$1700+ bill here next week.


I think for the place we live it is 2400 this year.


----------



## TAH (Oct 28, 2017)

greybeard said:


> Perhaps you misunderstood what your Dad said..
> They charge that much tax per building or appraise their value as that much?
> According to Alaska State website information, the average property tax for all areas that have one, is 1-1.3%.
> For a building to generate $1000 in tax revenue at the 1% rate, it would have to be valued at $100,000. At the highest rate of 1.3%, that same building would still only generate $1300..assuming again it was valued at $100,000 for tax purposes.
> ...


I read what you wrote to my dad and asked if that is what he meant.... Yeah, I misunderstood him.

What you wrote makes much more sense.


----------



## Bruce (Oct 28, 2017)

Latestarter said:


> My taxes here, even with the ag exemption, came to a little over 1%  Paid $170K for this place. Gotta start paying that ~$1700+ bill here next week.


I'd cry  for you if my taxes weren't well over $6K and we have income taxes here as well.



TAH said:


> Now Bruce that is what my dad is going to do..... That is when his tractor is fixed..... He bent the backhoe by moving a stump that was huge.


That's too bad. I guess like all of us he tries to push the machinery. I'm pretty sure I've done things with my garden tractor that the manufacturer didn't plan on. Luckily I've not broken an


TAH said:


> I think for the place we live it is 2400 this year.





TAH said:


> I read what you wrote to my dad and asked if that is what he meant.... Yeah, I misunderstood him.
> 
> What you wrote makes much more sense.


And @greybeard comes through again  Guess there isn't quite the rush to get those buildings down though no one wants to pay taxes on a dilapidated falling down building.


----------



## greybeard (Oct 28, 2017)

No use having to pay taxes on a structure you can't use because of it's condition. 
I'm considering contesting my appraisal next spring, armed with pictures from late last August. That is a 2 edged sword that cuts both ways tho. If we do put this place up for sale, an appraisal that is lower can hurt resale value, not that I would ever be able to conceal or ignore the flood potential here anyway. Fortunately, I don't have a mortgage so I don't have to worry about getting upside down in it and unless beef prices really drop, the cattle at minimum will always pay the taxes anyway.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 28, 2017)

Well, our taxes on 20acres is about $500....


----------



## Bruce (Oct 29, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Well, our taxes on 20acres is about $500....


Ah shaddup 


You know I'm kidding of course. Those kinds of taxes would leave a lot more in my pocket for things like ... house foundation repair.


----------



## TAH (Oct 30, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Well, our taxes on 20acres is about $500....


----------



## greybeard (Oct 30, 2017)

TAH said:


> Wow, I told dad and he said he was about to cry.
> 
> Now Bruce that is what my dad is going to do..... That is when his tractor is fixed..... He bent the backhoe by moving a stump that was huge.


I noticed a crack in the boom of my Case 480C backhoe a few years ago. I ground it out some with an angle grinder, welded the crack up and then welded a big 1/2" thick fishplate over it. Been fine ever since. 
(except all the little hyd leaks everywhere, but the dang thing is 39 years old this year and was wore out when we acquired it from a county surplus equipment sale..)


----------



## babsbag (Oct 30, 2017)

Our taxes are about 1% of the purchase price and there are no reappraisals so the only time the value changes is if you make an improvement and then they only assess the improvement, not a reassessment on the entire property. Can't complain too much.


----------



## greybeard (Oct 31, 2017)

babsbag said:


> Our taxes are about 1% of the purchase price and there are no reappraisals so the only time the value changes is if you make an improvement and then they only assess the improvement, not a reassessment on the entire property. Can't complain too much.


So, if you were to buy property, make just minimal improvements on it and perform regular maintenance, and keep the property 15-20 years, you would never see the appraised value (for tax purposes) increase? How do the counties there contend with increased true market values? Seems the counties would be losing tremendous amounts of tax revenues if their appraisals don't keep up with market value over time. 
Property values here have skyrocketed over the last 5 years and  they try to keep the tax appraisals as close to true market value as they can, re-appraising every few years.


----------



## babsbag (Oct 31, 2017)

greybeard said:


> So, if you were to buy property, make just minimal improvements on it and perform regular maintenance, and keep the property 15-20 years, you would never see the appraised value (for tax purposes) increase?



That is exactly correct. Back in 1978 the voters passed the infamous Prop 13 and it ended tax increases and reappraisals and set the tax cap at ~1% and it has been in place ever since. It would take an army to over turn that as it amended our constitution.  It hurt a lot of schools and other public agencies but it allowed people to keep their homes as many people, especially those on fixed incomes, were selling due to the taxes that seem to go up every darn day. They literally couldn't afford to keep a home that they had no mortgage on due to taxes. It was a great law for property owners, not so great for cities and counties and they have struggle ever since to find a revenue base.


----------



## greybeard (Oct 31, 2017)

Ok, reading the following, I see they do re-appraise at selling and appraise it close to true market value but keep the rate at around 1% with an annual max of 1% increase capped at 2%, but if the following is correct, the increase can't go up more than 2% PER YEAR.



> *NN. I still don’t see what good Proposition 13 is to me.*
> 
> A. Well, besides your lower tax rate, it makes your taxes predictable. In a few years when new houses sell in the neighborhood for two or three times what you paid, you will be protected. Under Proposition 13 your property taxes *can’t go up more than two percent a year*.


 
https://www.hjta.org/propositions/proposition-13/what-do-you-tell-new-neighbor-about-proposition-13/

And Prop 8 comes into play if a given property drops in market value, but if values start back up, the annual increase can be dramatic.
https://parcelquest.wordpress.com/2013/03/15/why-did-my-property-tax-bill-increase-so-dramatically/


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 31, 2017)

IMHO, Govt be damned, there are 3 things that are necessary to human survival and should not be taxed... food/water (medicines?), clothes and shelter. So a home and at least/up to 1/2-1 acre (I'd be more in favor of 5 acres so a family could provide their own food if they wanted to & do) and should not be taxed. As for where the funds needed for all the things our bloated govt provides, well, that's the makings of one hell of a debate/argument/fight.


----------



## babsbag (Oct 31, 2017)

Ok @greybeard you are right. I honestly have not seen my taxes go up in the 10 years we have owned our current home. But even 2% is a blessing compared to what it was. I was in college when this passed and I remember my mom being so thankful as she was worried about getting taxed out of her home. Property values were on the rise and every time a neighborhood home sold for some crazy inflated price everyone got new tax bills. I also remember my mom being worried about doing any improvement or maintenance on the house that would require a building permit as that would bring a rise in taxes too.


----------



## Bruce (Nov 1, 2017)

I suspect there is enough "house movement" that for every "older folk" that has lived in their place for decades and aren't carrying as much of the load, every house that sells covers the difference. My Mother's taxes in Downey were $850, mine here were 4X that when she died in 2003. The house sold for (IIRC) $450K. The new people were paying what, $9K?


----------



## TAH (Nov 4, 2017)

Almost all the floor is pulled and the walls are being stripped... In two weeks we start re-wiring for eletric.... My cousin (Kyle) is going to help my dad. YAYA.


----------



## TAH (Nov 4, 2017)

Here some pictures from the bay last week.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Nov 4, 2017)

Even from here that water looks Cold...
Pretty pics tho!!....


----------



## TAH (Nov 4, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Even from here that water looks Cold...
> Pretty pics tho!!....


Thanks.

Yeah.... It is super cold.


----------



## TAH (Nov 8, 2017)

Hey, everyone.... I'm to lazy to write nicely.... for once I am relaxing. 

Well, today was crazy.... I had a lot of fun swing a hammer and moving boxes.

We busted out 4 walls today.... man I still need to get you all pictures.... dad hasn't let me touch his phone, lol. 

We are thinking it won't be long before we get a decent snow storm. ugh. So yesterday I helped dad get everything ready for the snow.... we put tarps on the house roof, got the plow truck running, stacked a ton of wood (still 2 more cords to chop and stack), hooked up water heaters, etc.

I finally decide to start taking pain meds to get my headaches under control.... I am very happy with my decision. 

Crashed my bike again today, ugh.... second time... I'm alright, sore. lol. 

Molly is doing awesome! I love her.

i'm falling asleep.


----------



## TAH (Nov 17, 2017)

Tasty Acres Homestead

This last week My dad and aunt-Mary (she is in charge of everything that happens with the house/property) sat down and actually got to talk about what is happening with the house/property.... 

There is 10-acres total plus 2-house on the property, and 3-siblings to split everything with, dad is in for papas share... So it has been decided we get the house, shop, barns, and 5-acres.... The other house (little 2-bed cabin) is going to my uncle and him and the 2 other siblings will split up the rest of the 5-acres. 

Also My cousin-Jamie has a cabin/tiny-house on the property.... So she gets 1/2-an acre.  

So now that is settled we can now really start doing things to the property and house. 

In the spring it will be settled on how the property will be split up. 

We are also going to focus on getting the bathroom done so we can move into the basement by January 1.... We are going to put in temporary walls so everyone has a bedroom and then we move in.... We still have to clean down there.... A scary task, there is mold, garbage everywhere, insulation hanging out, etc.... I guess I know what my next task is. 

couple days ago was brothers birthday, zimmy turned 12.... He is almost taller than me (I'm 5'4) which I am not happy about but sadly nothing I can do. 

He is growing to be a young considerate man.  


We just relaxed that day, I made brownies, Mom got him a Lego set, etc.... He had fun. 

I finally talked with a natropathic/friend
about my headaches and shooting stomach pains.... He decided I should go totally off gluten and dairy.  I'm Not elimenating it totally, I cut the dairy toally but the gluten I am still esting just in smaller amounts... No more glasses of milk, cheese, ice cream, etc... So sad other than I am already feeling a lot better. 

I am aslo now drinking 2-smoothies a day, Running/biking/walking miles each day, etc... Feel great, other than it is always cold outside. 

supposed to be 14 degrees tomorrow night.  and six inches of snow are coming this weekend. There are already snow clouds out. 

Never the best thing when the gate to the chickens is open when you get done from taking a nap... 26 of them were out this morning, but thankfully Dylan was out riding his dirt bike so he stopped and helped me and brother catch them all... 1 house later we had most of them in. 

But funny story-
I had the turkey trapped when Dylan pushed me out of the way to catch it.... Next thing I know he is chase the dang thing in the road, then all the around the greenhouse, thru the barn.... Then I here a bunch of banging, when Dylan comes out of the barn with the bird.... It was like a classic Movie of someone chasing something, lol. 

I had a bit of fun messing with him about it...

I am still dealing with depression daily but I am pushing thru. Sometimes I felling like... 

For thanksgiving My nana is coming over on sunday (she is busy on thanksgiving day) and then on thanksgiving day we are just going to relax and work over at the house. 

Oh, and on another note are not to be bring up Kikos ever. But instead Dexter cows.... We are going to get 3-Heifers on the spring and bring a bull up in the fall.... Maybe A couple cow/calf pairs will come up for sale the spring, we will see. 

But with the thing on goats/sheep most likely passing dad decided it is not worth it anymore.... However cows will do even better with where we are at.... So I guess it will work out better. 

But I still have permission to get 4-goats... 1 buck and 3 does just for our family for milk.... And 2 wethers for farm pets. 

And we have talked with a restaurant about us raising pigs for meat, and they will need about 6-8 pigs raised each year, still some meager facts to figure out before that happens, such as where to butcher. 

Dad said tonight I could have his phone for pictures. 



​


----------



## Bruce (Nov 17, 2017)

TAH said:


> We are going to put in temporary walls so everyone has a bedroom and then we move in


How about just hanging sheets up to make the rooms? Seems like actual walls would be a big expense in both time and money.


----------



## TAH (Nov 22, 2017)

Bruce said:


> How about just hanging sheets up to make the rooms? Seems like actual walls would be a big expense in both time and money.


That is what dads plan is but What i meant was by walls was having the frames done.


----------



## TAH (Nov 22, 2017)

Well, I don't want to be writing this but I got news from mom grandpa is not doing well.... He has been laying in bed for 4- days and only getting up if nececcary... I don't think we have much time left with him.


----------



## promiseacres (Nov 22, 2017)

Sorry. so very hard to watch someone go down hill.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## Bruce (Nov 22, 2017)

Too much loss in your life @TAH


----------



## TAH (Nov 25, 2017)

Just found out some not so good news from doctors on Grandpa keiths condition.... His heart is super week, Not sure how much longer he has.... I tried visiting him a couple days ago but he was sleeping and had for 2-days. 

Grandpa billy is doing better... Thankfully mom and uncle were able to get him up and out of bed. May he keep it up for a bit! 

Ended up butchering most of the chickens.... They are sick as it gets... The ones i am keeping are fine tho. 15 out of 54 chickens were saved!


----------



## Bruce (Nov 25, 2017)

How many grandpas do you have?? I thought you had already lost one this year.

Sorry about the chickens, what illness did they have?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 25, 2017)

Prayers for you and your family


----------



## TAH (Nov 25, 2017)

Bruce said:


> How many grandpas do you have?? I thought you had already lost one this year.
> 
> Sorry about the chickens, what illness did they have?



Papa was my dads, dad.... Grandpa billy is my moms dad.... Grandpa keith is not actually related to us but He is a grandpa now.... Just adopted! 

I'm really not sure.... I've never dealt with chickens this sick so We are culling pretty much all. 

I'm thinking just they were to weak to go into the winter...????


----------



## TAH (Nov 25, 2017)

OneFineAcre said:


> Prayers for you and your family


Thank you!


----------



## Bruce (Nov 25, 2017)

I think you need to find out what is wrong with the chickens. If they have some sort of communicable disease, especially one that lives on the ground even when there are no chickens present, you might be right back into it when you get more.


----------



## TAH (Nov 30, 2017)

I 


Bruce said:


> I think you need to find out what is wrong with the chickens. If they have some sort of communicable disease, especially one that lives on the ground even when there are no chickens present, you might be right back into it when you get more.


I am not able to do that at this time, but I am pretty sure it Wasn't anything extreme.... I was quick to eliminate any that showed signs of anything.

We decided to go ahead and butcher all but 15. 

Dad wanted to send in a biopsy but it wasn't going to work.


----------



## TAH (Nov 30, 2017)

I cut my hair.... I was starting to get worked up on trying to keep my 20-in curls untangled and nice... Too much I would go days with just putting it in a messing bun, but with that much weight on my head, it was making my headaches worse so I had sis cut it. 

Now up in a bun with no issue! 

And I haven't had any really bad headaches for over a week... It has been years since I haven't felt so much less pain. 

I feel free! 



 
On a sad note- Grandpa billy had a stroke. He is worse but doing okay.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Nov 30, 2017)

Sorry to hear about your Grandpa Billy....sure hope the lasting effects from the stroke aren't servere for him and he can recover from it well. Your hair looks just fine and a new look can be good from time to time....it has to be more comortable in hoods and caps also....sure glad it has helped with the headaches, too. Hopefully a fresh start with the chickens will turn out much better for ya. Our prayers are with your family and all the grief ya'll have had to bear in such a short period of time.


----------



## RoahT (Nov 30, 2017)

TAH said:


> I cut my hair.... I was starting to get worked up on trying to keep my 20-in curls untangled and nice... Too much I would go days with just putting it in a messing bun, but with that much weight on my head, it was making my headaches worse so I had sis cut it.
> 
> Now up in a bun with no issue!
> 
> ...


 Your hair is beautiful, and I totally get that free feeling!!!  I have really long thick hair too! Sorry to hear about your grandpa!! Praying for you!!


----------



## Baymule (Nov 30, 2017)

Love the new hair cut! Glad that the headaches have lessened for you.


----------



## TAH (Dec 1, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Sorry to hear about your Grandpa Billy....sure hope the lasting effects from the stroke aren't servere for him and he can recover from it well. Your hair looks just fine and a new look can be good from time to time....it has to be more comortable in hoods and caps also....sure glad it has helped with the headaches, too. Hopefully a fresh start with the chickens will turn out much better for ya. Our prayers are with your family and all the grief ya'll have had to bear in such a short period of time.


He is confused but nothing extreme, Thanks be to god! 

But Got news from doctors today Adopted Grandpas' heart is stronger... I guess he just needed rest... I'm hopeful he will make it thru winter, summers are always good for him... He was finding his ice fishing gear, oh boy, Am I talking with him. lol. 

Thank you, Fred.

Yeah, except I hate hats... Oh, wait I forgot it is 17-degrees outside... I'll wear a hat.


----------



## TAH (Dec 1, 2017)

RoahT said:


> Your hair is beautiful, and I totally get that free feeling!!!  I have really long thick hair too! Sorry to hear about your grandpa!! Praying for you!!


Thank you! 

And thanks.


----------



## TAH (Dec 1, 2017)

Baymule said:


> Love the new hair cut! Glad that the headaches have lessened for you.


Thanks, bay.


----------



## TAH (Dec 1, 2017)

Also after 9months without driving, the truck is fixed! Yaya! 

Dad finally gave up and took it to the mechanic... Cost 4000 to fix it. 

But it is running, and I've convinced dad I won't crash it... So I like to snatch those keys a spin it. 

Not to the mention new friend telling to overcome my fears and get my permit... I told him I am going to convince sis to get hers also.


----------



## TAH (Dec 1, 2017)

Also after 9months without driving, the truck is fixed! Yaya! 

Dad finally gave up and took it to the mechanic... Cost 4000 to fix it. 

But it is running, and I've convinced dad I won't crash it... So I like to snatch those keys a spin it. 

Not to the mention new friend telling to overcome my fears and get my permit... I told him I am going to convince sis to get hers also.


----------



## TAH (Dec 1, 2017)

Also after 9months without driving, the truck is fixed! Yaya! 

Dad finally gave up and took it to the mechanic... Cost 4000 to fix it. 

But it is running, and I've convinced dad I won't crash it... So I like to snatch those keys a spin it. 

Not to the mention new friend telling to overcome my fears and get my permit... I told him would so I am going to convince sis to get hers also.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 1, 2017)

Yes, get your permit. Driving is a rite of passage for young people. For us older people, it is a necessity. By all means, put on your Big Girl pants and go get your permit.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 1, 2017)

I am really glad the headaches have lessened. They can move you from "doing great" to "totally nonfunctional". How long before you remember to stop brushing your hair all the way down to 20"? 

I saw a truck with AK plates on I-91 south yesterday on my way to Massachusetts and a car with AK plates in South Burlington today. I guess they weren't @TAH or @Alaskan right?  DARN long way to drive, we don't see AK plates very often and not surprisingly HI are more rare but I HAVE seen one.


----------



## TAH (Dec 2, 2017)

Baymule said:


> Yes, get your permit. Driving is a rite of passage for young people. For us older people, it is a necessity. By all means, put on your Big Girl pants and go get your permit.


Haha, I am! 

Hopefully in the next month I'll get it. 

That what mom says.


----------



## TAH (Dec 2, 2017)

Bruce said:


> I am really glad the headaches have lessened. They can move you from "doing great" to "totally nonfunctional". How long before you remember to stop brushing your hair all the way down to 20"?
> 
> I saw a truck with AK plates on I-91 south yesterday on my way to Massachusetts and a car with AK plates in South Burlington today. I guess they weren't @TAH or @Alaskan right?  DARN long way to drive, we don't see AK plates very often and not surprisingly HI are more rare but I HAVE seen one.


LOL, Bruce... I am too.

Def not us.... But I wouldn't mind visiting down that way.

I bet.


----------



## TAH (Dec 2, 2017)

Alright, I finally got a new phone, so now I have pictures of the house! 

@Devonviolet I know you wanted to see pictures!

Since I can only post ten pictures per post I am going to post all the pictures I took last night before we started destroying everything.

Looking upstairs from the entry way. 



 
Looking down from the stairs to the entry way


 
Looking from stairs on other side of entry way. 


 
Upstairs living room 


 
Upstairs closest that got torn down. 


 kitchen... Which I love but dad wants to take it down but he promised me a beautiful irish/western style kitchen. 


 
And what is going to be me and sis room, going to get rid of the blue, put in bigger windows, and repaint. 


 

 
And bathroom. Which is being decided into two, and a washroom. 


 

 to be continued in next post.


----------



## TAH (Dec 2, 2017)

More pictures of the living room.


----------



## TAH (Dec 2, 2017)

Kitchen pictures of what we did last night. 


 before 

 after


----------



## TAH (Dec 2, 2017)

Entry way before and after. 
All closed in.


 


Now open.


----------



## TAH (Dec 2, 2017)

Got this big boy last week, now going to butcher the mean one. 


 eastern wild


----------



## TAH (Dec 2, 2017)

And of course my helpers. 


 

 

 

 
Molly is 43-pounds.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 2, 2017)

Why the big rush to rip the kitchen apart? It looked to be pretty serviceable. I think I would have started with framing out the bedrooms or something.

In any case, it is just a WEE bit bigger than the trailer isn't it!


----------



## TAH (Dec 2, 2017)

Well, We a


Bruce said:


> Why the big rush to rip the kitchen apart? It looked to be pretty serviceable. I think I would have started with framing out the bedrooms or something.
> 
> In any case, it is just a WEE bit bigger than the trailer isn't it!


Are taking the paneling off the wall and behind all of it is mold, along with electric needs redone. 

Yeah, it is a heck of a lot bigger.


----------



## Devonviolet (Dec 2, 2017)

TAH said:


> kitchen... Which I love but dad wants to take it down but he promised me a beautiful irish/western style kitchen.


Hmmm . . . Irish/Western kitchen.  Kinda sounds like an oxymoron!    J  This I gotta see!!! I love anything Irish. I can't wait to see how he adds Western to Irish style.



TAH said:


> Got this big boy last week, now going to butcher the mean one.


We have a 4 year old Broad Breasted Bronze turkey hen. She has given us about 25-30 eggs every Spring. Up until this past Summer, she has been a sweetheart.

Per usual, she went broody, only she _stayed_ broody for almost 3 months. She didn't eat a lot when she was sitting on the nest, and she lost weight.

When we started feeding her again, she got food obsessed, and crabby!!! At first she attacked DH. I would chase her off with a stick.  Lately, she has started coming after me!  We were already leaning toward sending her to freezer camp. But, when she started coming after me, that sealed the deal!  We as going to be butchering birds in the next week. And she will definitely be one of those birds!!!

I would like to put a couple turkeys in the freezer next Fall. So I'm thinking we will buy some poults next summer.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 2, 2017)

My my that is a whole lot of work going on there and it will be really nice when it is all said and done too. I know your dad sure appreciates the help with the work and it will help things to go at a quicker rate. The animals are looking well and they really enjoy your company. Are you and your sis gonna be able to paint your own room?


----------



## Mike CHS (Dec 2, 2017)

It's amazing how well you can turn a mess into a pretty place.  You guys are doing a ton of work but it will be worth it no doubt.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 2, 2017)

Love the pics! It will look great when redone!


----------



## Bruce (Dec 3, 2017)

TAH said:


> Are taking the paneling off the wall and behind all of it is mold, along with electric needs redone.


That one word MOLD! is all I need to see it your way  Sheets for walls beats mold any day and yes, while the walls are open, redo the electric.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Dec 4, 2017)

Nice pics TAH, i see you all are moving along well and I've caught on your thread. Sorry about all the bad things that have happened but it is nice to see lots of good things have occurred too!


----------



## RoahT (Dec 6, 2017)

Looks like a diamond in the rough!! y'all are making great progress on it too!! Thanks for sharing pictures!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Dec 6, 2017)

I am guessing it is a livable, under roof, have heat project? That is the main things. Move in ready is nice, but most of us get livable, fixer upper projects. And, that is just fine.


----------



## TAH (Dec 14, 2017)

I will try answering you all tomorrow evening. 

And lots of progress has been made on the bathroom! 

I am doing great as is the rest of the family!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Dec 14, 2017)

TAH, we had to use a side off a refrigerator box as a bathroom door for a while when I was a kid while it was under construction. Never was so glad to have a real door!


----------



## Bruce (Dec 14, 2017)

That must have been some time ago @Pastor Dave! They don't put refrigerators in boxes any more. Just plastic film and cardboard corners.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Dec 15, 2017)

Mid 80's I reckon.


----------



## TAH (Dec 18, 2017)

Bruce said:


> That one word MOLD! is all I need to see it your way  Sheets for walls beats mold any day and yes, while the walls are open, redo the electric.


Yeah, It is pretty bad. 

Yes, we are doing the electric 1 week in January.


----------



## TAH (Dec 18, 2017)

Devonviolet said:


> Hmmm . . . Irish/Western kitchen.  Kinda sounds like an oxymoron!    J  This I gotta see!!! I love anything Irish. I can't wait to see how he adds Western to Irish style.
> 
> 
> We have a 4 year old Broad Breasted Bronze turkey hen. She has given us about 25-30 eggs every Spring. Up until this past Summer, she has been a sweetheart.
> ...


HAHA, I'm obessed with anything Irish, not to mention dancing! 

But yeah, I will too... So far we are going to do the Irish Island, and cabinets, while the floor, Color, and countertops will be western style. But now mom wants to throw in some normal. lol. 

Yeah, That's how my Tom was, he was butchered this last week... As soon as he went after the little ones, I was finished. 

Cool, I love mt turkeys, defentily going to always gave some around.


----------



## TAH (Dec 18, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> My my that is a whole lot of work going on there and it will be really nice when it is all said and done too. I know your dad sure appreciates the help with the work and it will help things to go at a quicker rate. The animals are looking well and they really enjoy your company. Are you and your sis gonna be able to paint your own room?


Yes, it is... And a bunch more has been done since. 

I'm sure he does. Plus nothing like building and working together as a family. 

Actually, yes, we are... But dad just informed me and sis a couple of days ago that we can do our whole room. The only problem now is, sis and I aren't sharing a room, we are going to split it down the middle because ss doesn't want pets on HER side. 

I'm doing a deep yellow and sis blue/purple.


----------



## TAH (Dec 18, 2017)

Pastor Dave said:


> I am guessing it is a livable, under roof, have heat project? That is the main things. Move in ready is nice, but most of us get livable, fixer upper projects. And, that is just fine.


Yes, liveable once the mold is under control, Me and mom get really sick if in that place for too long. 

Yeah, seems like thats how all our places have been, which is just fine.


----------



## TAH (Dec 18, 2017)

Well, as much as I struggle with things sadly my health is failing just in a different way. 

Nerve problems run in the family, my dad has some issues with it too, as did my papa (dads, dad) and it seems like I also do.

It takes me a bit to for my body to send signals to my brain, while is hard I'm doing okay with it. I know it is noticeable by some of my friends... Yesterday I was running when I ran into one of my brothers, I totally went off balance and fell. Glad I'm not hurt but it does scare me. 

But I have found sea air helps me a lot. 
The house is moving along really well, A lot faster than expected... School is out to a friend (Dylon) is helping my dad a lot, he was over yesterday. And a group of young men is coming to help my dad next Saturday. 

The bathroom is almost totally stripped to the floor and wall boards.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 18, 2017)

TAH said:


> the Irish Island, and cabinets,


Perhaps you can find pictures of what makes an island and cabinets "Irish" because I have NO idea!


----------



## TAH (Dec 18, 2017)

Bruce said:


> Perhaps you can find pictures of what makes an island and cabinets "Irish" because I have NO idea!


Sure... Be right back.


----------



## TAH (Dec 18, 2017)

Here ya go... I'm also after the look above the oven. 




 

 

 
All are slightly different.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 18, 2017)

OK, is this like those "what is different between the pictures" things only looking for similarities? 
Just what is it about those 3 that makes them "Irish"?

Off hand:
All have islands with butcherblock countertops
The islands all appear to have some sort of basket storage

BTW, I would advise against putting the sink on an outside wall in a cold climate. Especially in an older house.


----------



## TAH (Dec 28, 2017)

We got snow this week! 

So since you, all like pictures here are some from this week.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Dec 28, 2017)

Beautiful!


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 28, 2017)

That's a mighty steep slope there with the horizontal trees... Nice pics. looks a bit chilly there.


----------



## goatgurl (Dec 28, 2017)

I agree with LS @TAH.. the pictures are just beautiful but darn they look cold.  I guess with you being in Alaska it should be cold, brrr.  
if we get to pick kitchens I vote for #2.  the beams make it look warm and cozy and yes sort of irish.   @Bruce makes a good point about not putting the kitchen sink on an outside wall tho.  my guess is its the voice of experience.  your poor dad would never keep the water thawed out


----------



## Bruce (Dec 28, 2017)

goatgurl said:


> my guess is its the voice of experience.


Yep. It isn't impossible to do but you darn well better have a super insulated wall and floor. Anyone who lives in a cold climate knows that a closed cabinet on an outside wall gets darn cold inside. Better to put the cookstove on the outside wall so it is easy to vent and put the sink on an island or inside wall.


----------



## farmerjan (Dec 29, 2017)

Believe me you don't have to be in a "cold climate" to have pipe freezing problems on an outside wall.  We have had 12* and 13* the past 2 nights.  The water drainpipes are frozen in the bathroom, as well as the hot water lines unless you let it really run;  and the kitchen sink pipes freeze anytime it gets below 20.  I am living in a 250 yr old stone house that the landlord doesn't want to spend a penny on.  I put straw bales all around the foundation on the "cold corner" ;  but it still doesn't always work.  Especially if there is any kind of wind.  I lived in a 100 + yr old farmhouse in CT and the sink was on an inside wall and had next to no problems.  It is nice to look out the window when washing dishes, but having water that runs in the cold temps is much preferable.
I like the 2nd picture of the kitchen also;  but I love natural wood....


----------



## TAH (Jan 9, 2018)

Grandpa Billy doesn't have much longer. 

I'm sad, but it is a time he goes. He has his family supporting him, it is just up to him now to go when he feels ready. We will love and miss him greatly. 

I will update as I get news on what is going on. 

But I'll leave you all with this adorable face!


----------



## Bruce (Jan 9, 2018)

You sure the dog is comfortable enough on that sofa?? 

Sorry to hear about Grandpa Billy  It is never easy whether expected or not.


----------



## TAH (Jan 9, 2018)

Bruce said:


> You sure the dog is comfortable enough on that sofa??
> 
> Sorry to hear about Grandpa Billy  It is never easy whether expected or not.


Yeah, I don't usually let her on but She was so darn cute so... I let her. 

Thank You, Bruce! Never!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 9, 2018)

I hate to hear about your Grandpa Billy, I know it will be difficult for you and your family, but age and health are not kind to any of us at a certain point..... 
I've heard it said many times that it must be nice to have a dog's life.....especially, if ya was the owner....


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jan 9, 2018)

Prayers for peace and comfort for your family!! 

Cute pup!


----------



## TAH (Jan 15, 2018)

Thank you all! 

GrandpaB ended up totally surprising us after not eating for 5-days he started eating and drinking water... So now he is just relaxing and getting to spend time with his GK's. 

I'm very thankful for the extra time we have with him.

And not to mention he hasn't lost his mean strike, lol. 

But I am working on another post with pictures of how far we've come with the house.  The bathroom is going to be done next week, hopefully.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 15, 2018)

If he doesn't plan to go until summer, he probably won't.


----------



## Dani4Hedgies (Jan 16, 2018)

Glad to hear Grandpa Billy is doing better and keeping all you grandkids under control. Can't wait to see the pics of the bathroom and just loving the pics of Alaska.


----------



## TAH (Jan 16, 2018)

Dani4Hedgies said:


> Glad to hear Grandpa Billy is doing better and keeping all you grandkids under control. Can't wait to see the pics of the bathroom and just loving the pics of Alaska.


yeah, me too. 

Thank you, I'm working on it.


----------



## TAH (Jan 16, 2018)

I know I never posted what the beams looked like in the shop so here was how bad they were.


----------



## TAH (Jan 16, 2018)

bathroom... 


 

 

 

 

 

 

 Dad is over at the HS right now finishing putting in the subflooring.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jan 16, 2018)

Wow! Totally gutted! I can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## TAH (Jan 16, 2018)

Last night was it for me after a 6hour headache and dizziness! I finally requested/demanded I go to the Doctor! 

Thankfully Dad and mom know a doctor that I am willing to see. 

I have an eye appointment for 2weeks from today, from there I see what I need to do. 

My parents are totally willing to help me and very supportive. 

I've tried Gluten free, dairy, totally organic, etc... Time to seek from professionals.

I'm doing well other than that which is good.


----------



## TAH (Jan 16, 2018)

Because I was really sick this last part of new years I thought to give you all throwback to pictures from 2017.


----------



## TAH (Jan 16, 2018)

at 11 weeks old. 
 a


and now at 58pounds (15 more pounds till s big as my pit)


----------



## TAH (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## TAH (Jan 16, 2018)

Raining right now and 41degrees.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 16, 2018)

Well, it is 6° here right now....I'll trade with ya!?!....
Looks like things are going well....hope ya find out something that helps ya fell better.....


----------



## Devonviolet (Jan 16, 2018)

We have been busy lately, and I haven't had a lot of time to spend on BYH.  So,mi missed your updates.  Things are moving along nicely.  I love your kitchen ideas. They all look cool.  Your puppy is darling. And finally, I'm sorry your grandpa is failing, but glad he seems to have rallied and is doing better.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 18, 2018)

That is about as close to a total rebuild that I have seen.  We gutted our place mostly but at least we had a solid set of bones to start with.


----------



## TAH (Jan 19, 2018)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Well, it is 6° here right now....I'll trade with ya!?!....
> Looks like things are going well....hope ya find out something that helps ya fell better.....


throwing the cold at me... 22degrees... 

me too.


----------



## TAH (Jan 19, 2018)

Tears stream down our faces... Each tear being a memory of Dear GrandpaB.

I don't think he will make it thru the night.


----------



## micah wotring (Jan 19, 2018)

TAH said:


> Tears stream down our faces... Each tear being a memory of Dear GrandpaB.
> 
> I don't think he will make it thru the night.


It's never easy to lose someone you love...  praying for you all!!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jan 19, 2018)

So sorry! Prayers for peace and strength!!!


----------



## Dani4Hedgies (Jan 19, 2018)

So sorry to hear this sending healing prays of love and comfort to your family through this trying time. Hopefully the doctor will be able to figure out the full cause and there is an easy cure for you. Keeping fingers crossed that is the case. Love the puppy pics soo cute!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 19, 2018)

Oh, TAh


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 19, 2018)

Very sorry about your Grandpa.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 19, 2018)

so sorry to hear


----------



## TAH (Jan 19, 2018)

Thank you all so much.

Dear Grandpa Billy passed last night around 3:00 am. 

We are all having a really hard time. So hard to grasp he is actually gone. 

Mom talked with Dr.G and is getting an appointment for a middle of February.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 19, 2018)

Even expected losses are difficult to deal with and harder to accept......
Prayers for strength, comfort, and understanding for you and your whole family.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jan 19, 2018)

Prayers during this difficult time. Will also pray that you get answers when you go to the dr.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 19, 2018)

I'm very sorry for your loss


----------



## TAH (Jan 23, 2018)

On my tablet at 12:34 when my bed started moving.  ￼I ran down stairs  and stood in the hallway with my siblings... Windows were shaking and some things fell. Not to bad... More fun to me. 

But then they said tsunami warning... Okay, we waited until 1:03 when dad said we need to get to higher ground... By now all my siblings but (3) were crying and having a panic attack.

I grabbed both dogs... Molly and Boaz were totally scared by the siren noise, but I managed to get them in the car. Then dang it the cat... Run back inside and find cousin on the floor with a blanket over his head  okay take a deep breath and calm down. I was starting to get worked up at this point.

Finally were all in the van and just went up to the fire station a mile away.

By now 7 of my siblings are crying saying we're all going to die, oh well, nice way to die, lol... Me worried about our neighbors/friends... They showed up just a couple minutes later. They live right on the bay.

Wait a while listen to the radio till 3:39 when they finally give the all clear to go home.

There didn't end up being a tsunami but the earthquake was a bit of a shaker.

Now I'm just worried what are we going to do when we have a bunch of animals? 

I'm working on some things to keep on hand at all times for emergencies like these.

Most likely in most cases we will never be hit but ya never no, and better safe than sorry. 

But now I've been listening to each of my siblings story of what it was like.

Nosh, has the best yet... He saw a 14foot wave coming for him but we got out in time for it to not hit him. 

Livvy, I can now tell all my friend how we nearly died. 

But I think for now most are... Asleep. 
And I'm glad.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 23, 2018)

I was thinking about ya and @Alaskan this morning when I heard about it....sure glad you and your family are okay and ya got practice of what to do if a tsunami hits....those kinds of things will sure make ya think about the what "Ifs", for sure.....


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 23, 2018)

Glad to hear all are well with a new "tall tale" to tell down the road.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 23, 2018)

Yep, lack of tsunami is a GOOD outcome!

BTW, in an earthquake the best place to be in the house is in a doorway, not in the hall or other open space. Assuming no tall buildings are around, the best place is outside. I experienced a number of earthquakes growing up in So. Cal but nothing even close to a 7.9, probably nothing bigger than a 4. 7.9 has to be pretty darn scary.


----------



## TAH (Jan 27, 2018)

Bruce said:


> Yep, lack of tsunami is a GOOD outcome!
> 
> BTW, in an earthquake the best place to be in the house is in a doorway, not in the hall or other open space. Assuming no tall buildings are around, the best place is outside. I experienced a number of earthquakes growing up in So. Cal but nothing even close to a 7.9, probably nothing bigger than a 4. 7.9 has to be pretty darn scary.


Yes, usually that is what we would've done but all the kids ran to the hall y and dad said fir none of them to move. 

yeah, it is.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 27, 2018)

So sorry about your grandpa. It is the passing of an era. I hope he told you lots of stories of when he was young, you will cherish those stories as you grow older. I have many fond memories of my grand parents, aunts and uncles. Now I am the oldest generation as my parents and grand parents are gone. I can only hope to inspire my grand children and give them many memories of the good times we have.


----------



## Dani4Hedgies (Jan 27, 2018)

So sorry to read of your Grandfather Bill passing  and then the scare of the Earthquake and possible Tsunami. Glad everyone is ok.


----------



## TAH (Jan 27, 2018)

Baymule said:


> So sorry about your grandpa. It is the passing of an era. I hope he told you lots of stories of when he was young, you will cherish those stories as you grow older. I have many fond memories of my grand parents, aunts and uncles. Now I am the oldest generation as my parents and grand parents are gone. I can only hope to inspire my grand children and give them many memories of the good times we have.


Thank you baymule. 

I have many good memories. So thankful I do.


----------



## TAH (Jan 30, 2018)

Sitting here stairing at this picture...



 
And I'm just so sad to think he is gone!

I loved him and didn't want to let him go... Even when he told us he was ready to leave this world I didn't want to except it. I miss him so much! 

Buy now it has me thinking... Do I really ever have to let him go??? No I don't, he will always be theret... I'm so much like him, I am stubborn, funny, and have a hard time trusting people until I know them really well! All things he had. 

I don't just have to move on... I can always hold a bit of every person with me.


----------



## TAH (Jan 30, 2018)

Okay, yes he earned his name hungry Bill because he is frof hungry.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 30, 2018)

They do live on with us, the sadness of the loss of their physical presence is the heartache.
The great blessing is you will see him again.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 30, 2018)

Love your drawings!

Pics are great!
I love big families, there is such a closeness (usually lol) and so much fun!

You have my "dream"-hair! Always wanted dark hair and spiral curls.  Then I paid to get the spiral curls... ummm... didn't look good on me... but still love spirals!


----------



## Bruce (Jan 30, 2018)

TAH said:


> I don't just have to move on... I can always hold a bit of every person with me.


EXACTLY!!!!!!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 30, 2018)

You will continue to grow closer to him as ya age and the memories carry ya thru situations in life....thinking of things he said, and his actions during certain times.....
The pics are Great as usual....and the drawings are Wonderful!!....don't let the hair get too long, ya don't want the headaches to return....looks really Good tho.....


----------



## Baymule (Jan 30, 2018)

He lives on in you. You don't let go because he is still here, just in another form. You have memories and can always remember the good times. The generations grow old and fall away, the new generations grow stronger and carry the family forward. I am the "old generation" and I still have happy memories of my great grandparents, grand parents and parents. I hope to give my children and grand children many happy memories too.


----------



## TAH (Jan 31, 2018)

Southern by choice said:


> They do live on with us, the sadness of the loss of their physical presence is the heartache.
> The great blessing is you will see him again.


Very sad but oh, yes, I will.


----------



## greybeard (Feb 1, 2018)

I found, I had to 'mostly' let go. There are just too many. Of course, time does a significant job of that anyway.
In my lifetime...
4 grandparents
1 sister.
My first wife and mother of my 4 kids (we were already divorced when she died)
1 twin brother
all my great aunts & great uncles.
All my aunts and uncles (about 30 total) except one uncle and he won't be around much longer.
About 3/4ths of my cousins..buried another one just last Sunday.
Too many of my friends and neighbors.


----------



## Dani4Hedgies (Feb 1, 2018)

So sorry to hear of all your losses Greybeard


----------



## farmerjan (Feb 1, 2018)

The older we get, the more losses we have to live through.....and you do have to let go to a great extent.  It's when you bury a young one like my niece at 17, several years ago,  that is really hard......
I still have fond memories of my great grandmother at my wedding MANY years ago.  She didn't live to see my son,  but she sees him from her place in the great above....


----------



## TAH (Feb 12, 2018)

Southern by choice said:


> Love your drawings!
> 
> Pics are great!
> I love big families, there is such a closeness (usually lol) and so much fun!
> ...


Thank you. 

Ikr... Most of the time. lol. 

Aw, thanks, I love it... Tho it is very hard to care for sometimes.


----------



## TAH (Feb 12, 2018)

CntryBoy777 said:


> You will continue to grow closer to him as ya age and the memories carry ya thru situations in life....thinking of things he said, and his actions during certain times.....
> The pics are Great as usual....and the drawings are Wonderful!!....don't let the hair get too long, ya don't want the headaches to return....looks really Good tho.....


Yeah, mom says that all the time. Love! 

Thank you. 

Oh, I'm letting grow out like I used to have it (past my middle back) and I have found more anwers to my HA's.


----------



## TAH (Feb 12, 2018)

greybeard said:


> I found, I had to 'mostly' let go. There are just too many. Of course, time does a significant job of that anyway.
> In my lifetime...
> 4 grandparents
> 1 sister.
> ...


Oh, my, GB I don't I can even really grasp this... I'm very sorry.


----------



## TAH (Feb 13, 2018)

My amazing dog! 

I'm still amazed at how this boy has come so far. 

He was looking prettyguilting after I caught him on some comforters I had just washed.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 13, 2018)

TAH said:


> Oh, I'm letting grow out like I used to have it (past my middle back)


I can see where your hair would be quite the maintenance task at that length. Do you braid it when it is that long? My wife and DD1 have, at times, had hair that long but both of them have very straight hair so it was easy to care for.


----------



## TAH (Feb 13, 2018)

Bruce said:


> I can see where your hair would be quite the maintenance task at that length. Do you braid it when it is that long? My wife and DD1 have, at times, had hair that long but both of them have very straight hair so it was easy to care for.[/QUOTE


I usually will braid part of it and leave the back down... I'll get a picture in a bit... I have my hair in that style right now.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Feb 13, 2018)

You are beautiful! I love your skin tone with your dark curly hair!! 

My hair gets too long and gives me headaches too. My hair is much straighter though so it has to be past my shoulder blades to start causing problems. I also can’t do any “side of the head” hairstyles at all. Those are an instant headache. I can’t do headbands either. 

I’ve had more than one perm in an attempt to get spiral curls. None worked that way...


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks (Feb 13, 2018)

Wehner Homestead said:


> My hair gets too long and gives me headaches too. My hair is much straighter though so it has to be past my shoulder blades to start causing problems. I also can’t do any “side of the head” hairstyles at all. Those are an instant headache. I can’t do headbands either.


I never knowed long hair does that. And here I was just being thankful I didnt have to brush mine or anything


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Feb 13, 2018)

Bills Vs Beaks said:


> I never knowed long hair does that. And here I was just being thankful I didnt have to brush mine or anything



Yes, long hair causes headaches. It does for my sister too and hers is thicker than mine!


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks (Feb 13, 2018)

Wehner Homestead said:


> Yes, long hair causes headaches. It does for my sister too and hers is thicker than mine!


I never knew how complicated being a girl was


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Feb 13, 2018)

Bills Vs Beaks said:


> I never knew how complicated being a girl was




Don’t get me started!!


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks (Feb 13, 2018)

Wehner Homestead said:


> Don’t get me started!!


okay


----------



## Bruce (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## Bills Vs Beaks (Feb 13, 2018)

Bruce said:


>


dude, I have a mother and three sisters. youd think after ** years id have SOME clue. nope.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 13, 2018)

I had a mother, still have 2 sisters. Had a step mother, still have 2 step sisters. Have a wife and 2 daughters. I haven't found the manual yet either.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Feb 13, 2018)

You boys are SO funny!!! (insert eye roll emoji)


----------



## greybeard (Feb 13, 2018)

Females are a lot like early 20th century Russia....a riddle, wrapped in a mystery, inside an enigma...


----------



## RoahT (Feb 13, 2018)

@TAH, I know thick hair can be a headache, both literally and figuratively, Lol, but your hair is beautiful!


----------



## BoboFarm (Feb 13, 2018)

Thick, long, curly hair sucks! Watch out if I go somewhere that's humid


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 13, 2018)

@TAH are ya still gonna get the chickens ya were talking about a while back?....any info on some goats?


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks (Feb 13, 2018)

Wehner Homestead said:


> You boys are SO funny!!!


there ya are ma'am


----------



## Baymule (Feb 13, 2018)

TAH said:


> View attachment 43723


You are a beautiful young lady!


----------



## greybeard (Feb 14, 2018)

Wehner Homestead said:


> You boys are SO funny!!! (insert eye roll emoji)


Oh, that 'humor' didn't come without considerable real world experience in the matter at hand.


----------



## Dani4Hedgies (Feb 14, 2018)

LOL just LOVE this thread Tah just LOVE your hair so pretty and I completely understand the humidity issue I have natural curly/wavy hair as well and the second the humidity hits its all over and there is NOTHING you can do with it  can't wait to hear about your chickens and goats.


----------



## TAH (Feb 14, 2018)

Wehner Homestead said:


> You are beautiful! I love your skin tone with your dark curly hair!!
> 
> My hair gets too long and gives me headaches too. My hair is much straighter though so it has to be past my shoulder blades to start causing problems. I also can’t do any “side of the head” hairstyles at all. Those are an instant headache. I can’t do headbands either.
> 
> I’ve had more than one perm in an attempt to get spiral curls. None worked that way...


Thank you. 

Yeah, my will t but I think I may have found answers (will tell you all in a bit), so I'm gonna let it grow out again and hope it doesn't cause any issues. 

I love headbands during the winter but summer...


----------



## TAH (Feb 14, 2018)

Bills Vs Beaks said:


> I never knowed long hair does that. And here I was just being thankful I didnt have to brush mine or anything





Wehner Homestead said:


> Yes, long hair causes headaches. It does for my sister too and hers is thicker than mine!





Bills Vs Beaks said:


> I never knew how complicated being a girl was





Wehner Homestead said:


> Don’t get me started!!





Bills Vs Beaks said:


> okay




You all crack me up!


----------



## TAH (Feb 14, 2018)

RoahT said:


> @TAH, I know thick hair can be a headache, both literally and figuratively, Lol, but your hair is beautiful!


Lol, totally... Maybe why during summer I keep it in a messing-bun.


----------



## TAH (Feb 14, 2018)

BoboFarm said:


> Thick, long, curly hair sucks! Watch out if I go somewhere that's humid


Last summer was bad, I mean bad.


----------



## TAH (Feb 14, 2018)

Baymule said:


> You are a beautiful young lady!


Thank you.


----------



## RoahT (Feb 14, 2018)

TAH said:


> Lol, totally... Maybe why during summer I keep it in a messing-bun.


Oh, you're my kind of girl!  I love messy buns!!


----------



## Bruce (Feb 14, 2018)

There is a thing called a Hairagami that you can use to make a neat bun in your hair. It is kinda like a snap bracelet. We heard about it from the mother of 2 of the girls on DD1s Theatre On Ice team back 15+ years. Hair pins of any sort are a BIG no-no on the ice. We call it the "bun-o-matic".


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Feb 14, 2018)

Waiting on your update...


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 14, 2018)

I love messy buns too! I prefer them with the cream cheese frosting over just regular flavor... The quality of the cinnamon matters too I've found...


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Feb 14, 2018)

Bahahaha LS!!!!


----------



## Mike CHS (Feb 14, 2018)

Wehner Homestead said:


> Bahahaha LS!!!!


Me too.


----------



## TAH (Feb 14, 2018)

Today marks 2-years since I joined! Most amazing group of people I could have ever had! 

Alright on to what has been going on, animal, house, health, everything update. 

So I know I told you all I was going to be going to a Doctor... Well, I have since found some answers to my questions. Dr.G was able to pin point exactly where my headaches are... Which part of it is my eyes and the other is from  head injury which tore my scalp from my head.

But I can now start on the right track. YAY!

Sadly we have had some nasty weather thru Anchorage and here so I will have to wait to have my eyes checked till spring or so.

I was really scared about finding a doctor that would actually care but Dr.G is absolutely amazing... Very understanding to my needs and wants, always asks what I think about something, etc. 

Now as far as the house we have made lots f progress on the Bathrooms. Which I really need to get pictures of... Let me know it a video would be better???

We are working on getting the basement cleaned and walls painted so we can move in. Also getting all the insulation pulled and redone on the left wall. 

Okay, good news on what is happening with animals and farming...

AK didn't pass anything on goats and sheep so we are free to get some anytime! 
We are getting ready to plant a huge crop of different greens for the garden, still deciding what plants to plant but so far we are going to be using the whole 1/4acre space.  Can't wait till we can start reaping what we plant.

@CntryBoy777 I know you asked about goats and chickens....

We are holding off till April to order any so I have time to prepare and finish working in the barn. But instead of just Doms we are also ordering 50 RR's or FR's for meat. 

As far as goats I'm waiting till fall when everyone starts getting ready for breeding and pairng down on there yearlings.

We've decided not to even bother with bring up kikos instead I want a smaller milk goat so Dad said I could get a couple Mini/Lamanchas and see how we like them. We have enough land to let them stay out on pasture all summer so smaller is better.

And My dad is awesome... He knows how much I like training my animals so he told me when everything is finished I could get 2wethers to keep as pets... I'm thrilled. I already have names "tasty" and "Acres". 

Fall 2019 we will start fencing for cattle, We are thinking only 3 milkers and then 1 bull for part of each year. But thats a year or more away.

Oh, and Pigs are a big possibility... We have friends that own a restaurant and want us to raise pigs for them. But were still talking with them about it. 

I'm going to try to run over after dinner and get pictures of the House. But no promises.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 14, 2018)

So glad things are working out there for ya and that ya have some answers on the headaches. I know ya can't wait for the animals, but being prepared and having a game plan is sure worth the wait and makes it a much more enjoyable situation. The pig situation sounds promising and hope it works out for ya. Getting the house ready and then moving in will surely be a Blessing for the whole family.....


----------



## Dani4Hedgies (Feb 15, 2018)

AWESOME!!! Great plan and so glad you get to keep some goat pets as well. Can't wait for the pics or the video whichever you decide to go with will be great.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Feb 15, 2018)

Sounds like big plans are in the works! Glad you got some answers to your headaches too!


----------



## Devonviolet (Feb 22, 2018)

So glad things are going well for you and your family, Tasty!

I'm glad you were able to get answers about your headaches - now I'm praying for you to be able to get your eyes checked sooner, rather  than later!  Having dealt with headaches most of my life, I can sure empathize.  When I was 8 or 9, I had constant migraines.  After many tests and even tonsils/Adnoids out, they finally figured out it was my eyes.  My vision was so bad, I was considered legally blind.  When I finally got my first pair of glasses, I was amazed! I didn't realize I was supposed to be able to see every leaf on the trees!!!  The glasses put an end to the migraines.

Then, in my 40's I started getting migraines again.  After a lot of trial and error, I came to realize that all artificial sweeteners gave me migraines.  Then, I fine tuned it to realize that artificial fragrances in perfumes, deodorant, hairspray, shampoo, air fresheners, laundry products, dish soaps, etc. caused extreme fatigue, irritability and migraines.  So, I have gone to an all natural lifestyle and for the most part have been migraine free for about 8 years.  I even make my own personal care products using essential oils. 

I'm so excited that you will be getting chickens once you are in your house. And of course GOATS!!!


----------



## TAH (Feb 22, 2018)

Yes, the roof is being done!!! 

They start work tomorrow!!! 

I will steal dads phone and get pictures up!!!


----------



## Dani4Hedgies (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## TAH (Mar 1, 2018)

almost all mudding is done!!!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 1, 2018)

Looks like great progress!!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 1, 2018)

Looking really Good on the Progress there....I know it is a lot of hard work, but it will be sooo worth it....when it is finished....won't be long before ya will have a roller in your hand.....


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 1, 2018)

You guys are making some great progress.


----------



## TAH (Mar 1, 2018)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Looking really Good on the Progress there....I know it is a lot of hard work, but it will be sooo worth it....when it is finished....won't be long before ya will have a roller in your hand.....


Yeah, I'm going to have to read yalls comments to dad... He often thinks he is not making progress so this will help him to see he is! 

Oh, yeah, last night we were supposed to start priming but my grandpa Keith was rushed to the hospital last night due to a heart attack! 

They have him in the anchorage but they say he is doing well and should be home soon... Gonna go see him this Saturday!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 1, 2018)

That is a shame.....sorry to hear about your grandpa and hope things aren't too bad for his recovery.....having had 2, I can tell ya they can take a bit out of ya.....hope it all is as Well as it can be...........


----------



## Bruce (Mar 2, 2018)

I SO suck at taping drywall. Takes me FOREVER. A pro can do a whole room in the time it takes me to do one joint.

I know how your Dad feels. T   H   I    S much to do, it seems impossible and progress just isn't what you want. And there are always interruptions that halt the work you are trying to finish. 

I hope the heart attack was really minor and he is back to health soon.


----------



## RoahT (Mar 2, 2018)

Y'all are making great progress! Prayers for your grandpa!!


----------



## TAH (Mar 12, 2018)

Grandpa is in recovery and doing a lot better than Doctors expected! I'm so happy... And I get to see him soon.


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 12, 2018)

That is great news and I hope you do get to go see him soon.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 12, 2018)

Wonderful!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 12, 2018)

That's Great News!!....
I know he will be glad to see you too!!....it will mean a whole lot to him whether he admits it or not.....


----------



## TAH (Mar 13, 2018)

Is there a such thing as being to excited?!?!

These last couple days have been so fun and just really enjoyable just lots of exciting things happening and just having fun with the family!

I may finally been able to relieve my pain! I get my eyes checked next Saturday and mom found something called "migraine stop" and Several people that have chronic headaches from injuries say it works. So we will see but at least the front pressure will be gone. 

I'm such a random girl that is always finding something random to do. So these past couple days I've had a lot of fun with siblings, been walking with them down on the beach each day and just having a heck of a good time! 

There all growing up so fast but nothing is shocking more than my best buddy Mr E love my buddy! He's almost 6! I still remember him the day he was born I stuck to him every since and he to me. But nothing was sweeter than what he did for me on my birthday... He said he couldn't buy me anything but he could clean his room and behave for the day for me and tell me how much he liked having me as a bigger sister! It was the sweetest thing ever!

I love all my siblings and couldn't be without them ever! Even when hard days come!

But also dad and mom! Just always seem to know what i need! Being here when I wanted ti end my life, here to show me what is expected of me, give me opportunity upon opportunity to accomplish my goals, and i could go on forever!

And guess what guys, we got 3feet of snow this week! But it is already melting... Fun to play in tho for the short time we have it.

Okay, life when tourists come is so fun, lol... Today 40 degrees so out in snow in pants and short slesle shirt. But if a tourist sees this they just gotta stop and ask questions so I went down the list of how I guess I'm "alaskan" whatever that means, lol. But just gotta love these people!

On to the exciting news!

Today mom and dad met with the family I was talking about earlier that wants to help get the farm off the ground and it is a go! This big for us!

So mom is ordering seeds and we are replacing fencing, the greenhouse, tilling once snow melts, planting, getting everything ready for 200 chicks, turkey should start nesting soon so that will be exciting, and finish on the bathroom so kitchen can be done by June! And much more.

But it got me thinking I'm so happy with just everything it has helped me just be able to come out of my shell I put myself in... I didn't realize how much i had trapped myself be because of fear... Fear of just about everything! But I'm finding just letting myself heal is not a easy thing especially after all the loss but I'm finding myself changing daily and it is amazing to hear dad say "my girl is a nut cracker"! I haven't heard him say that since papa passed so to hear that means something is changing.

So the roof is done and looks amazing so I will get pictures on my new phone so you all can see... You all here that??? I got a new phone so no more trying to barrow his phone. Lol.

And hint hint we are going to be looking at some baby goats in a couple days that were Born today!

But yeah, I'm needing to put my little sis to bed so talk in the morning!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 13, 2018)

Sounds like lots of great things going for you! Enjoy! I look forward to more pics too!


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks (Mar 13, 2018)

TAH said:


> Is there a such thing as being to excited?!?!
> 
> These last couple days have been so fun and just really enjoyable just lots of exciting things happening and just having fun with the family!
> 
> ...


very exciting  congratulations on everything and also happy belated birthday


----------



## promiseacres (Mar 13, 2018)

yes! happy birthday! so glad things are looking up for you!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 13, 2018)

It is good to hear ya can get some relief from those headaches.........Happy belated Birthday, too!!....
It sounds like things are really coming along and having a garden and some animals will make ya realize the amount of progress y'all have made there and will feel much more like home.....


----------



## RoahT (Mar 13, 2018)

I don't think there's such a thing as being too excited... at least I hope not!!  I am so happy and pumped to hear about all the amazing things you are being blessed with right now!! GOD is good! Looking forward to pics!


----------



## TAH (Mar 17, 2018)

Today I will have answers! 

If this doesn't take care of the headaches I will most likely go in for brain scans to see exactly how bad the injury is from my scalp being pulled away.


----------



## TAH (Mar 18, 2018)

Well, my eyes are nearly perfect!

Eye Dr says the pressure above my eyes is something else.

Im bit sad it is not my eyes but it was expected.  

So now Dr.G is not going to be able to help anymore so I will need to find a new doctor sadly... He has been amazing but i will need to go to anchorage for testing and scans. 

So praying I will be able to find a new Dr that will be as helpful and understanding of my needs. 

It is late so I am going to try to get some sleep. 

Hope everyone had a wonderful and blessed day!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 18, 2018)

I hate that it wasn’t easy answers but I’m glad that the process has been started to find the root of the problem to get you relief.


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 18, 2018)

When I was about your age I started having migraines. I had my eyes checked, and like you, they were (actually better than) perfect. 10/20 in one and 15/20 in the other. They were determined to not be the cause. I never found out what caused them to start or eventually end. As I got older, the migraines simply stopped happening. Thankfully... I hope you can get some answers addressing cause, but as you probably already realize, sometimes there simply aren't answers to be had. It's difficult (impossible IMHO) for anyone who has not experienced one to fully understand just how debilitating they are.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 18, 2018)

It is a shame there isn't better news about the headaches....however, it never seems there are many easy solutions to existing problems we face in this life....sometimes it takes time for advances for there to be even an understanding of the problem before a solution can be developed. Hopefully it won't the answers ya seek will come to ya sooner rather than later, but don't be discouraged if the answers seem elusive. My Mom used to tell me growing up....if ya are a child of The Father, then He will not put on ya more than ya can bear.....and He never promised to calm every storm, but His promise is to have His way in the storm and see ya thru to the other side of it. Stay strong and focused on His purpose and will.....


----------



## Bruce (Mar 18, 2018)

TAH said:


> Well, my eyes are nearly perfect!


Rats! Yeah I know it is weird to be bummed your eyes are fine. 



Latestarter said:


> It's difficult (impossible IMHO) for anyone who has not experienced one to fully understand just how debilitating they are.


SO TRUE! The "invisible" conditions are the worst. Most are sympathetic to an obvious physical problem, less so when it is "all in your head".


----------



## TAH (Mar 18, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> When I was about your age I started having migraines. I had my eyes checked, and like you, they were (actually better than) perfect. 10/20 in one and 15/20 in the other. They were determined to not be the cause. I never found out what caused them to start or eventually end. As I got older, the migraines simply stopped happening. Thankfully... I hope you can get some answers addressing cause, but as you probably already realize, sometimes there simply aren't answers to be had. It's difficult (impossible IMHO) for anyone who has not experienced one to fully understand just how debilitating they are.


It is extremely hard to convince my parents something was even wrong... So when it wasn't my eyes last night I just said so I'm going to the doctor's now! And I think it dawned on my mom how much I am beat down and in pain.

But my dad was like well lets see if there is anything else "we" can do. Nope I won't try anything else!

And because the problem has already been lead back to a head injury I am pretty sure unless I can have a doctor see how bad the injury actually is i won't be able to take anything from here.

Yeah, that's a thought that scares me but I will be willing to accept that fact if I know  for sure!

And like the other day I went 7hours without a headache but then got a migraine later that day... But anyway when I didn't have a headache I was so happy and my family noticed and dad mentioned how rare it was that I was that happy. So he is starting to see but just doesn't quite get it.

I'm glad they stopped for you but were they ever able to tell why after?


----------



## TAH (Mar 18, 2018)

Wehner Homestead said:


> I hate that it wasn’t easy answers but I’m glad that the process has been started to find the root of the problem to get you relief.


Yeah but I'm glad it made mom and dad realize what I need.


----------



## greybeard (Mar 18, 2018)

Don't let Drs give you the run around, but I have come to understand, that intermittent problems, in both mechanical things and human health are the hardest to pin down and fix. 
It's probably better to see a Dr AS the headaches are happening for the quickest diagnosis.
Good luck to you!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 18, 2018)

I’m SO sorry that it has taken so much to get them to understand the depth of your pain.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 19, 2018)

Too bad there is no such thing as a VR machine that can simulate a migraine. People would likely be a LOT more sympathetic if they felt like barfing and any noise or light is a cause to curl up into a ball and hope to die soon. 

There isn't any real way to "see" a migraine. They can do CAT and MRI scans to see if something is amiss. DD1 still has the 24x7 migraine that started 11 years ago, no cause has been determined. But the Candesartan seems to help keep the "on top" headaches away pretty well. 

Do you take anything when you get a migraine? Imetrix (prescription) doesn't do much for me other than maybe keep it from getting worse. DD1 most recently has had Relpax (prescription), take one as soon as the headache starts, a 2nd in an hour if necessary. But can't take it more than twice a week. Fortunately she has not had to use it much since starting the Candesartan prophylactically.


----------



## TAH (Mar 19, 2018)

Bruce said:


> Too bad there is no such thing as a VR machine that can simulate a migraine. People would likely be a LOT more sympathetic if they felt like barfing and any noise or light is a cause to curl up into a ball and hope to die soon.
> 
> There isn't any real way to "see" a migraine. They can do CAT and MRI scans to see if something is amiss. DD1 still has the 24x7 migraine that started 11 years ago, no cause has been determined. But the Candesartan seems to help keep the "on top" headaches away pretty well.
> 
> Do you take anything when you get a migraine? Imetrix (prescription) doesn't do much for me other than maybe keep it from getting worse. DD1 most recently has had Relpax (prescription), take one as soon as the headache starts, a 2nd in an hour if necessary. But can't take it more than twice a week. Fortunately she has not had to use it much since starting the Candesartan prophylactically.


Yeah, that is to bad... But if it is lead back to an head injury i would assume they could tell from there. 

I have tried several pain killers and they have never helped. But I have also never been to the doctor so they may be able to find something to help.


----------



## TAH (Mar 19, 2018)

Well on a excitING step forward on the farm 3 goats are coming home soon. 

Dad is ready for a couple goats to help with weed control so ive kept my eyes open and last night I came across a kilo Boer alpine mix Doe in milk. 

So it is a go. And so she won't be lonely we are getting to bottle baby's from a lady here in town. 1 Doe and 1 buckling that will be wethered.


----------



## TAH (Mar 19, 2018)

Will get pictures soon.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 19, 2018)

Do you have fencing and shelter ready??

People often find that "regular headache" medicine doesn't do much for migraines. You really need to see someone in neurology that specializes in headaches. A GP can help eliminate "structural" causes but I think they will shortly send you to a specialist. Be prepared to describe the headache. Not only where it is but if it moves, how it feels (throbbing, squeezing, etc). Do you get any auras before the migraine hits? Some people get visual auras, mine are the inability to focus on a sequence of logical steps (step 1, step 2, step 3, um ... step 1, step 2) and the need to pee a lot (and no I don't have diabetes).


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 19, 2018)

The chiropractor helps mine. Just another thought. I can feel mine coming. The stiffness starts in my neck before it consumes my whole head. Length of time varies from initial symptoms to complete agony. Ibuprofen helps some and caffeine takes the edge off. I kept a migraine that started on Saturday at bay while at work on Sunday (note: I could function, I was still miserable.) by drinking a coke, five cups of coffee, and two decently high doses of ibuprofen. I haven’t ever had mine evaluated as they seem to be rooted in my neck being out of alignment. I saw the chiro today and I go again on Thur as I was far enough out of place that I’m just improved. I’m supposed to go weekly but don’t always make it. (DD2 causes schedule conflicts with all of her stuff.) Note: not all chiros are worth their snuff. If you don’t like or trust one, go to another. Start with one that is highly recommended. 

Staying hydrated is supposed to help also. I try to drink lots of water but when a migraine has started, water nauseates me. 

Ice where my neck and head meet gives minor relief. 

Hoping you can get answers that are valid with solutions that can provide relief.


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 20, 2018)

Never determined a cause for mine or a reason for them stopping. I can't remember how they started but when full blown, I had kaleidoscopic vision, very enhanced hearing (any sound was painful), puking, general disorientation, and would need a cool, dark, quiet place to curl up in till it went away, which normally took several hours and (followed by) a nap of some length.


----------



## TAH (Mar 28, 2018)

Bruce said:


> Do you have fencing and shelter ready??
> 
> People often find that "regular headache" medicine doesn't do much for migraines. You really need to see someone in neurology that specializes in headaches. A GP can help eliminate "structural" causes but I think they will shortly send you to a specialist. Be prepared to describe the headache. Not only where it is but if it moves, how it feels (throbbing, squeezing, etc). Do you get any auras before the migraine hits? Some people get visual auras, mine are the inability to focus on a sequence of logical steps (step 1, step 2, step 3, um ... step 1, step 2) and the need to pee a lot (and no I don't have diabetes).


Yes, We do... 1 totally fenced 1/4acre paddock... And we will start fencing later this summer as all the ground has to be infozen and after planting is done. 

I will sometimes get random black outs and visual auras but most times I do not know.


----------



## TAH (Mar 28, 2018)

I have pictures of the baby! I don't have time to update right now but hopefully soon... Been super busy now that spring is here.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 28, 2018)

That’s a very adorable baby!! I can see your smile in the edge of the pics. I know you are loving that you have goats again!


----------



## Bruce (Mar 29, 2018)

TAH said:


> Been super busy now that spring is here.


Wait, that isn't fair, it isn't HERE yet and YOU are in Alaska where it is supposed to be colder and winter LONGER that here! I did hear some songbirds this morning so spring must be coming.

Pretty goat.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 29, 2018)

Awww!!...such a real Cutie!!....love those ears...., but ya know they do much better with friends....hope it isn't gonna be lonely for too long..........goat math is so much Fun...


----------



## TAH (Mar 29, 2018)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Awww!!...such a real Cutie!!....love those ears...., but ya know they do much better with friends....hope it isn't gonna be lonely for too long..........goat math is so much Fun...


Yeah, I'm in love with her! Oh, she is not alone... I have her mama. 

Dad says goat math is not happening this time... Except I got him looking at a couple bucklings to raise for meat... Waiting until June for that as we won't be able to fence a bigger pasture till then.


----------



## TAH (Mar 29, 2018)

Bruce said:


> Wait, that isn't fair, it isn't HERE yet and YOU are in Alaska where it is supposed to be colder and winter LONGER that here! I did hear some songbirds this morning so spring must be coming.
> 
> Pretty goat.


Well, too bad I ain't in control of the weather have I would have given myself a lot more snow than I got.lol. 

I gotta say there are flies out, stupid mosquitos,  grass sprouting, etc... Oh, and best is we have sun till 8:00pm. 

Thanks.


----------



## TAH (Mar 29, 2018)

Wehner Homestead said:


> That’s a very adorable baby!! I can see your smile in the edge of the pics. I know you are loving that you have goats again!


Thank, oh, man I was trying to hide my excitement. lol. Na, I'm super happy.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 30, 2018)

I love your sense of humor!!


----------



## Bruce (Mar 30, 2018)

Who would have thought that spring would come to AK before VT! You are WAY farther north. I did see a redwing blackbird this morning. No way any grass is growing yet though. 

One "event in time" that reminds me of when that starts to happen is, sadly, when I've lost chickens to foxes. Happened twice, both times at the end of April, different years. Fox had to cover a couple of hundred feet of open field, no grass growing yet, to get to them.


----------



## TAH (Mar 31, 2018)

Well, i am home alone with a couple kids and there watching a movie so yeah, I think I may just have time now. 

So has you all know I got 2goats! But I haven't said much about them.   So anyway, I  will tell you all about them. 

Mama is now named Mayabell and kid Tabitha.... But Tabitha is quickly getting her name shortened to "Tabby". 

Mayabell is on her second freshening and giving a gallon a day sometimes makes it to a gallon an a quart... Her attachment is really good, nice easy teats to hand milk (Thank God), but yet to see her on a 12 hot fill as she has her kid on her. 

Mom is tested and in a couple weeks we will be sending a test. (Saw the test results and waiting for them to send me a copy).

Also chicks are ordered and arriving in 3-weeks... So mucking the barn, setting up the brooder, and repairing the windows on the barn so no more draft. 

The garden is being prepared to be planted... But we still have to wait for all the snow in the area to melt so we can till. Oh, and ordered plastic to redo the greenhouse. (I will try to get mom to let me have the list of seeds she ordered. )

The bathroom is almost done... Painted today and doing the floor tomorrow... Will get pics once dried. And the paint colors are light blue gray and the ceiling is greenish blue. (I don't like it  but mom and dad do so I don't have much say, Lol). 

Grandpas heart stopped last Wednesday but they got it beating again... Even tho he is recovering it seems he may not be around a whole lot longer so we are visiting as much as possible and just being there for him... I get tto go see him this next week. 

Dad is a goof ball! Now that summer is here he is a nut cracker and a brat, Lol.... Reached 47 the other day and of course the thing I wanted was to be dumped with a bucket ad water... But he did just that. 

Yesterday my siblings were tired of working and no fun so me and mom planned a fun dday.... So we went to the beach and ran around a ton, found hundreds of crabs, start fish, octopus, fish, sea lions, birds, otters, etc.... Eagles! So much fun ended with going to the candy store and getting some treats! 

My phone is on 5% so going to post before it dies.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 31, 2018)

Sounds like fun and things are progressing well!


----------



## Bruce (Mar 31, 2018)

OK, so it isn't REALLY summer there, not if you are waiting for snow to melt so you can start working on the garden. I feel better now. Congrats on all the progress! Don't look up in the bathroom and maybe you can tolerate the paint color on the wall.


----------



## TAH (Mar 31, 2018)

Bruce said:


> OK, so it isn't REALLY summer there, not if you are waiting for snow to melt so you can start working on the garden. I feel better now. Congrats on all the progress! Don't look up in the bathroom and maybe you can tolerate the paint color on the wall.


No, it is not but 47 is hot enough to run on the beach bare foot. 

Lol, yeah, the wall color isn't to bad. Ceiling


----------



## TAH (Apr 19, 2018)

***Picture Overload***


----------



## TAH (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## TAH (Apr 19, 2018)

View attachment 47120


----------



## TAH (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## TAH (Apr 19, 2018)

spring is in full.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 19, 2018)

I love all of the pictures!! Seems like you are excited about spring and enjoying life. Hope the headaches aren’t giving you too much trouble.


----------



## Jennifer Hinkle (Apr 19, 2018)

TAH said:


> I have pictures of the baby! I don't have time to update right now but hopefully soon... Been super busy now that spring is here. View attachment 45918 View attachment 45919 View attachment 45920


Very cute pictures.


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 20, 2018)

You gotta love the head wings (ears) on those goats. A strong wind and they might generate enough lift to fly!


----------



## Bruce (Apr 20, 2018)

A real bathroom almost done!! 
Love the pictures.


----------



## RoahT (Apr 20, 2018)

Aww, the baby is so cute! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 21, 2018)

Looks like things are really moving along for y'all....and I know ya are really glad to have some animals to spend some time with....it won't be too much longer and ya will be excited about what lies ahead....which will help tremendously to heal from the pain of the past....


----------



## TAH (May 14, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> You gotta love the head wings (ears) on those goats. A strong wind and they might generate enough lift to fly!


Lol. 

I need to post the video of Tabby bouncing around!


----------



## TAH (May 14, 2018)

I never got any of these alerts...


----------



## TAH (May 14, 2018)

Hi, BYH fam! 

I've missed being on much! 

I do have some exciting news and randomness to tell you all about! 

First off "Happy Mothers Day" to all you beautiful mamas on here!!! 

I can't say how much my mama means to me and my siblings! I know I'm very blessed to have a mama like I do. 

Mama is amazing, daring, devoted, loving, passionate, patient,but best of all she is my mama! And I'm forever blessed to have her in my life even when I always appreciate her as I should! 

Grandpa is doing amazing and will be coming home in a months time! I finally got to see him this last Thursday and he is doing wonderful. I really thought we would loose him but God has been merciful and allowed us more time with him!!! I'm one happy granWddaughter when my grandpa is doing well!!! 

And what randomness is going on at this crazy place???????????? Its been Oquite a while since I last updated you all! 

Were getting ready for 200chicks to arrive on June3rd!!! And 10guineas to help with tick control. So setting up brooders before hand and making sure everything runs well is next weeks project. 

Getting ready to till this Saturday and Sunday (well, dad will till as me and sis are gone with friends )... but seeds are planted and sprouting!!! 

Our biggest project is getting this property picked up! So 10days from today we are having cars hauled, buildings wrecked/moved, etc... Lots happening over the next 2-3weeks.

Tomorrow I'm gonna get ya'll some photos for before&after pics! 

have fun all ya and be back tomorrow!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (May 14, 2018)

Sounds exciting! Great news on your Grandpa! Keep us posted!


----------



## TAH (May 14, 2018)

Wehner Homestead said:


> Sounds exciting! Great news on your Grandpa! Keep us posted!


It is! I will!


----------



## TAH (May 20, 2018)

Walk on the beach!


 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 

 g


----------



## TAH (May 20, 2018)

x10000 (Maybe more... Anyone heard of the book "little nut brown hare???" and the part where he tells big nut brown hare that "he loves him to the moon and back???" Well, anyway thats how much I love Molly Polly Wog! Or Molly Olly Polly Frog) From guardian to running partner!


----------



## TAH (May 20, 2018)

I love this girls color! And yes that redish color on her is her real color! 

 

 v


----------



## Wehner Homestead (May 20, 2018)

The beach looks beautiful despite being different from the Florida beaches. Love Molly too! You should submit her pic for POW! The background color is very neat in all of your pics. Thoroughly enjoyed them.


----------



## Mini Horses (May 20, 2018)

Looks like things are rolling along for your family & I'm so happy for you and them.   Now we are awaiting the pics of 200(!!) chicks.   WOW.   Glad you were able to get your goats again.  They are so wonderful an animal.    Plus -- fresh milk!


----------



## RoahT (May 20, 2018)

The beach is absolutely gorgeous! And Molly looks so sweet!


----------



## Bruce (May 21, 2018)

What is the slimy wormy looking thing with a bazillion legs, a saltwater centipede (if there is such a thing) or something?


----------



## Latestarter (May 21, 2018)

That Bruce is fishing bait! But one must be careful as it has a set of pincers at one end and it will bite.


----------



## Bruce (May 22, 2018)




----------



## TAH (Jun 15, 2018)

Yep, you all more goats are coming! 

I will have pictures coming either tomorrow or Saturday. 

I'm not going to say much until we have them. 

Registered Alpines... 3 for sure but hopefully 4 by next month. 


Tomorrow the chicks are supposed to arrive... I'm scared but really excited. I've never ordered chicks so this is very new to me! 200 are coming, and I spoiled myself with 10guineas. 

Oh and our friend just got some ducklings and only wants a couple so we will be getting 3-4 soon. 

Turkeys have eggs... I'm gonna incubate them (had two really bad hatches with mamas in charge). So far she has laid 6eggs. 

If any of you are wondering how Molly is doing with training... We are totally free around the animals. She sleeps inside some nights and others out... She kinda picks. I am thrilled at how she has come around! I'm still working on not being super excited when she first sees the goats in the morning. They don't like her very much so a little bit hard. 

Grandpas doing really well! If there is one person I can't let go it is him! He has showed me so much! From him having heart surgery last year to having his leg amputated he has not once given up... He is in the recovery 3weeks ago and hes telling us kids that when he gets home he is getting his boat sea worthy and taking us fishing... He is in a wheel chair and still ready to hit anything! love him! 

I will post some pictures of the projects I've got going around here. tomorrow. 

Fishing tomorrow and Hopefully will catch a load of salmon and dollys. 

more tomorrow.


----------



## Bruce (Jun 16, 2018)

Glad to hear from you TAH! Seems busy at your place.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 16, 2018)

Heck @Bruce.....they have been taking advantage of all the "daylight" hrs now.....not too much dark around now....


----------



## RoahT (Jun 17, 2018)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Heck @Bruce.....they have been taking advantage of all the "daylight" hrs now.....not too much dark around now....


Yeah, my brother is near Ekuk, AK right now and he says that it gets dark after midnight and sun rises again around 4!!!


----------



## TAH (Jun 17, 2018)

Yes, I'm super busy and have been near headache free over the last 3Weeks. It turns out I'm allergic to chemicals, gmo, hair/lotion products, etc... I'm still getting them off and on but the pain is manageable now. And now I'm going to talk to a nutri-specialist and see if there is anything else on that matter. 

Chicks arrived early yesterday morning... 11 have died out of 220 so not bad... The guineas are doing okay but only for 4 out of 12 have survived.  There doing all well now tho... I will get out my camera and get photos.

After a 8hour drive we picked up 3Does... We were only supposed to get 2 but you know we got 3.  I'm thrilled to have these girls in my herd... I'll get some good pictures of them when I snatch them of the chicks. 

I am now going to have to face my fear of disbudding... Thankfully I know someone who can help me the first couple times. 

Oh, and sparkle is going to kid in September. Bred to a registered Alpine.

The other 2does come in 2-3weeks.


----------



## TAH (Jun 18, 2018)

goat pictures... I will get these girls on a twelve hour fill tomorrow.


----------



## TAH (Jun 18, 2018)

Snowflake (registered name)


----------



## TAH (Jun 18, 2018)

Drift...


----------



## TAH (Jun 18, 2018)

Sparkle (1month bred)


----------



## TAH (Jun 18, 2018)

And if course, Tabby and Maybell... Maybell is on the skinny side but putting on weight.


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 18, 2018)

Congrats! Glad to see you're back to having some goats to care for. I know you have to care for your younger siblings as well, but you always seemed much happier when you had goats in your life.


----------



## greybeard (Jun 18, 2018)

TAH said:


> It turns out I'm allergic to .. gmo,



I would like to see the research that proves you (or anyone else) are allergic to 'GMO'. All reliable and accepted research states that if one is allergic to a GMO version of a food product, they are also allergic to the non-GMO version of the product.
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22373855
https://gmoanswers.com/do-gmos-cause-allergies-0
https://academic.oup.com/jxb/article/54/386/1317/568692
http://sitn.hms.harvard.edu/flash/2015/allergies-and-gmos/

(I do not consider blogs or Drs that are trying to sell books as being acceptable or reliable research)


----------



## TAH (Jun 18, 2018)

greybeard said:


> I would like to see the research that proves you (or anyone else) are allergic to 'GMO'. All reliable and accepted research states that if one is allergic to a GMO version of a food product, they are also allergic to the non-GMO version of the product.
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22373855
> https://gmoanswers.com/do-gmos-cause-allergies-0
> https://academic.oup.com/jxb/article/54/386/1317/568692
> ...


I diagnosed myself at this rate... I've been on a strict diet with no headaches for a few week... I ate some cornchips (not non gmo) and I was back in bed in pain within 2hours of eating them (I have had this happen several times... But I will read what you sent me and see what I can find... As I've heard it to but I've done on purpose eating something non gmo And I feel great such as verses gmo corn. And it isn't the GMO its self... I've heard It is with everything else they to it after harvested.

I haven't had time to read extensively or talk to anyone so I still need to do some research.


----------



## TAH (Jun 18, 2018)

greybeard said:


> (I do not consider blogs or Drs that are trying to sell books as being acceptable or reliable research)


----------



## TAH (Jun 18, 2018)

Sorry if that didn't all make sense.


----------



## greybeard (Jun 18, 2018)

Made perfect sense.


----------



## Bruce (Jun 18, 2018)

Nice looking goats!



TAH said:


> Yes, I'm super busy and have been near headache free over the last 3Weeks. It turns out I'm allergic to chemicals, gmo, hair/lotion products, etc... I'm still getting them off and on but the pain is manageable now. And now I'm going to talk to a nutri-specialist and see if there is anything else on that matter.


for no headaches. We have similar issues here. It can be hard to do but buy only products free of man made fragrances. "Unscented" often means "chemicals added to make your nose not smell the fragrance" so look for "fragrance free". But read the ingredient list on "unscented" because often they don't have chemical fragrances added.



greybeard said:


> Made perfect sense.


Yep!
I don't know what all goes into the growing of GMO vs non GMO products. Could be the non GMOs are raised without as much in the way of pesticides and herbicides. After all, isn't the "purpose" of GMO corn to make it not die when sprayed with such things?

I don't know why but I've found that organic bananas do not go soft inside even when they start to brown spot near as much as non organic bananas. Must be something about the pesticides/herbicides get incorporated into the fruit itself.


----------



## greybeard (Jun 18, 2018)

> After all, isn't the "purpose" of GMO corn to make it not die when sprayed with such things?


Some are, some there is a different 'purpose' or an additional purpose. 
Some are genetically altered to make them insect resistant or more unattractive to insects making pesticides not as necessarily or un-necessary at all compared to what is needed otherwise, tho you will not hear that on any of the all natural, gluten free, 100% certified organic, no pesticide/no commercial fertilize/no herbicide, Non-GMO, free range corn/fruit/ and vegetable boards.
It just doesn't fit that bugaboo narrative. 

A lot of the NON-GMO plants need even more chemical pesticides, as part of the genetic altering in GMO varieties is to make some of them insect/borer/pest proof..or at least less attractive to the insects, while the NON-GMO versions still are very susceptible to insects.


----------



## TAH (Jun 18, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> Congrats! Glad to see you're back to having some goats to care for. I know you have to care for your younger siblings as well, but you always seemed much happier when you had goats in your life.


Thank you! 

I love my siblings but my goats are my other half that makes me happy... Plus my siblings help me feed, milk, trim, etc. so all in one I get everything. 

Plus who just can't not like a goat wanting kisses???? I got mom to help me do chores yesterday.


----------



## Bruce (Jun 18, 2018)

Well there surely is plenty of young hands to help at your place! The older they get the more they can help. Might be a while for the youngest brother though. How is he doing, growing like a weed?


----------



## TAH (Jun 18, 2018)

Bruce said:


> Well there surely is plenty of young hands to help at your place! The older they get the more they can help. Might be a while for the youngest brother though. How is he doing, growing like a weed?


Oh yes, he is getting big... And almost walking. he is fussy at my sister because mom is working and he wants her. 

He will be one soon.


----------



## Bruce (Jun 20, 2018)

He will be one "what" soon?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 20, 2018)

Maybe 1 year old?


----------



## Bruce (Jun 20, 2018)

DOH!!!
Of course, thanks FEM, don't know where my brain was.


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 20, 2018)

I had the same thought at first Bruce... you're not alone...


----------



## Bruce (Jun 22, 2018)

Old brains (don't) think alike!


----------



## TAH (Jul 15, 2018)

Today is Little Rs birthday! He turned 1! My word! Love little R so much.

Beautiful summer day! Here are some pictures!


----------



## TAH (Jul 15, 2018)

We were not expecting to get this little guy at all! But when we got offered him we just couldn't not do it! 

He does not have a name but here he is.

His dam on last milk test gave 13.2lbs and has given in the past 14.5lbs. And was also appraised 90(excellent) in 2017.


----------



## TAH (Jul 15, 2018)

And we picked up these 2does yesterday... I've mentioned them before. 

Rose is bred and due August 17th.

Rose 


 

 
Rose's mom is 7weeks into her 3rd freshening and giving 11-14lbs daily.
Daisy


----------



## TAH (Jul 15, 2018)

Drift on a 12hour fill... She gave 3.4lbs that morning.


----------



## TAH (Jul 16, 2018)

If anyone has name suggestions for the buckling we could use some help?


----------



## Bruce (Jul 16, 2018)

He is beautiful!  DD1 says "kinda reminds me of Creme Brûlée". CB for short I guess.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 16, 2018)

Congrats on the new goats.
They look great.


----------



## TAH (Jul 21, 2018)

Well this is what happens when dad takes the little girls to get feed. 

She is so cute! I'm trying to convince them to name her Aron.


----------



## Bruce (Jul 21, 2018)

Planned or is Dad a sucker for "PLEEEEEEAAAAAASSSSSSEEEE!!!!!"?


----------



## goatgurl (Jul 21, 2018)

cute bunny, youall going to raise meat rabbits or is it just a pet?  joseph is a good name for your buckling.  don't know why but he looks like a joseph to me.  your new goats are so nice.  I love alpines, they are my first love in the goat world.  not sure how I came to have a pasture full of lamanchas.


----------



## farmerjan (Jul 22, 2018)

Sir Lancelot ?  He looks rather Dignified...  Call him Lance... I do like the "CB" suggested above also.


----------



## RustyBucketFarmGirl (Jul 22, 2018)

TAH said:


> Our farm name is Tasty Acres Homestead .
> 
> I live in Oregon with Sevan siblings and 7 goats, 1 dog and 2 cats on two acres.  We are moving to Alaska soon to help with family. We are going to be the first dairy in Seward Alaska. We hope to have 2 yaks, 1donkey, 5 dogs, 2 cats, 5 sheep and I don't know how many goats. We are taking 4 goats with us to AK instead of 16. Next year we plan on having 5-6 Kiko goats from lookout point ranch.
> 
> ...


Wow what an adventure!


----------



## TAH (Aug 24, 2018)

Finally at 3:00am I have found time to update you all... Sad, happy, news. 

I like starting off with the sad news first... 

We lost grandpa 8/23/18. Painful isn't even a word to describe how I feel... I lost a best friend, as most you know how much my grandpa meant to me!!!!! He has jumped back so many times but this last time it just didn't, and when he asked to be taken off Everything I knew it was going to be the end... He passed at 9:30 that night. 

I'm just shocked... It will take me a while to recover from this, which is fine... I need my time, I guess. 

Since last night my body just took the pain/shock about as hard as my heart did, my head hurts, I hurt, everything just hurts... I haven't wanted to eat or drink much and it is just the way I guess I handle things. Sadly. 

Now, that is out I don't you all to think everything around here is sad. 

Rose kidded, 1doeling in which is named Bella. I'm in love with her, nothing like snuggling with her after a long day (BB, so sleeps inside). 

Stella is due to kid September 18th... Thinking twins/trips. 

I'm really happy with how well Roses udder is... Beautiful foreudder, teats, attachment, etc... and she gave 7.6lbs today. Only a week in a half into freshening... FF. 

I was doing really good headache wise... I was for a while only having 2-3 bad headaches/migraines a week... And most days I only had small to no headaches at all... But the news on grandpa has left me tattered. 

We named my buckling "Jacob"... @goatgurl I so liked Joseph, but it just wasn't quite the right name. I love my boys... Always have had a special place in my heart for the bucks... 
I am very excited to see what he does his first year... Hoping to get a doe to retain back from drift... Love her in almost everyway.

I will finish in the morning as my hands are falling asleep.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Aug 24, 2018)

Oh my dear girl!! I wish I could hold you as you cry on my shoulder! It hasn’t been that long and everyone grieves differently. Don’t be so hard on yourself. I hate that your headaches have been triggered by this loss but please try to do things that you enjoy. Spending time with your beloved goats and dogs will help relieve some of the stress in this situation. 

Jacob is a good name! I hope he does well for you too! Can’t wait to see how Stella does. We have one due the first week of Oct.


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 24, 2018)

Sorry for your loss. It will be tough for a while, but hopefully you'll grow past it soon and remember the good that you shared with him. Try to get some relaxing time in so you can get those headaches back under control.


----------



## Bruce (Aug 24, 2018)

TAH said:


> I'm just shocked... It will take me a while to recover from this, which is fine... I need my time, I guess.


I "liked" the post only for the happy parts. So sorry your grandpa died, he battled quite a while. We all go eventually but it is always hard on those left behind


----------



## Hens and Roos (Aug 24, 2018)

so sorry to hear


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Aug 26, 2018)

I know it is difficult to grasp at this point, but your grandpa has taught ya a whole bunch that will come in handy during your life as ya move on down the path and make your way....I never knew or even met either of mine, so I don't have those memories.....count yourself lucky and fortunate that ya did..........glad for the new animals that they have such a good caretaker as you....hope the emotions don't set ya back too much on the headaches....I know they are difficult to endure, but you are strong enough to persevere thru them...


----------



## goatgurl (Aug 27, 2018)

oh, i'm so sorry for the loss of your grandpa.  just remember something important, he will be with you always.  in your thoughts, in your memories and most importantly in your heart.  I hate that the stress of this has brought your headaches back with a vengeance but you're a strong young woman and will work your way thru this too.  this.
  Jacob is a good strong name for your new buck, I like it.  congrats on the new kids.  and as always miss molly looks beautiful.  how are the chickens doing?


----------



## TAH (Sep 1, 2018)

Thank you all so much for your words of comfort... I really appreciated it!

I got to spend today looking at pictures of grampa and other family members and really just had a good time... I was really able to process a lot of my emotions and thoughts that have been floating around my head.

Will try to share More tomorrow.


----------



## TAH (Sep 1, 2018)

Goat gurl- the chickens are doing great... I will get pictures of them... Oat of 200 173 survived and out of 173 79 ended up being hens.


----------



## TAH (Sep 13, 2018)

We have had an amazing last 2weeks... It has been 68-75 degrees everyday these past 2weeks... Absolutely amazing weather for our town... Usually September is really raining and we get lots of flooding.

So along with these beautiful days we've been having we have been working really hard on replacing some of the sheets of metal on the barn that leaked, picking up trash off the property, moving broken cars out of the drive way (when it snows we will need a place to plow it out of the way), getting the chicks pen finished for winter, mucked all the pens (boy, did they really need it), and bunches of other things.

Along with working hard we have been fishing a bunch... Dad and my ds3/db1 got to go and get 80pounds of Lincod, Halibut and Yellow eye... And so far 8salmon. Freezer is not quite stocked, I still want at least 15more salmon, along with hopefully getting a couple flounder.

As far as the goats go I've made some decisions to slim my herd of the ones that aren't right and am looking at 2does that may be joining our herd in the next couple months.

Maybell, my first goat here in AK... I love her but she isn't doing well in our herd sadly. She doesn't have a friend, does not like it when people leave, so I'm now on the search for a new home for her with only a couple other goats and an easy going herd.

Tabby, her baby is just not what we need so time for her to find her own herd/family.

Stella is due to kid any day... Udder is filling, ligament are softening, etc... Can't wait...

Rose if you all remember kidded a single doeling! Well, Bella is staying! I get to keep my girl. 1week before grandpa passed she is my little light in the ruff time... I was really happy to have her during this time and I just can't let her go... Nor can anyone else in the family. Plus I need one floppy eared goat in ma herd. 

Drift on a 12hour fill-




 

 

Sugar on a 12hour fill



 

 

Rose on a 12hour fill 



 

All my girls eating happily on a alfalfa pellet/brome pellet mix. 



 

Oh, and it looks like we will be getting a pygmy mix wether for a buddy for Jake.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 13, 2018)

Y'all sure have been Busy!!.....glad to hear things are moving right along and ya had some decent weather to do most of it in.....your does are looking really good and it is a sure sign of your maturity to see those that don't fit and making plans to better the herd by replacing them...hope things continue to improve as ya prepare for the weather and lessening daylight.....


----------



## goatgurl (Sep 14, 2018)

sometimes you have to cull for the good of your herd.  I know that those decisions are never easy but your maturity shows in your willingness to do so.  glad you get to keep miss floppy ears.  glad the chickens are doing well.  are these a meat breed or layers?  which ever the butchering is going to be a job.  I am really wishing I could get some of your fresh fish.  yum.  how are the headaches doing?


----------



## TAH (Oct 16, 2018)

Very quick little update...

Flooding like everywhere... The road we live on is a 2-3mile road and at the beginning of it is a bride with a water fall coming down right above it... So anyway with all the rain waterfall is really bad. And there is huge possibility that it could wash out the bridge. 

Not to mention the road is being washed out by the ocean. 

Many roads are washed out all over the town, drive ways/yards are flooding badly... Our house is well out of flood zone... But many others are.

Goats are doing well... Still waiting on stella. I was told she was due in September sometime but turns out she is actually due in October any day... She is close...


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 16, 2018)

Try to stay dry!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 16, 2018)

Sure hope it subsides and recedes before the temps start dropping on y'all up there....if it freezes it would be a really tough situation..........tho, ya would be able to ice skate close to home....


----------



## goatgurl (Oct 16, 2018)

lot of flooding in the lower 48 too.  hope your road and bridge hold up.  
 waiting on stella


----------



## farmerjan (Oct 16, 2018)

I like to read your journal as it amazes me sometimes that you are a teenager rather than a 30+ year old with years of experience and common sense behind you.  Hope you can find the right homes for your "pets" so that you will be happy for them and they will have a situation that suits them better.  Your does look like they have some pretty decent udders.  Are they making a decent amount of milk for you for family use?  Are you making anything from it besides just drinking milk?  
How are the headaches you used to get so much?  Sure hope they are subsiding.  Are the glasses helping your sight and reducing the headaches too? 
I could sure enjoy the flounder .....

We have had tremendous flooding here in the lower 48 in the southeast.  First Hurricane Florence and then this latest Hurricane Michael.  But it has been extremely wet in general in a large part of the southeast. Then the southwest and areas out that way have been very dry with record drought.  Alot of extremes this year.
Enjoy the warmth while you can.....


----------



## Bruce (Oct 16, 2018)

Oh wow @TAH ! I hadn't heard there were big rains up in Alaska. Glad your place is above the flood zone.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Oct 16, 2018)

Praying things don’t become worse and that everyone fares well, including Stella and her impending delivery and additions to your herd!


----------



## TAH (Nov 24, 2018)

farmerjan said:


> I like to read your journal as it amazes me sometimes that you are a teenager rather than a 30+ year old with years of experience and common sense behind you.  Hope you can find the right homes for your "pets" so that you will be happy for them and they will have a situation that suits them better.  Your does look like they have some pretty decent udders.  Are they making a decent amount of milk for you for family use?  Are you making anything from it besides just drinking milk?
> How are the headaches you used to get so much?  Sure hope they are subsiding.  Are the glasses helping your sight and reducing the headaches too?
> I could sure enjoy the flounder .....
> 
> ...


Our goats are giving a decent amount... Sugar is the highest producer... Drift slows way down in the winter but produces well in the spring/summer. Yes, We have made cheese, yogurt, etc. Still want to try Ice cream.

I'm near headache free and have been for about 3weeks. 

The glasses have helped when I'm reading or doing School work (which is nearly 3-4hours a day).


----------



## TAH (Nov 24, 2018)

Happy Late Thanksgiving to every one of you!!!!
For the first time in 11months, I am a headache free! I am so thankful to have this under control... A lot of it was stress but also, I been taking, MSM, MCT OIL POWDER, Collagen, and eating a more balanced diet.

With that not holding me back I am so happy!!! 4 Nights ago I had no pain at ALL... I ran around the house with my siblings playing tag for the first time in 11months of no Pain!!! I was almost crying!!

What in the world is going on around here??? November and no snow. It is the 40s and cloudy. 
Oh, and Stella wasn't bred. So now she is due for kids on April 5th, Maybell April 9th, and Dasiy March 23rd. 

The bridge never did wash out but came close several more times over that week. Our friends ended up having to evacuate there home. Thankfully there home end up being fine. They did loose most there chickens and there got pretty destroyed.

This week we start work on the inside of the house! 
We are finishing the half bath and then we start in the kitchen, dining room, and living room.

I've owned Molly for a year... So blessed to have her!!! Molly Wog Frog. She sleeps outside now and comes in for part of the day but she doesn't really like staying indoors as much anymore. 

I have to get ready to go to Thanksgiving dinner with family so more later...


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 24, 2018)

Good to hear from you young lady. So happy to hear that you've got the pain under control. I hope that remains the case for a long time to come! Looking fwd to baby animal pics when the time comes.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Nov 24, 2018)

So glad to hear your headaches have improved!!!


----------



## Bruce (Nov 24, 2018)

TAH said:


> I'm near headache free and have been for about 3 weeks.



Glad you dropped in TAH! You know that I know about having a kid with a permanent headache. I'm so glad some of the things you have tried are helping!


----------



## Rammy (Nov 24, 2018)

TAH said:


> Happy Late Thanksgiving to every one of you!!!!
> For the first time in 11months, I am a headache free! I am so thankful to have this under control... A lot of it was stress but also, I been taking, MSM, MCT OIL POWDER, Collagen, and eating a more balanced diet.
> 
> With that not holding me back I am so happy!!! 4 Nights ago I had no pain at ALL... I ran around the house with my siblings playing tag for the first time in 11months of no Pain!!! I was almost crying!!
> ...


----------



## TAH (Nov 30, 2018)

I wish I had held Bella this morning when she slipped thru the gate when letting milk goats in and out, I wish I would have watched her more, I wish I had taken more pictures, I wished I had kept her by my side and never let her in with the other does, I could go on but she is gone and there is nothing I can do but hope it was quick and not to painful. 

Bella I loved you so much even tho I only knew you for 3months. I so longed to watch you grow up and become a milk goat. I held you for hours crying when grandpa died and many painful days after, I loved when you would look up at me with those eyes that read "I'm hungry", the many times you jumped on the counter tops and dining room table knocking my school books and dishes everywhere... I wish you could of made more memories! But I will cherish all the ones we did.

I went out to the barn when I didn't hear bellas cries to greet me I knew something was wrong... Zimmy saw you with your head down stretched out and hooves out... I hoped maybe you pulling a scare on me but as he went to touch you and not even a flinch I knew you were gone... You were still a bit warm but had been dead for at least an hour... I'm devastated! 

Everyone I will post more on what I think happened but not right now... I'm just to sad.


----------



## promiseacres (Nov 30, 2018)

sorry!


----------



## Rammy (Nov 30, 2018)

So sorry. I hope you find out what happened.


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 30, 2018)

So sorry TAH... Tough loss. Hope you can determine what happened so you can prevent it from happening to another.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Nov 30, 2018)

That is such a difficult thing to face and endure.....we are here for ya, when ya need support.....


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Nov 30, 2018)

so sorry


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 30, 2018)

Very sorry


----------



## farmerjan (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## Bruce (Dec 1, 2018)

How horrible TAH! Bad enough to lose one you know is ill, but this is much harder


----------



## TAH (Dec 2, 2018)

Thank you all for the Condolences! 

I'm doing well just really sad. 

I'm pretty sure she choked to death... When I found her she was laying on her side with cud all over her mouth and nose area. I had just wormed, Normal pellets, Bright eyed, eating good, bouncing, etc. No broken bones, smashed marks. So really sad.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 2, 2018)

Sometimes there are things that are completly out of our control that occur because they are the actions of the animal for whatever the reason. We tend to lay the blame on our neglect or lack of thoughtfulness and ability to prevent an injury or even the loss of an animal. Sometimes animals do crazy things while unattended that simply can't be avoided or noticed by us. You are very attentive, loving, and caring for all your animals and it is an absolute shame to have lost one so close and dear to you.....but, ya shouldn't blame yourself or punish yourself to any great degree....sometimes things just happen and we have to continue to enjoy the memories and let the pain and sorrow fade.......


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 2, 2018)

I am so sorry TAH


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Dec 7, 2018)

So sorry about your loss! It never gets easier!!


----------



## TAH (Dec 7, 2018)

Well, I forgot about the earthquake! 

It was a shaker but we are all totally fine. Had a few friends in anchorage area that got some damage but no one I know was hurt. 

Here a few photos for those that haven't seen. All off the internet. 









Mostly road damage and a few rock slides but most are already repaired. 

The aftershocks were crazy but not to much to do anything...Just kept us on edge. 

Still no snow... Just raining buckets and 40degrees outside.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 7, 2018)

Glad y'all weren't affected by it, but I sure wouldn't have wished to be in the red vehicle.....


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 7, 2018)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Glad y'all weren't affected by it, but I sure wouldn't have wished to be in the red vehicle.....


Agree!


----------



## Bruce (Dec 7, 2018)

TAH said:


> Well, I forgot about the earthquake!


Easy to forget about such a small thing! 

Yeah that looked bad. Apparently no one hurt though?


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Dec 7, 2018)

Earthquates scare me, tornatos petrified  me, hurricanes...at least we have time to prepare


----------



## farmerjan (Dec 7, 2018)

WOW, just wow..... Glad you weren't adversely affected by the earthquake.   Wonder how they will get that red car off/out of there.... I'd have been scared senseless.....


----------



## Rammy (Dec 7, 2018)

Probably get a tow truck with a boom arm or whatever their called to lift it out. Love watching Highway thru Hell. Its about the towing industy in Canada. Amazing how they get some of those vehicles out of tight spots.


----------



## TAH (Jan 2, 2019)

Good morning you all! 

Life is good... Just busy! 

Been super busy with 25inches of snow we were plowing, shoveling, and working really hard with pulling feed down to the barn, and making sure all the buildings were shoveled... Little tip, better to not have 9buildings that need shoveled. 

Also, we are working on plans on what to grow in the greenhouse and in the outside garden this year (I can finally say this year), it will be lots of salad mixes but we also will be doing a huge garden for our self's to can and put up for winter! So pretty exiting! 

Also figuring out kidding situation's... The barn just isn't big enough for anymore stalls so plan is once march hits we are going to chop there main pen into 2sections and then fence and outside area so they aren't so trapped trapped. But also if the snow melts early they will be moved completely to the fenced area up by the house so we will see. 

We decided to go ahead and breed 1 more Doe... Drift! I am thrilled that dad finally decided I could, this is the 1 Doe I am allowed to retain from! 

I've been headache free for just under six weeks! I am so grateful! 

We had a wonderful new year. 

My phone is flaring up with typing so will try to stop in soon.


----------



## farmerjan (Jan 2, 2019)

So glad to hear your updates.  That is great about the headaches not flaring up anymore so far.  Hope that continues. 
So how's the long winters?   I think that you are all home schooled right?  So at least no worries about getting out to a bus!!!!  Has the weather been real cold?  Is this the biggest snow you have had?  
One question I have wondered about.  Are there farmers that actually grow hay up there? Does the weather allow for that?  Otherwise, you have to truck it in?  Because there are alot of months that they have to have hay to eat.  It has got to be expensive.  Just curious.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 2, 2019)

TAH said:


> Little tip, better to not have 9 buildings that need shoveled.


Or if you have them, also have a snow blower to clear them out.

Happy 2019 TAH!


----------



## TAH (Jan 3, 2019)

farmerjan said:


> So glad to hear your updates.  That is great about the headaches not flaring up anymore so far.  Hope that continues.
> So how's the long winters?   I think that you are all home schooled right?  So at least no worries about getting out to a bus!!!!  Has the weather been real cold?  Is this the biggest snow you have had?
> One question I have wondered about.  Are there farmers that actually grow hay up there? Does the weather allow for that?  Otherwise, you have to truck it in?  Because there are alot of months that they have to have hay to eat.  It has got to be expensive.  Just curious.


Well, winter roughly starts around mid November all the thru to end of march. So 4-5 months. This winter has been exstremly mild, usually we get 5-6feet of snow but this last 2years have only been about 2-3feet. It is pretty cold at times and then really warm also... Just today's ago it was 40d and raining but the week before was down to 16d so it really is hard to say for sure... Now most of February is when it is coldest till mid march. 

We get all our hay here... There are quite a few farmers here that grow hay but it has to depend a lot of the weather. So like this year was one of the best years yet... They were baling hay all the way till September. Unlike last year where almost half of the hay was shipped up. When we get hay here we pay roughly 9bucks a bale (60pound square) of 170bucks for round bales (850+pounds). Which is what most hay runs at. 

We go thru 8round bales thru the winter and one ton of Brome pellets. All of which is grown here in delta junction. For 8goats.

The Farm in delta junction that we get all our feed from has been working really hard to put together a hay mix that will grow here well... So this year they have a Timothy, brome, fescue, and alfalfa mix that the are going to try. Very excited to see how this works for them... They have worked so hard for this. 

We also get barley, oats, peas, for our chickens and goats from this farm... We get our hay from the peninsula.  

It is expensive but not as bad as I expected... Atleast we can keep our animals well fed even with it being spendy.


----------



## farmerjan (Jan 3, 2019)

WOW, I am impressed on the farming capabilities.  I guess that the very long days helps to make things grow better/quicker.  I have heard about the vegetables growing fast and big.  
I know fescue is grown in alot of places.  But find out if they are using a "neutral endophyte" type fescue.  The old standby, Kentucky 31, has an infectious endophyte that is in it, and it can cause abortion in pregnant animals.  Also, they don't like the taste of it for grazing, until after it has been hit with frost when the starches turn to sugars.  I HATE fescue.... but the new strain, and MAX Q is one, has shown some real promise.  There is an endophyte free fescue, don't know a name off hand,  and it is safe for anything to eat and I think is more palatable.... however it is not as hardy and the plot will get infested with the old infected K-31 if it is in proximity.  They say that it does stand up pretty well to rotational grazing, but just doesn't last as long.  It can be especially toxic to mares in foal... and cattle have been known to abort.  Don't know about sheep or goats.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 3, 2019)

I planted some of the neutral endophyte seed and found that it is something I won't plant again.  My farm center contact told me as much but it didn't do well in a mixed grass field.  He referred me to a farm that was experimenting with it and they had a field that had everything killed off - it did fairly well but didn't hold up to even light grazing.  It may just be that our climate isn't favorable for that grass so I don't know.


----------



## farmerjan (Jan 3, 2019)

@Mike CHS  you might be too warm for it.  From what I am hearing it does better in cooler climates.  But, like many things, it is fairly new and really, anything is better than endophyte infected fescue in my opinion.  If you are just running steers, or feeder heifers, something that won't be pregnant, then it is okay.  But fescue is funny, and I just don't like it.  Personal thing.


----------



## TAH (Mar 30, 2019)

Good morning everyone! 

I have been super busy... Getting ready for mom to go back to work, dad starts work in May, kidding season have started, school, and the long list goes on... But I am doing good, so far I have had enough energy to keep up with life and no headaches!  I have gone 5months with almost no headaches... I still get them if I am not careful of over work myself but I am doing way better! 

Daisy kidded 4days ago with 2 beautiful doelings! 




Tabby was due 28th but still no signs but this morning she is looking off so we will see what's going on... Hopefully kids will be on the ground soon and everything will go smoothly. 

Stella is up next in just 5days and then Maybell in 9days... Then a 2 months break before Drift is due 6/13/19. 

I decided last minute to breed sugar... If she took then she is due 8/9/19. 

We ended up with there being a huge mold problem in this house... We are going to send in a mold test in a week but we getting it under control now. But because of the mold issue we were seriously debating building a new place, anyway we have decided to move forward with this place still but it is going to take a lot more than we expected... Dad knows more so I will try to dig up his paper where he has written down everything that will need done. 

I know the attic doesn't have enough vents and isn't insulated right so when it got really cold the condisation frozen but then when it warmed up and melted the whole ceiling was dripping wet... Which lead to mold growth. 

Spring is in full... Trees have buds, grass is growing, and it is sunny for over a week now... So that means lots of outside work being done! Monday we are going to be doing a HUGE burn pile, and another shed is being destroyed (rotten and leaks like crazy), and this year we get to have a garden! 

Dad's been tilling the soil in the greenhouse and around. Also, getting ready to put in a raspberry and stawberry patch. 

With summer here some very interesting people have been arriving in town... Drugs and theft are a huge problem here so we have been being extra careful... But thankfully our neighbors are all very kind and watch out for anything out of the norm. Just not the coolest thing when you here of cars, bikes, house, being sotlen of broken into. Dogs are on full guard. 

Molly is being such a good girl with the new kids... Last year when Bella was born she was just so excited but a bit to excited. This winter she has grown up a lot! Not so puppy like anymore... Although only 18 months I can't wait till she is 2. Boaz seemed to change so much in his second year in life! 

Boaz is 6 years old... Never thought time would go by so fast with that goofy dog. He was just 9months when we got him. Over 5  years. 

And yesterday we added 3 little pets to the homestead... Nigerian Dwarf wethers. One of my dad's friends was rehoming them so yesterday we went to look at them... It turns out it was more of a rescue but they were liked just they didnt know how to care for them at all! They have been feeling fruit and veggies there whole lives (they have had them since they were 12weeks), 2 have a bout of hoof rot, all have lice, they need wormed, etc... Their pen was just filthy! Last night I got them Hay... I don't think i have ever seen goats so happy for Hay and fresh water. 

Anyway, we will see how they turn out after being in quarantine. 

I will get pictures in a little bit! 

Also, me and my sister have been saving up for a horse for quite a while now... It seems like we may be able to get one at the end of the summer. We have already started searching for a horse as there aren't very many in Alaska so it will take a bit... But there is someone local who have 8 horses. She does trail rides during the summer for tourist but this year is her  last year so she is already looking for homes for her horses. We have our eye out on a few... Anyway, we will see but it is a dream come true to own a horse! 

I have finished dinner now and have to get back to our crazy day but I will pop on in a bit with pictures of the new arrivals!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 30, 2019)

So good to hear from ya, and really glad that the headaches have eased for ya....I know ya are really Glad!!........the goats are very cute and adorable.........sorry bout the mold, but don't be discouraged....the problem can be fixed and should be much cheaper than building a whole new house........that would be neat if ya do get a horse!!.....


----------



## Bruce (Mar 31, 2019)

TAH said:


> have gone 5months with almost no headaches..


You have no idea how happy I am to hear that! 



TAH said:


> Spring is in full... Trees have buds, grass is growing,


Seems a little unfair! I had to go WAY south to find growing green stuff.


----------



## TAH (Apr 4, 2019)

My favorite little dude! Named Tasty!




And all three... From left to right is- Homer, Tasty, and Rufus. 



We will most likely be rehoming Rufus after they are in quarantine and free of lice/parasites, etc. We really only need 2 little wethers but we will see. 

So far plans are companion animals but I would like to do a bit of training with them... Maybe teach them to pull a cart.


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 4, 2019)

It may just be the camera angle but they seem to be chunky little things.


----------



## TAH (Apr 4, 2019)

Mike CHS said:


> It may just be the camera angle but they seem to be chunky little things.


Oh, no it isn't the angle... They are chunky little monkeys. They are on Hay and a but of Chaffhay/brome pellets. 

When we went to go get them they were being fed potatoes, tomatoes, grapes, cabbage, beets, etc. And some type of chicken feed looking stuff. They couldn't get me a name of the feed (whatever they found at the feed store, I guess.


----------



## Bruce (Apr 5, 2019)

They might be healthier at your house.


----------



## TAH (Apr 7, 2019)

Caught Mr Homer in there bin I put brome pellets in... Pretty cute and silly. The picture is a bit hard to see as I took it thru the kitchen window to not make him move.


----------



## TAH (Apr 7, 2019)

And we are now up to 4kids. 

Stella kidded yesterday afternoon with 1buckling and 1doeling. 

I am in love with the little boy! But sadly he is not being retained. The doelings is being retained. 

Dasiys little white girl is being retained... Named Naomi! Little brown one is name, little miss! 

Little

 boy. 
Little girl


----------



## TAH (Apr 7, 2019)

Maybell is showing signs of getting close... Due date is in 3days. 

Tabby is still hanging out on me but it is possible she got breed on a later date... I was so sure she didn't come back into heat tho. I dunno.


----------



## Bruce (Apr 7, 2019)

TAH said:


> Caught Mr Homer in there bin I put brome pellets in..


Maybe he is food aggressive. YOU can't eat it if I'm lying on it


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 7, 2019)

That sure does look like a Full lap to me!!....and such little Cuties they are......


----------



## TAH (Apr 8, 2019)

Maybell kidded withwith  bucklings. 

Will get pictures in the morning.


----------



## TAH (Apr 10, 2019)

Pictures of Maybells boys! 

It was dark out so not the best pictures.


----------



## TAH (Apr 10, 2019)

Got pretty sick Sunday evening and all of Monday. But this morning I felt better again. 

Tabby still hasn't kidded but it seems I got the date wrong... She was with Jake for an extra month. She would stop nursing off of the other goats so I just left her in with him. But I could've been so sure she did come back into heat. although kinda strange as she did go into what seemed like pre labor but I dunno.


----------



## Bruce (Apr 10, 2019)

Sorry you weren't feeling well, but glad you are better today. How are the migraines?


----------



## TAH (Apr 16, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Sorry you weren't feeling well, but glad you are better today. How are the migraines?


I am still dealing with migraines frequently but I can almost always know when I am about to get one so I can usually wait it out better than trying to still do things and work myself out of steam.


----------



## TAH (Apr 16, 2019)

We have been super busy cleaning up outside... Taking a lot of trash run! Still can't believe how much trash there still is... Last year we rented 4 huge dumpsters and filled them... Yet there is still more trash.Getting ready to finish taking down the side of the barn that collaped in 2016 and then fence an area for the goats to have an area outside (goats have been stalled all winter).

Baby goats are getting big. I recently moved them outside during the day...


 


Been in quarantine for almost a month now but they will be out in 2 more weeks.
But anyway they are doing good. Fat and happy. They need a bit of training... They refuse to walk on a leash, lots of bad habits such as pawing, biting, and rubbing there heads on me.  Yeah, that doesn't fly at our house.
Caught them laying in the sun... 


 



Jake is growing like a weed and about to turn 1 may 5th. I can't say how much I love my buck! He is such a good boy, he walks right by me on a collar, stands still for hoof trimming, etc.

He is such a pretty boy.


 

 
Molly is doing great... She is much more better behaved now that I actually have something for her to do! She has been in with the wethers in the front paddock (1/4acre). And absolutely loves them. I was never sure if she would find her liking the goats but  yesterday she spent a good 6hours with them and I could just tell she was so content.

I really can't wait till the property is settled so we can start fencing or whole property. She doesn't wander but she will go into the road and just hangout... Which doesn't work for me. So it is really nice to see her happy and content with our situation right now.

Here is a picture of mollyollypollywog... I had just caught her in the trash... Naughty dog.


 



I will try to get some photos of some projects we have going and the progress.


----------



## TAH (Apr 18, 2019)

I don't know if I mentioned we got another cat... Our friends were rehoming a male 7year old gray Tabby. He is one of the best cats I have ever had... I am not a cat person but I literally LOVE this cat! Almost every morning I get greeted with a very sweet pur! 

You can see I have frizzy hair... Farm hair but I care.


----------



## TAH (Apr 18, 2019)

Omg, I can't believe she was that small!


----------



## TAH (Apr 18, 2019)

A story of mollyollypollywog I thought you all would enjoy. 

Molly dog achieved hero status yesterday. Baby uggar made for the stairs in a dash for freedom (with Shy in pursuit), he made it about 6 stairs high then tottered. Right as uggar started falling backward Molly moved to action. She raced past Shy, reaching uggar just in time, stopping him from falling and then holding him there until sissy could get him. I am very thankful to the Lord. Molly is not known for being clear or decisive except when food is involved so this was somewhat out of character.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 18, 2019)

That's fantastic!  You go Molly!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 18, 2019)

Good job Molly!!!


----------



## TAH (May 15, 2019)

These past few days have been hard! Last week we found out my adopted grandma has terminal cancer, we were told we had about 2-3months left but sadly she passed away last night. We sad our goodbyes day before yesterday... That was one of the hardest things I have had to do!

Grandma was a beautiful person! ❤️ I will miss her smile when I had done something right and her frown when I had done something wrong. She always was so sweet and compassionate, loving, kind, in such a beautiful way!

Grandma is one of the strongest and most beautiful people I had ever met! She will be missed by all her adopted Grandkids!

She never did have any grandkids but she loved many as her own! And I am forever grateful to have been called one of her own!

When ever I did something wrong she would walk over and say "shame on you"... Wich rhymes with my full name so kinda funny. But then whenever I had done something for her she would always just give that sweet grandma smile and say "well done my Missy shey"!

You're Missy shey will always love  and miss you!


----------



## Bruce (May 15, 2019)

I "liked" your post only for the obvious love in it. I'm sorry you lost yet another special person in your life.


----------



## TAH (May 17, 2019)

Bruce said:


> I "liked" your post only for the obvious love in it. I'm sorry you lost yet another special person in your life.


Thank you bruce!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (May 17, 2019)

I know the losses seem like it is never ending, right now for ya.....ya have traveled a rough patch of road, but there is a lull coming for ya and life will get better for ya....life is full of ups and downs and setbacks and it is those that recover fairly quickly that navigate the rougher waters much better....we can't change the Father's plan or will....so, we can't be responsible for the natural course of life of others....we just have to accept and deal with their absence as we continue to move forward....be strong and stay above the "waterline".....


----------



## TAH (Jul 20, 2019)

Sorry, it has been so long since I have updated on anything! We have been so busy and dealing with a lot of problems with the house/property... We could use some prayer on making the right decision on what we are going to do (I will update as I can). 

But on a good note we have all been doing really good and getting lots of work done, getting caught on school work, oh and fishing, picking lots of wild blueberry's, salmon Berries and putting them in the freezer! Going to try to make jam soon. We did manage to get a decent garden planted! Tomatoes, peas, potatoes, kale, spinach, salad mixes, lots of lettuce, beets, radishes, turnips, etc. So always my happy place to go down and pick food to cook with! 

The goats are all doing good. Jake (our buck) just turned a year old last month and he just passed up 149lbs this past week. Drift kidded with a single buckling June 28th! And sugar is due in less than 3weeks. Dad finally said yes to me being able to keep 2 of this year's kid crops... Naomi and Nadia! Will post pictures of both soon. 

We ended up getting 28quail that will soon be laying so that is cool! 

I will try to stay around a bit more often and now I just got so much catching up!


----------



## TAH (Jul 20, 2019)

Jake and his little naughty sidekick "Tasty"!


 
Tasty is one of the naughtiest goats I have ever had but he is also the sweetest! 

Jake is a beast!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jul 20, 2019)

Sorry to hear there are still "difficulties" there with the property and house.........really, really, Really Glad to hear from ya.......the few pics ya posted really look Wonderful!!....and Love the guineas.........hurry back when ya can, and give us the "details"...........hope your headaches have stayed away.....and the garden sounds like ya have done really well this year....ya have "crossed" many "hurdles" in that time....


----------



## Bruce (Jul 22, 2019)

TAH said:


> I will try to stay around a bit more often and now I just got so much catching up!


Understandable! With such a long winter you definitely need to make the most of your summer.


----------



## TAH (Jul 25, 2019)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Sorry to hear there are still "difficulties" there with the property and house.........really, really, Really Glad to hear from ya.......the few pics ya posted really look Wonderful!!....and Love the guineas.........hurry back when ya can, and give us the "details"...........hope your headaches have stayed away.....and the garden sounds like ya have done really well this year....ya have "crossed" many "hurdles" in that time....


Yeah, it is hard because with there being difficulties it is hard not knowing exactly what is going to happen... But after August 5th I should be able to share more. 

I love the guineas too... There such funny little birds!


----------



## TAH (Jul 27, 2019)

Yesterday I decided to get my mind off of whats going on and try something new, so I made Fire Weed jam... It tasted so good! Me and mom had some on our toast this morning... Definitely making more and canning it! I tried sweetening it with stevia and it tasted good but am going to try honey next time. Also, Salmonberry's are in full swing so going to pick some of them and start putting them in the freezer, make jam, and maybe try some type of sauce with them. Next week blueberries are going to get ripe and also high bush cranberries! Going to have lots of fun trying new things this year! 

I still can't say to much about what is happening or what the next step in life is but the plans look like we need to start downsizing on everything so we can be ready for the next chapter in life. Which sadly this means finding new homes for a of our goats and chickens. 

I have 17 goats and I need to under 10 before September.  I have decided to find new homes for Rufus and Homer, Maybell, and all but 2 of this years kids. So that leaves me with Stella, Drift, Sugar, Rose, Daisy, Naomi, Nadia, Jake and Tasty... So 9 total. 

The chickens I will just sell in one shot around end of September. 

A little throw back to projects we have been working on or have finished...

The quail pen... Just a typical cattle panel pen, it is 8x8 feet all the way around. 



 

 

Oh and I really can't believe I didn't mention this project but anyway here is what we have been up to. 

Microgreens! 

 

 

 



We started growing them for locals but we now have them in 8 restaurants! I just posted pictures of the peas and sunflowers but we having 7 different plants growing... Peas, sunflower, pak Choi, Brussels sprouts, radish, basic salad mix, and spicy salad mix.

And just because she is the best little friend anyone could ever have!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jul 27, 2019)

Sorry to hear there are more "changes" coming, but I would trust your mom and dad to make the best decision for the family and give them support with it.....there are many "chapters" ahead of ya and I know ya will grow and mature into a fine Lady and be much stronger for the "experiences" that ya "overcome".....she has sure come a loong way too!!...I can't believe she has grown so much, and Fast....still has those lovely eyes....


----------



## Bruce (Jul 28, 2019)

I too am sorry to hear there is yet more upheaval in your life, I hope it goes as smoothly as possible.


----------



## TAH (Aug 1, 2019)

Well, tomorrow we are looking at 2 houses. I am actually very excited! 

House 1 is a 4/bed, 2/bath home that is 1750sqf. It has a shop and 4.69 acres. This house need some work but is exactly in the area we want to be. 

House 2 is a 4/bed, 3bath home that is 2350sqf. And has 9.76acres. I am most excited to see this home. 

Will share more tomorrow and if we actually do end up considering them I will share pictures.


----------



## Bruce (Aug 1, 2019)

Given the size of your family, all other things with the houses being equal, I think the larger one would be a better fit. Of course the extra 5 acres would be great for the livestock.


----------



## TAH (Aug 6, 2019)

Just realized I hadn't updated! 

Well, house 1 is a no go... Way to much work needed for us at this time I our crazy lives. And the land was not very doable for a big garden or livestock. 

House 2 we didn't end up looking at as the Real estate agent would get back to us but we may still try to go see it. 

We decided to look at what would be best for our situation at this time and so we are going to rent a home for a time being. 

I am so thankful for the farming community here in AK... I was able to find a place to board all of our goats for as long as we need. ❤️ The lady that offered has 25plus years experience with goats and other livestock and our herd gets 40acres to run free on so I am just so thankful for that to be taken care of. And I can visit them often! 

We also found a place for us to rent just down the road from where we live! We told our cousins we are moving and they offered there 4bed 3bath home to homes until March which is perfect! Because if things go to plan we will be looking to close on a place by January. 

With us and the goats having a place it has taken a lot of stress from the whole situation! I am just so thankful! 

A huge thing even thru all the stress I have only had 2 headaches.

Also, with us waiting a few months before we have to buy a place we can search around some more and see what else comes up on the market before making a decision! As September-november are when a lot of people leave AK. 

We will be out of the house by October 1.


----------



## Bruce (Aug 7, 2019)

Glad your headaches are rare!!
Any info on why you have to move after doing all the work on the house? If I'm prying, I apologize.


----------



## TAH (Aug 7, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Glad your headaches are rare!!
> Any info on why you have to move after doing all the work on the house? If I'm prying, I apologize.


As you all know my uncle wanted us to have the house after he passed well, it turns out now that the family that is involved in this whole thing are not willing to work with us. 

We have been told there is some $$$$ that is needed but they won't tell us what and there has been a lot of dishonesty thru the whole thing! 

For our family it just isn't worth fighting for... Not to mention my uncle didn't have a will. 

It is mostly sad to see how family can treat each other this way over some property! 

According to them we really haven't done anything to clean up or fix really anything. It really is sad.


----------



## TAH (Aug 7, 2019)

Sometimes the best thing to do is to move on and to forgive! I am hoping eventually when we are out of this whole mess we can just get to know them as family.


----------



## Bruce (Aug 8, 2019)

TAH said:


> It is mostly sad to see how family can treat each other this way over some property!
> 
> According to them we really haven't done anything to clean up or fix really anything. It really is sad.


Very sad  It's all about greed and entitlement. If they don't think you've done anything to the property maybe they need to see some of the pictures you have posted. I'm sure there was more done since then. They owe your family money for the work you've done.


----------



## TAH (Sep 17, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Very sad  It's all about greed and entitlement. If they don't think you've done anything to the property maybe they need to see some of the pictures you have posted. I'm sure there was more done since then. They owe your family money for the work you've done.


Right now they are just happy that they got what they wanted... For us to be off the property and did work for them. So yes, very sad but a huge relief for us to not be involved anymore!


----------



## Baymule (Sep 17, 2019)

Thanks for the update! Are you still able to grow the microgreens? Hope y’all find the right place for the family.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 17, 2019)

I certainly know first hand just how others can turn on ya, but even though it is difficult it is best to let the water flow under the bridge and move on, not looking back....there will surely be a brighter road ahead and ya will be better off for it......


----------



## TAH (Sep 17, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Thanks for the update! Are you still able to grow the microgreens? Hope y’all find the right place for the family.


We actually just finished last week for the season but plan to start back up in spring.  So far we moved last night over to our new home for the next 6months while we look for a place to call home... We have 4 houses we really like just dad and mom are waiting another month or two to catch up on everything and for dad to find the right job.


----------



## TAH (Sep 17, 2019)

I can how ever share some of the houses we are looking at.


----------



## TAH (Sep 17, 2019)

*3 bd2 ba3,3280sqf*
*Endless possibilities on over 17 acres! Huge home with tons of storage throughout.  Unique octagon shapes throughout this home.  Bonus octagon work shop/tool shed is plumbed and has electricity.  All appliances stay. Home is move-in ready!!*

*This home is definitely our favorite and best fit. *


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 17, 2019)

That's a pretty cool place!!


----------



## Baymule (Sep 17, 2019)

I love that place!! What beautiful woodwork!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 17, 2019)

That is Awesome!!........after seeing and hearing all the work your dad did, was doing, and had left to do at that old place.....I bet he is grinning like a cheshire cat after seeing that place.....I know I would be........


----------



## promiseacres (Sep 18, 2019)

Prayers on your house search! That place looks awesome!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 18, 2019)

When we were pushed into a situatuon to relocate and change jobs, schools, life in general, back in March, it was a complete Divine act that it was accomplished by our end of June deadline and both the job and property were established at the same time. I commuted abt a month while my new job and severance overlapped. The new job gave me a week off to move. It was a difficult period, but it is obvious God had His hand all over it.

Joseph had to be sold into slavery and then go to prison to enter Pharaoh's service and become second in charge of all Egypt. Stay strong in your Faith and whatever or wherever you go, He will be with you.


----------



## TAH (Sep 29, 2019)

These past few days have been hard! I don't want to say anything but I could really use some encouragement. I am a mess an emotional wreck, my whole family is having a hard time! Everything just seems to be going so I just am at a breaking point. 

Life just seems so cruel right now! People can be so hurtful! 

My parents have handled this better than I could even imagine! From just being here for us kids to doing everything in their power to show us the right way. I just be more grateful! 

I don't want to give to much information out but right now at literally the worst time no work has worked out for dad. With now having to board the goats I don't think it is possible.

They were the literally the last thing we have that we were holding on to hoping it would work out. I get it we have been thru so much and seemed as tho everything would work out, when last minute it goes completely upside down. I know you all know how much those goats mean to me! God bless my dads heart he was willing to not mention a word and do everything possible to keep them until it just isn't. He is such an amazing dad! 

And those involved just don't care at all... Thankfully after October first we are done dealing with them. 

I could just use a lot of prayer and encouragement. I am generally a pretty positive person but after 3years of just hard times I have come to wits end. 

I really want to thank you all for being here for me! I have my family, friends and you all are Def included!❤


----------



## TAH (Sep 29, 2019)

We haven't made the actual decion to sell the goats yet but I am just praying and hoping I won't have to.


----------



## Bruce (Sep 29, 2019)

I'm really sorry your troubles are continuing. I agree, you and the family have surmounted trial after trial ever since you moved up to AK. I hope some work comes your Dad's way soon, what is his field? 

We are here for you


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 29, 2019)

Oh No!!........it will get better when ya "nail down" a place to fit the "criteria" that is needed for the family's needs.....finding income is of high "importance", most of the time, so ya may have to "move" to a job.....but, at that point things do get better.....just as ya know now, having gone thru a similar situation going to Alaska.....ya can overcome this too....if it comes to that....ya are older now and your reactions will affect your siblings that look up to ya.....the best thing is to let your parents know they have your support and ya are willing to do what needs to be done.....you'll always have my support!!.....that is the best thing ya can do is to just tell em, I promise ya it will touch em like ya wouldn't even imagine...


----------



## farmerjan (Sep 29, 2019)

Thoughts and prayers going your way.  I hope that things will get better for your family.


----------



## promiseacres (Sep 29, 2019)

Praying TAH!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Sep 29, 2019)

Sending  and prayers for you and your family


----------



## Mike CHS (Sep 29, 2019)

Sending ours for you and family. I'm truly sorry you have been tested this much so early in life but hopefully, it will just make you stronger.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 29, 2019)

Big hugs to you. Praying for better times for you and family and your amazing Dad.


----------



## TAH (Oct 11, 2019)

Thank you all so much... I can't say how many times I have come back and Read all the comments! 

I have gotten past the ruff and things are starting to look up... It is hard to try to keep a positive good outlook when in the thick of it. The rest of the family is doing well... Getting thru everything together makes it so much better than just by myself! So grateful for them. I was able to come to a good number with the goats and am keeping 5 of our favs. 3 does my buck and his buddy. 

After moving to the cabin we are still right across from the house so we are going to find a place to rent were we will be moving.  We have moved 5times in 3years.  really can't wait to find a place to call home! 

Me and boaz... Such a sweet pup. Molly didn't want to be on the seat in the car... She is pretty scared so she likes to hide under the seat.  still working on overcoming that fear... Getting better just not there yet.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Oct 11, 2019)

What a SWEET picture of  you and your dog


----------



## Bruce (Oct 11, 2019)

TAH said:


> Me and boaz


Beautiful picture. 5 times in 3 years is true stress. Heck ONE move in years is stressful.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 13, 2019)

Bless you and your family. I am praying that y’all find your home and can get settled in, to stay!


----------



## misfitmorgan (Nov 15, 2019)

Any updates TAH? Hope you guys got a place.


----------



## TAH (Nov 15, 2019)

misfitmorgan said:


> Any updates TAH? Hope you guys got a place.


Hi, I will give a update later tonight.  We are doing well tho and may have a few different options to pick from as far as finding a place.


----------



## TAH (Nov 28, 2019)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!!! I hope you all have a blessed day!

I'm sorry I didn't give a update like I said I would... That night I had to get some school work done and then it was chaos from there. The next day mom had to be rushed into the hospital and flown to Anchorage for surgery, mom and dad had to stay two days so of course the kids were all having a hard time so not much sleep. We only slept maybe 6 hours in two days... Me and older sis. Mom is recovering well from the surgery and things are sorta back into a routine. 

If mom had waited an extra day she could have died which has been hard on me. Just knowing it could have been worse has hit me a bit hard. It has brought up lots of pain I have healed from. The holiday season is hard on me, we always had it with relatives and those we loved this year nearly all those people are gone, especially now that my uncle and aunts have caused a lot of pain and are not involved with much of anything. 

The first year here papa got hurt the night of thanks giving (which him fall was the down fall in his health), 2017 without papa, uncle Steve, my aunt, 2018 without Adopted Grandpa, Grandpa Billy, and now 2019 without Adopted Grandma. And to top it all off day before yesterday I got a message from the lady we board our goats with she had to put down Jake due to him having a punchered rumen, I will miss that goat more then ever! What hurts worse is i haven't gotten to see them for almost two months. He was definitely my favorite goat out of the herd. 

So all around I am just kinda feeling down. 

But there are still good things happening... We have found a house with 10acres that we love and are hopefully going to start the process in end of December. The house is small (1000sqf) and needs some work but it is in the exact area we want to live and the property is perfect for us and our animals. There is also a creek on back side of property. So praying everything goes as planned!  If we do get this place some reno is coming, it needs new flooring throughout, new paint, we will redo the kitchen, and add a lot of storage. 

My health is doing good, haven't even had a migraine for 3weeks so that is good. 

We are going to nana's and two of my cousins will be there so that will be fun and I am going to enjoy the rest of today! 

Got to get started in pies... I got pie duty?!?! Which I have never really made pie so we will see how this goes... I will post pictures once done.


----------



## TAH (Nov 28, 2019)

Pictures of the day I brought Jake home! Man I already miss him like crazy! 

And so thankful I retained his daughter... She even looks like him. Last picture is of her. 

T


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Nov 28, 2019)

....hopefully things will get better soon for you


----------



## farmerjan (Nov 28, 2019)

As hard as it seems, you still have alot to be thankful for.... number one is that your mom is home and recovering well.  2nd, you have maybe found and will be able to get the house that will suit what you all want to do.  And you know there are others, sometimes it is hard to see it from the more difficult things that tend to hide the good things. 
I hope that you were all able to  enjoy having your Thanksgiving with your own immediate family and could find things for all to be thankful for.  I am sure thankful that my "episode" with my eyes seems to have turned out to be simply a pinched nerve at the time, and that my son's fall and subsequent broken femur/hip is healing.  It could have been a broken back or neck or worse.  
Much as I get aggravated, and grumble sometimes, there are still so many things that I look around and can be thankful for. 
It is great that with all this stress, you haven't had any headaches. I think that is a GREAT achievement!!!!!


----------



## Baymule (Nov 29, 2019)

I am glad that your Mom is ok now. You have lost many beloved family members, that can be hard to deal with. Thanksgiving is more than eating turkey and all the trimmings, it is a day to reflect and thank God for our many Blessings. Sounds like you have a good handle on that. 

Really sorry about your goat, at least you have his daughter. The house and 10 acres sound good, I'll be praying for you and your family that it becomes yours. 

Good to hear from you!


----------



## TAH (Dec 2, 2019)

Had a really good time at nanas. And was really able to to just calm down and enjoy the day. Which I definitely needed. 

After coming home from nanas I found one of my notebooks in which I had written in about papa, grandpa Billy, and adopted grandpa. It was a sweet reminder about them! I am grateful I found it that night! 

Jumped back into school today and got almost done when little sister needed someone to watch cricket while she cleaned her cage. So I finished up with a buddy.


----------



## TAH (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas everyone!!! I hope you all are having a wonderful day! ❤





We finally got snow yesterday... First snow to stick this year. Pictures will come soon. Snow is so magical!


----------



## farmerjan (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas to you too.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 26, 2019)

Beautiful picture - glad you had a relaxing Christmas!


----------



## Bruce (Dec 26, 2019)

Hi @TAH, I hope you and your family had a good Christmas. How is the housing situation?


----------



## TAH (Dec 27, 2019)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Beautiful picture - glad you had a relaxing Christmas!


Thank you, I hope you had a relaxing Christmas too!


----------



## TAH (Dec 27, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Hi @TAH, I hope you and your family had a good Christmas. How is the housing situation?


Hi, we did have a good Christmas, Today my aunt and cousin are coming over so that will be fun. 

Housing is still up in the air but we are getting in contact with a real estate agent next week. So progress!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 27, 2019)

Merry Christmas and hope for a new house in the New Year!


----------



## TAH (Jan 3, 2020)

Baymule said:


> Merry Christmas and hope for a new house in the New Year!


Late Merry Christmas and Happy New year to you!


----------



## TAH (Jan 25, 2020)

Last night I made the decision to find a new home for our whole herd. My heart is torn but I feel that I am making the right decision. This was most definitely the hardest decision for me to make, they are one of the last things I have Left from the homestead. They got me thru so much, daisy, rose, sugar, drift, Nadia, tasty, and Jake. I Will miss them terribly but I can see life is taking a different direction and it is the right next step to take. 

I have a lot more to share tomorrow!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## TAH (Jan 26, 2020)

Happy Sunday! 

I ended up getting really busy yesterday but today is supposed to be a calm day for me (which I need) so I will give an update.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 26, 2020)

TAH said:


> Happy Sunday!
> 
> I ended up getting really busy yesterday but today is supposed to be a calm day for me (which I need) so I will give an update.


Hoping the transition goes smoothly for you and the goaties...glad you feel it is the RIGHT decision for the future!


----------



## TAH (Jan 27, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Hoping the transition goes smoothly for you and the goaties...glad you feel it is the RIGHT decision for the future!


Thank you!


----------



## TAH (Jan 27, 2020)

Woke up to the water pipes frozen yesterday morning and 3 Kids sick so missed church. Got water back on after 8hours and everyone is feeling good this morning. 🙃 So yesterday did not to we planned.

Dad got a really good job here in town so instead of  moving to the other side of the peninsula we are staying here. With us staying we have 2 months before we have to move from our current house we are renting. We are going to still buy and hopefully we find something soon.

It is hard still being in the same town but I think with getting a place to call home and being able to settle down will really make a difference. Or while family is really ready for a place of our own after moving 6 times in 3 years.

I also get to go to Oregon this April with my mom, DS1, DS4 and DB4. I can't wait... All my friends are down there and I just cannot wait to see them. I haven't seen any of them for 3 in a half years. Most of them I grew up with.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 27, 2020)

That is wonderful  news about your dad's job, I hope you all find the home you are looking for soon


----------



## TAH (Jan 27, 2020)

A few pictures. 
Taken a weeks before it snowed










A friends kitty we are watching until may.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 27, 2020)

Sometimes hard decisions have to me made. It hurts, but it’s for the better. Glad your dad got a job, soon y’all will have a home of your own.


----------



## TAH (Feb 8, 2020)

Finally warming up after 10-weeks of freezing cold weather (10-below most nights) it reached 34 degrees! Sun was out of snow is melting, took a nice long walk in just a sweatshirt. Definitely feels like spring is just right around the corner! 

I just recently found out me, my older sister, mom, and two youngest siblings get to go to Oregon this April... This is a really big deal for me and I can't even explain my excitement! I haven't seen any of my friends for almost 4-years and I have known them for my whole life so I am just so excited! 

House hunting is Officially on... So hopefully we will have a home soon. We have 7-weeks to find a place.  but until then we have started packing now to make things easier for when we need to move. 

Since we no longer have a farm I am finding that it was a pretty big part of me, so now I am finding a whole another side of me I didn't know. Which I now have all this time in which I want to find something to put my time and efforts into. 

I hope you all have a good weekend! 

And we are going to be looking at a house in 1-week.


----------



## TAH (Nov 18, 2020)

Wow, it has been months since I last logged in on here. I can't believe how much things have changed for everyone and myself. I think I've got a lot of reading to do as I want to know what everyone is up to now. 

I've missed you all a lot! I think and pray for you all often. I just haven't been on at all but I've missed you all a lot. 

August 11th we left alaska for North Idaho. Where we have spent the last 3months getting settled. We sold everything but 2bags per person our 2dogs, 1cat, and boarded a plane. Only to find out 2days before we moved we found out the house we were going to rent, the owners decided to sell. Thankfully we have friends here so we've been staying in there yard in a travel trailer but we've found a place to rent and move December 1st.

I want to give you guys a more detailed update but it would to much to type on my phone. 

I am going to keep up with you all on here as I've missed you all to much.


----------



## Mini Horses (Nov 19, 2020)

Glad you remembered us and stopped to say hello.  You're always welcome!   Hope you and family will be able to settle back into a better routine again.  It's been an adventure, for sure.  We've missed you.


----------



## Bruce (Nov 19, 2020)

TAH said:


> Wow, it has been months since I last logged in on here.


ONLY months?  
I'm really glad to hear from you, we miss our friends when they disappear and worry about them. Another big move, I hope this one works out so you can have some stability in your life.


----------



## thistlebloom (Nov 19, 2020)

I'm glad you checked in TAH. Your journal was one of the first I began reading when I joined. I have thought of you and wondered what you were up to recently. I'm in n. Idaho also, maybe we'll run into each other sometime, or maybe we have and haven't known it!


----------



## TAH (Nov 19, 2020)

Bruce said:


> ONLY months?
> I'm really glad to hear from you, we miss our friends when they disappear and worry about them. Another big move, I hope this one works out so you can have some stability in your life.


Yeah, a bit longer than months 😶🙃 

Yeah, I am hopeful! So far so good and it has been so good for us so far. 

Yeah, I'm gonna stick around as I missed you all to.


----------



## TAH (Nov 19, 2020)

Mini Horses said:


> Glad you remembered us and stopped to say hello.  You're always welcome!   Hope you and family will be able to settle back into a better routine again.  It's been an adventure, for sure.  We've missed you.


Missed you too! It really has been an adventure!


----------



## TAH (Nov 19, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> I'm glad you checked in TAH. Your journal was one of the first I began reading when I joined. I have thought of you and wondered what you were up to recently. I'm in n. Idaho also, maybe we'll run into each other sometime, or maybe we have and haven't known it!


Aw, I've thought of you as well! Send me a pm and I'd love to talk and maybe we have.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 22, 2020)

Your family has been on quite the adventure trying to find that forever home. I hope Idaho is a good fit for the family and y'all can find your home there.


----------



## thistlebloom (Nov 22, 2020)

TAH said:


> Aw, I've thought of you as well! Send me a pm and I'd love to talk and maybe we have.



Tried to send a PM but it looks like you have that turned off?


----------



## TAH (Nov 22, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> Tried to send a PM but it looks like you have that turned off?


Ok, I will message you and see what it is.


----------



## TAH (Dec 5, 2020)

We have finally made the final move into a house last Tuesday. Here are a few pictures of the kitchen I got all setup and cleaned today.


----------



## TAH (Dec 5, 2020)

Will try to post this weekend about how we decided to move and the things that lead up to it.


----------



## farmerjan (Dec 5, 2020)

TAH said:


> We have finally made the final move into a house last Tuesday. Here are a few pictures of the kitchen I got all setup and cleaned today.


Looks very  nice!   Glad that you have somewhere that is hopefully stress and drama free.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 5, 2020)

TAH said:


> Will try to post this weekend about how we decided to move and the things that lead up to it.


Looking forward to it!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 6, 2020)

Me too!


----------



## thistlebloom (Dec 6, 2020)

That's a very bright and cheerful kitchen, love the homeiness of it!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Dec 6, 2020)

A home for the holidays   ...hope you all get settled in soon


----------



## TAH (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas everyone!!!!


----------



## Mini Horses (Dec 25, 2020)

Hope you and family have a very Merry Christmas!


----------



## farmerjan (Dec 25, 2020)

Beautiful picture.... Hope that you had a good Christmas with your family in your new home.....


----------



## Baymule (Dec 27, 2020)

farmerjan said:


> Beautiful picture.... Hope that you had a good Christmas with your family in your new home.....


x2!


----------

